# Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Braucht die Evolution einen Gott? Das Problem ist das es eine Art Zündung gegeben haben muss der die Evolution in Gang gesetzt hat. Also der erste Einzeller und die Wissenschaft hat bis heute keine Antwort darauf! Was vor dem Uhrknall war, das kann ich und keiner sagen. Was hat da existiert...nichts oder alles? Was hat den Uhrknall ausgelöst? Wo kam die Energie her dafür? Ohne Gott funktioniert die Theorie nicht, du brauchst also sehr wohl Gott um es zu erklären.

Meiner Meinung nach muss sich die  Evolutionstheorie und Gott nicht ausschließen. Wenn man das Universum  anschaut dann ist eines ganz klar der, der es erschaffen hat war ein  logisch denkendes Wesen und ein großer Mathematiker!! Die Bibel gibt nur  einen groben Ablauf des Entstehens wieder und nicht wie Gott es gemacht  hat. Zum Beispiel steht drin das Gott erst die Pflanzen erschaffen hat  und danach die Tiere was so stimmt, auch der Rest der  Schöpfungsgeschichte stimmt Chronologisch überein mit der  Wissenschaft. Es steht nicht in Gottes Wort das er in die Finger  geschnipst hat und da waren die Tiere, verstehst du was ich meine. Die  Bibel wurde nie als Wissenschaftsbuch geschrieben sonder ist eine Art  Reparatur Anweisung für die Schöpfung wie sie ursprünglich gedacht  war. Also eigentlich war der Mensch dafür ausgelegt ewig zu Leben und das  ging verloren und die Bibel führt die Menschen dort wieder hin, darum  geht es eigentlich in diesem Buch und um nichts anderes. 				 			

So damit dürfte mein Standpunkt klar sein ich glaube an Gott und an die Evolution aber nicht daran das es auch ohne ihn funktionieren kann.


----------



## dr_breen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Braucht die Evolution einen Gott? Das Problem ist das es eine Art Zündung gegeben haben muss der die Evolution in Gang gesetzt hat. Also der erste Einzeller und die Wissenschaft hat bis heute keine Antwort darauf!



Was nicht ist kann ja noch kommen. Das war in der Wissenschaft schon immer so. Generell nehmen Wissenschaftler heute das hier an: Chemische Evolution



> Was vor dem Uhrknall war, das kann ich und keiner sagen. Was hat da existiert...nichts oder alles? Was hat den Uhrknall ausgelöst? Wo kam die Energie her dafür?


Die Energiemenge in einem geschlossenen System ist immer gleich! Zur Raumzeit kann dir quanti bestimmt was erzählen.



> Ohne Gott funktioniert die Theorie nicht, du brauchst also sehr wohl Gott um es zu erklären. Meiner Meinung nach muss sich die  Evolutionstheorie und Gott nicht ausschließen.


Tut sie auch nicht. Sie drängt Gott nur weiter aus seinem Element (der Schöpfung). So wie es in den anderen Wissenschaftsbereichen auch war.



> Wenn man das Universum anschaut dann ist eines ganz klar der, der es erschaffen hat war ein  logisch denkendes Wesen und ein großer Mathematiker!!


Und das wird wo klar?



> Die Bibel gibt nur  einen groben Ablauf des Entstehens wieder und nicht wie Gott es gemacht  hat. Zum Beispiel steht drin das Gott erst die Pflanzen erschaffen hat  und danach die Tiere was so stimmt, auch der Rest der  Schöpfungsgeschichte stimmt *Chronologisch* überein mit der  Wissenschaft.


Wie bitte?! Schon allein die Trennung der Himmelskörper von Tag und Nacht ist absurd.



> Es steht nicht in Gottes Wort das er in die Finger  geschnipst hat und da waren die Tiere, verstehst du was ich meine. Die  Bibel wurde nie als Wissenschaftsbuch geschrieben sonder ist eine Art  Reparatur Anweisung für die Schöpfung wie sie ursprünglich gedacht  war.


Sie wird von vielen Kreationisten als solches behandelt! Was in der Bibel steht ist für viele unumstößlich.    6000 Jahre seit der Schöpfung.  



> So damit dürfte mein Standpunkt klar sein ich glaube an Gott und an die Evolution aber nicht daran das es auch ohne ihn funktionieren kann.


Ich glaube nicht an Gott und denke, dass die Evolution auch ohne ihn funktioniert.

PS: Die Serie vom Youtube Nutzer Thunderf00t zum Thema Kreationismus ist sehr interessant. www.youtube.com


----------



## rabe08 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich habe zu dem ganzen Thema meine Meinung. Ich möchte nur vorab hervorheben, dass ich mit meiner Meinung niemanden diffamieren möchte, der eine andere Meinung hat und etwas anderes glaubt.

Das gesamte Konstrukt "Gott", egal in welcher Religion, egal ob mono- oder polytheistisch, ist imho eine Art Ablage für alle Dinge, die sich der einzelne Mensch und auch die Menschheit als ganzes nicht erklären können. Ganz früher war der Regengott für den Regen zuständig, heute wissen wir, dass es sich beim Wetter um ein komplexes System handelt, das auf Temperatur- und Luftdruckunterschieden beruht. 

Auch war es immer praktisch, jemanden für "das Böse" personifizieren zu können, sei es eine launische Gottheit oder der Teufel oder sonst was. Dieses entlässt den einzelnen Menschen aus seiner Verantwortung sich selbst und anderen gegenüber - verantwortlich ist halt jemand anders, das personifizierte Böse.

Heute wissen wir mehr über die Natur, Kosmologie, die Welt uvm. Die Welt ist aber kein bisschen weniger kompliziert worden. Dieses belastet viele Menschen, eine Religion als Ausweg ist da eine schöne Lösung. Einfache Erklärungen für komplizierte Zusammenhänge, die Gewissheit, die "Wahrheit" gepachtet zu haben, natürlich auch sich über andere Menschen - die einer anderen oder keiner Religion anhängen - zu erheben, die Gewissheit, etwas besseres zu sein. Je komplizierter die Welt wird - Arbeitsplätze wandern rund um die Welt, Weltwirtschaftskrise, Vermögen, auch kleines, löst sich in nichts auf, unfassbare Zwischenfälle wie Naturkatastrophen, menschliche Dramen, Verbrechen - um so mehr Menschen flüchten sich in eine einfache Gewissheit. Kritisch hinterfragt wird nicht.

Manche naturwissenschaftliche Phänomene grenzen an Wunder - für mich z.B. die quantenmechanische Verschränkung - für manche Menschen spricht das wiederum für die Existenz einer höheren Macht. Natürlich gibt es diese höhere Macht, aus meiner Sicht kurz Naturgesetze genannt. Die Natur kennt viele Konstanten, auf die man immer wieder stößt. z.B. die unheimliche Macht der Eulerschen Zahl , der absolute Nullpunkt, die Lichtgeschwindigkeit, die Stefan Boltzmann Konstante und viele viele mehr. Und die meisten werden wir wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht kennen. Das Universum ist alles, aber nicht chaotisch. Es entwickelt sich nach Gesetzen. Einen Big Boss braucht es nicht, unsere Existenz und die Existenz des gesamten Universums basiert auf kosmologischen Gesetzen. Wenn die Gesetze anders wären, sähe das Universum anders aus, das wäre aber auch nichts schlimmes. Gott ist nur eine Fluchkonstruktion, um vor der Komplexität des Daseins zu fliehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Hmm, wo war Gott denn heute Morgen in Japan? 
Ach ja, dafür kann er nichts, denn das lag ja an den Kontinentalplatten, die auf der heißen Erde schwimmen und sich mal verhaken, dann gibts Erdbeben.
Stellt sich also die Frage, wieso Gott uns so einen instabilen Planeten gegeben hat, auf dem die Landmassen, die gerade mal 100km dick sind und auf einer Magmaoberfläche schwimmen, auf der es deswegen zu Vulkanausbrüchen und Erdbeben kommt.
Die Evolution hat dazu eine Theorie, wieso sich das Leben auf so einem Planeten entwickeln kann/konnte/können wird und wieso das Leben auf einem inaktiven Planeten, wie dem Mars, keine Chance hatte.
Hat die Religion dazu auch eine Theorie?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Seit dem Sündenfall im Paradies existiert ja die Streitfrage ob der Mensch ohne Gott aus kommt, daher ist der Mensch auch unvollkommen geworden und die Welt ebenso! Er wird abwarten bis auch der letzte noch erkennt das es ohne ihn nicht geht, darum geht es ja. War nicht seine Idee den Mensch alleine zu lassen, das war unsere und was wir davon haben siehst du unter anderem was heute Morgen in Japan passiert ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Öhm, Moment. Du bist also der Meinung, dass die Erde vor Adam und Eva ein stabiler Planet war, ohne Vulkanaktivität und Erdbeben?
Dann die nächste Frage, wenns mit Adam und Eva angefangen hat, wieso waren die ersten Menschen dann schwarze aus Afrika?
Und wieso haben sich die verschiedenen Rassen des Homo Sapiens entwickelt, warum gibt es nicht einfach nur weiße und gut, das würde doch mehrere Konflikte vorbeugen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Also Rassenkundlich muss Adam und Eva schwarz und weiß gewesen sei. Wer was war kann man nicht nachvollziehen aber es würde reichen um die verschiedenen Rassen entstehen zu lassen. Ich weiß nicht wie die Welt vorher war ich weiß nur das sich Gott zurück gezogen hat als der Mensch beschlossen hat ohne ihn zu leben, würde ich ehrlich gesagt genauso machen wie er!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also Rassenkundlich muss Adam und Eva schwarz und weiß gewesen sei. Wer was war kann man nicht nachvollziehen aber es würde reichen um die verschiedenen Rassen entstehen zu lassen.



Nö, kann man nicht, das reicht halt nicht mal als Ansatz für eine Erklärung aus, denn wenn sich aus schwarz/weiß das Leben entwickelt hätte, gäbe es ja eben keine verschiedenen Rassen, denn die Gene der beiden (die ja verschieden sind) hätten sich dann vermischt.
Aber die Gene der Rassen haben sich ja getrennt von einander entwickelt, denn sonst gäbe es ja keine verschiedenen Rassen.
Da musst du dir mal eine bessere Theorie ausdenken. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die Welt vorher war ich weiß nur das sich Gott zurück gezogen hat als der Mensch beschlossen hat ohne ihn zu leben, würde ich ehrlich gesagt genauso machen wie er!



Was aber immer noch nicht erklärt, wieso die Erde Teil eines Durchschnittssonnensystems, das am Rande einer gewöhnlichen Galaxie sein einsames Dasein fristet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Also wenn ich die Evolutionstheorie richtig verstanden habe ist der Mensch auch nur aus einem Zweig entstanden und die anderen sind wieder verschwunden, dann hast du aber das selbe Problem woher die ganzen verschiedenen Rassen kommen. Ich meine aber mal gelesen zu haben das ein Gen Wissenschaftler gesagt hat das es reichen würde Schwarz und Weiß um auch alle anderen Rassen hervorzubringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Evolutionstheorie richtig verstanden habe ist der Mensch auch nur aus einem Zweig entstanden und die anderen sind wieder verschwunden, dann hast du aber das selbe Problem woher die ganzen verschiedenen Rassen kommen. Ich meine aber mal gelesen zu haben das ein Gen Wissenschaftler gesagt hat das es reichen würde Schwarz und Weiß um auch alle anderen Rassen hervorzubringen.


 
Die Menschheit hat sich aus seinen Vorgängern entwickelt, es gab ja auch ein paar Homos, die rumgelaufen sind, bis sich ein Homo durchgesetzt hat. 
Doch die Rasse hat ja nichts mit der Art zu tun.
Dazu muss man natürlich wissen, wo der Unterschied zwischen Rasse und Art ist.
Kennst du den?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Jetzt sag mir aber bitte nicht das du denkst das es Zufall ist das es schwarze Menschen gibt? Und das die dann noch zufällig in Afrika leben wo es gerade einen Sinn macht? Dann ist es wohl auch Zufall das der weiße Mensch im Nördlichenbereich lebt wo es einen Sinn macht keine schwarze Haut zu haben. Also das erkläre mir mal!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir aber bitte nicht das du denkst das es Zufall ist das es schwarze Menschen gibt? Und das die dann noch zufällig in Afrika leben wo es gerade einen Sinn macht? Dann ist es wohl auch Zufall das der weiße Mensch im Nördlichenbereich lebt wo es einen Sinn macht keine schwarze Haut zu haben. Also das erkläre mir mal!


 
Der schwarze Mensch war zu erst da, das ist der Ausgangspunkt (die armen Nazis ).
Daraus haben sich die Rassen entwickelt und zwar je nach geografischer Lage und dem örtlichen Nahrungsangebot.

In Afrika ist es einfach vorteilhafter, wenn du eine dunkle Haut hast, die ist nicht so anfällig für die hohe Sonneneinstrahlung.
In den weniger sonnigen Gebieten ist es aber sinnvoller, wenn die Haut heller ist, denn dadurch kann sie Energie aufnehmen.
Ein hellhäutiger Mensch kann deutlich mehr Energie über die Haut aufnehmen als ein dunkelhäutiger Mensch.
Durch die "Veränderung" der Art, also die Entstehung einer Rasse, kann sich eine Art einer örtlichen Begebenheit anpassen, eben veränderter Sonneneinstrahlung oder einem geänderten Nahrungsangebot.

Das ganze nennt sich Evolution und hat mit Gott nichts zu tun.
Gäbe es einen Gott, dann hätte er eine Art Mensch erschaffen, die immer und überall gleich war, doch der Mensch ist nicht gleich, er entwickelt sich weiter, er ist der Evolution ebenso unterworfen, wie jedes andere Lebewesen auf der Erde.
Kann sich der Mensch nicht anpassen, stirbt er aus, wie eben viele andere Vorläufer des Menschen auch ausgestorben sind.


----------



## ThoR65 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Bevor ich eine eigene Meinung abgebe, muss erstmal folgendes geklärt werden: 
1.) Wer oder was ist eigentlich dieser Gott?? 
2.) Wenn es ihn/sie/es tatsächlich gibt, wo steckt er/sie/es?? 
3.) Wer stellte die These auf, Gott sei ein männliches Wesen und warum tat er es?? 
4.) Wenn es am Anfang nur Adam und Eva gab, wären spätestens bei den Enkeln Missbildungen durch Inzucht aufgetreten. Da davon aber nicht berichtet wird, wo kamen denn die anderen zeugungswilligen Geschöpfe her.... und wer waren diese?? 
5.) Wen Gott den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild schuf, war er dann auch gewalttätig, argwöhnisch oder hatte sonstige negative Eigenschaften die dem Menschen ähneln?? 
6.) Wenn doch die Kirche, oder vielmehr deren Angestellte, als Vertreter Gottes auf Erden lustwandelt, warum haben dann jene Lebeweswen mordend und brandschatzend versucht, fremden Völkern ihren Glauben aufzuzwingen, obwohl es laut einem Gebot Gottes verboten ist zu töten?? 
7. - 20198.) Diverse andere Fragen, die sich nicht ohne weiteres beantworten lassen, weil der Gläubige sich kaum von seinem Standpunkt abbringen lässt. Deswegen liebe ich diese Tage, an denen das Fussvolk der Glaubensgemeinschaften an meiner Haustür klingelt, um mit mir über Gott zu reden. Bevor jene nämlich zu Wort kommen, habe ich ihnen schon die ersten 4 der oben aufgeführten Fragen entgegen gebracht. Nur eine Antwort habe ich bis heute nicht bekommen. Warum nicht??

So, nun zum Thema: In der Natur werden permanent Änderungen am Lebewesen (inkl. Menschen, Tieren, Pflanzen) vorgenommen, damit ein überleben unter veränderten Bedingungen möglich ist. Musste die Amöbe oder das Pantoffeltierchen an Gott glauben, um sich zum Mehrzeller und schließlich zum Menschen weiter zu entwickeln? Ich denke nicht. Vielmehr hat die Umgebung jener Lebewesen den Stein ins rollen gebracht. 
Ich sag immer: glauben heisst nicht wissen. Deswegen hat dieser ominöse Gott in meiner eigenen Daseinsbetrachtung keinen Platz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

3. Die Bibelschreiber, denn das waren alles Männer. 
5. Denk auch an die Verdauung, ich will nicht hören, wenn er einen Fahren lässt (deswegen Hurrikane? )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Habt ihr euch mal Gedanken darum gemacht wie vieler dieser Zufälle es bedarf um ein Pantoffeltierchen entstehen zu lassen geschweige den das Universum oder auch nur die Erde? Das sind Myriaden sage ich euch und dazu müssen diese Zufälle auch alle zusammen passen ohne leitende Hand die es steuert ist das einfach nicht zu machen. Von der Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung her total unmöglich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Deswegen gibts auch nur auf der Erde Leben und nicht aufm Merkur oder der Venus oder aufm Neptun.


----------



## ThoR65 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 3. Die Bibelschreiber, denn das waren alles Männer.
> 5. Denk auch an die Verdauung, ich will nicht hören, wenn er einen Fahren lässt (deswegen Hurrikane? )


 
Ok, wenn Punkt 3 so zu erklären ist, dann bekomme ich von den Bibelschreibern ein recht schräges Daseinsbild. Männer, die Männer toll finden?!? Etwa so wie Schwesterschwelle?? 
Punkt 5 lässt sich durchaus weiter auskleiden, aber ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, den Satz als solches so kurz und verständlich wie möglich zu gestalten.  

Warum es in unserem Sonnensystem nur auf der Erde Leben gibt hab ich mich auch gefragt. Wahrscheinlich hatte Gott keinen Bock mehr auf weitere gestalterische Tätigkeiten.  
mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Woohoo (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



> Wenn es am Anfang nur Adam und Eva gab...


Da gab es doch noch die erste Frau Lilith!?

Gott und Kirche sind und waren einfach ein gutes Unterdrückung/Machtsystem. Mehr will ich hierzu auch gar nicht sagen. Weltraum Paaaaapst!


----------



## dr_breen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das sind Myriaden sage ich euch und dazu müssen diese Zufälle auch alle zusammen passen ohne leitende Hand die es steuert ist das einfach nicht zu machen.* Von der Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung her total unmöglich!*


 
Zum Universum: Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf! Wir kennen nur den einen "Versuch" und können deshalb auch keine Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen machen. 
Zu Paramecium: Würfel mal ein paar Millionenjahre! Dann kriegst du auch ein 3'000-Pasch. Und du darfst auch noch die Würfel stehen lassen, die passen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn Punkt 3 so zu erklären ist, dann bekomme ich von den Bibelschreibern ein recht schräges Daseinsbild. Männer, die Männer toll finden?!? Etwa so wie Schwesterschwelle??


 
Nö, ist viel einfacher, der Mann hat sich überlegen gefühlt, der war besser, schneller und schlauer als eine Frau, wieso also sollte dann eine Frau Gott sein?
Es konnte nur einen männlichen Gott geben.


----------



## dr_breen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Afrika ist es einfach vorteilhafter, wenn du eine dunkle Haut hast, die ist nicht so anfällig für die hohe Sonneneinstrahlung.
> In den weniger sonnigen Gebieten ist es aber sinnvoller, wenn die Haut heller ist, denn dadurch kann sie Energie aufnehmen.
> Ein hellhäutiger Mensch kann deutlich mehr Energie über die Haut aufnehmen als ein dunkelhäutiger Mensch.


 
Kannst du das mal für Normalsterbliche erklären? Ich dachte schwarz/dunkle Farben nehmen mehr Energie auf. Oder sprichst du von Vitamin D Bildung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Es geht um die nutzbare Energie, die aufgenommen wird. In sonnenstarken Regionen ist mehr Energie da als gebraucht wird, also muss sich die Haut schützen, das macht sie, indem sie dunkler wird. In anderen Regionen ist weniger Energie vorhanden, also kann die Haut heller werden, einfach deswegen, um sie besser verarbeiten zu können.


----------



## ThoR65 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ist viel einfacher, der Mann hat sich überlegen gefühlt, der war besser, schneller und schlauer als eine Frau, wieso also sollte dann eine Frau Gott sein?
> Es konnte nur einen männlichen Gott geben.


 
Das wäre aber nicht rational gedacht, zumal nicht bewiesen ist, ob der Mann wirklich besser war. Sowohl Männer als auch Frauen haben zu ihrer Zeit Vor- und Nachteile gehabt. Egal in welcher Epoche man nachschaut.  
Sei es drum. Ich tituliere Gott mit "es", da eine Zuordnung in meinen Augen schlicht und einfach nicht möglich ist, da die Beweise hierfür fehlen.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Das wäre aber nicht rational gedacht, zumal nicht bewiesen ist, ob der Mann wirklich besser war. Sowohl Männer als auch Frauen haben zu ihrer Zeit Vor- und Nachteile gehabt. Egal in welcher Epoche man nachschaut.



Nun ja, denk mal 2000 Jahre zurück. Wie waren dort die Verhältnisse?
Frauen haben sich um die Kinder gekümmert, Männer haben Politik gemacht. Daher haben auch Männer entschieden, was in der Bibel stehen wird und daher ist es auch nur logisch anzunehmen, eben für die Schreiber, dass auch nur ein Mann Gott sein kann, denn eine Frau "erschafft" ja nichts, sie kann nur verwalten.


----------



## ThoR65 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, denk mal 2000 Jahre zurück. Wie waren dort die Verhältnisse?
> Frauen haben sich um die Kinder gekümmert, Männer haben Politik gemacht. Daher haben auch Männer entschieden, was in der Bibel stehen wird und daher ist es auch nur logisch anzunehmen, eben für die Schreiber, dass auch nur ein Mann Gott sein kann, denn eine Frau "erschafft" ja nichts, sie kann nur verwalten.



Naja, so kann man das auch nicht sagen. Wer hat die Kleidung hergestellt? Frauen. Wer hat das Essen zubereitet? Frauen. Wer hat die Höhle sauber gehalten? Frauen. Eventuell können wir uns ja auf eine Art Unterdrückung einigen, die verhindert hat, dass Frau ihre Meinung darbieten konnte.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Vor 2000 Jahren hat man schon in Häusern gewohnt. 
Du musst halt daran denken, dass das Christentum ja erst dann entstanden ist, davor gab es "den einen Gott" nicht. Aber der Mensch hat Dinge, die er sich nicht erklären konnte, schon immer Götter in die Schuhe geschoben.
Denk an Ägypten, da gabs den Sonnengott, den Mondgott, den Gott des Krieges, usw.
Jetzt kam ein Typ an, der sagt, dass es nur einen Gott gibt und nicht 20. Also haben sie ihn erst mal ausgelacht.
Später haben sie ihn an genagelt. 
Und auch danach hat es noch eine Zeit gedauert, bis man die "ein Gott Sache" angenommen hat.
Das Problem beim Menschen ist dann immer, dass man anderen seine Meinung aufzwingen will. 
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute deswegen getötet worden sind, weil sie das als Mumpitz abgetan haben.

Und Frauen waren eben unwichtig, Männer haben die wichtigen Entscheidungen getroffen, sie haben Kriege erklärt und Länder erobert.
Und weil sie sich ständig bekriegt habe, war es nur logischer, dass auch ihr Gott nichts gegen Kriege hat, haben sollte.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich habe zu dem ganzen Thema meine Meinung. Ich möchte nur vorab hervorheben, dass ich mit meiner Meinung niemanden diffamieren möchte, der eine andere Meinung hat und etwas anderes glaubt.
> 
> Das gesamte Konstrukt "Gott", egal in welcher Religion, egal ob mono- oder polytheistisch, ist imho eine Art *Ablage für alle Dinge, die sich der einzelne Mensch und auch die Menschheit als ganzes nicht erklären können*. Ganz früher war der Regengott für den Regen zuständig, heute wissen wir, dass es sich beim Wetter um ein komplexes System handelt, das auf Temperatur- und Luftdruckunterschieden beruht.


Interessanter Ansatz. Sieh's mal so: Solange immer noch nicht alles* von uns erklärt werden kann, ist "Platz" für Gott. Mindestens solange gibt es auch noch die "echte Chance", dass es ihn gibt. Und mindestens solange ist es auch legitim, an ihn zu glauben bzw. den Gläubigen ihren Glauben zu lassen. 

* alles, was wir gerne wissen würden und was wir theoretisch ohne göttliche Hilfe wissen könnten


----------



## dr_breen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz. Sieh's mal so: Solange immer noch nicht alles* von uns erklärt werden kann, ist "Platz" für Gott. Mindestens solange gibt es auch noch die "echte Chance", dass es ihn gibt. Und mindestens solange ist es auch legitim, an ihn zu glauben bzw. den Gläubigen ihren Glauben zu lassen.
> 
> * alles, was wir gerne wissen würden und was wir theoretisch ohne göttliche Hilfe wissen könnten



Dumm nur, dass die Verfechter von Gott immer versuchen die Wissenschaftler zu diskreditieren. So kann es keinen Fortschritt geben. Außerdem kann man etwas, was nicht da ist (ein unsichtbares rosa Einhorn oder eine Teekanne im Orbit) auch nicht widerlegen.


----------



## ThoR65 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Mich würd dann mal der Beweggrund interessieren, den derjenige hatte, als er auf die Idee kam, dass es nur noch einen Gott gibt. 
Wer oder was war der Auslöser? Man kommt ja nicht einfach mal über Nacht auf die Idee, einige Götter so mir nichts dir nichts abzuschaffen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## dr_breen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Mich würd dann mal der Beweggrund interessieren, den derjenige hatte, als er auf die Idee kam, dass es nur noch einen Gott gibt.
> Wer oder was war der Auslöser? Man kommt ja nicht einfach mal über Nacht auf die Idee, einige Götter so mir nichts dir nichts abzuschaffen.
> 
> 
> ...



Mir fallen da zwei mögliche Gründe ein: 

Durch die Verehrung nur eines Gottes kann man sich von den Polytheisten gut abgrenzen und diese als Heiden brandmarken (das geht eigentlich immer ). 

Wenn man die Götterzahl verringert, reduziert man auch die Zahl der hohen Geistlichen. Man kann also mehr Macht und Befugnisse auf sich konzentrieren.

Das Christentum ist keine echte monotheistische Religion. Es gibt die Dreifaltigkeit und tausende Engel und Heilige und Satan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass die Verfechter von Gott immer versuchen die Wissenschaftler zu diskreditieren. So kann es keinen Fortschritt geben. Außerdem kann man etwas, was nicht da ist (ein unsichtbares rosa Einhorn oder eine Teekanne im Orbit) auch nicht widerlegen.


 
Religionsbeführworter brauchen ja auch nichts beweisen oder Fakten bringen, denn ohne die Religion, ihrer Meinung nach, gäbe es das alles nicht und je mehr Fragen gestellt werden, desto sinnloser wird das sein, was gefunden wird.
(Stimmt so gesehen, wer interessiert sich für 11 Dimension und String Theorie? Einfach so hinnehmen, dass es halt so geht und gut )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Braucht die Evolution einen Gott? Das Problem ist das es eine Art Zündung gegeben haben muss der die Evolution in Gang gesetzt hat. Also der erste Einzeller und die Wissenschaft hat bis heute keine Antwort darauf! Was vor dem Uhrknall war, das kann ich und keiner sagen. Was hat da existiert...nichts oder alles? Was hat den Uhrknall ausgelöst? Wo kam die Energie her dafür? Ohne Gott funktioniert die Theorie nicht, du brauchst also sehr wohl Gott um es zu erklären.



Und damit haben wir im ersten Absatz des Threads schon den Lieblingsfehler aller Kreationisten:
"Die biologische Evolution erklärt die Entstehung von Leben nicht": stimmt
"Die Urknalltheorie erklärt die Entstehung des Urknalls nicht": stimmt.
"-> es gibt einen Gott": vollkommen falsch - diese Schlussfolgerung (die Aussage an sich... - ich bin da agnostisch). Wenn eine Theorie etwas nicht erklärt dann besagt dass ausschließlich, dass es noch etwas gibt, das außerhalb der Theorie liegt. Wahnsinnige Erkenntniss bei zwei Theorien, die ausdrücklich nicht den Anspruch erheben, auf die vermissten Punkte anwendbar zu sein.
Dass dieses etwas "Gott" ist, darauf gibt es keinerlei Hinweis. Es kann genausogut ein weiteres Naturwissenschaftliches System sein - genauso wie die Theorie "In Deutschland ist grad nach" nicht erklärt, was in Australien ist. Deswegen käme niemand auf die Idee, "in Australien ist Gott" zu behaupten. "Tag" wäre wesentlich naheliegender.
Wer also in den Lücken, die im naturwissenschaftlichen Weltbild klaffen (und da wird es immer welche geben), "Gott" sehen will, der sollte einen zusätzlichen, positiven Gottesbeweiß an dieser Stelle finden.

Also:
Wieviele Indizien gibt es dafür, dass Gott das Leben erschaffen hat?
(Anm.: Geschichten von gottesfürchtigen Menschen sind in diesem Fall per se als nicht ausreichend unabhängig einzustufen)



> Zum Beispiel steht drin das Gott erst die Pflanzen erschaffen hat  und danach die Tiere was so stimmt



Stimmt nicht. Plantae und Animalia entstanden lange Zeit nach Protozoa, Bacteria und Archae.



> auch der Rest der  Schöpfungsgeschichte stimmt Chronologisch überein mit der  Wissenschaft.



So? Welche der beiden Varianten denn eigentlich (die mit 7 Tagen oder die mit ~3 Tagen und z.B. Erschaffung des Lebens aus Lehm?)




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also Rassenkundlich muss Adam und Eva schwarz und weiß gewesen sei.



Sieht man mal davon ab, dass einem bei so einem Schwachsinn wie "Rassenkunde" eigentlich gar nichts wundern sollte:
Dir ist aufgefallen, dass >50% der Weltbevölkerung weder kaukasisch noch afrikanisch noch eine Mischung aus den Eigenschaften beider sind?




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir aber bitte nicht das du denkst das es Zufall ist das es schwarze Menschen gibt? Und das die dann noch zufällig in Afrika leben wo es gerade einen Sinn macht? Dann ist es wohl auch Zufall das der weiße Mensch im Nördlichenbereich lebt wo es einen Sinn macht keine schwarze Haut zu haben. Also das erkläre mir mal!



Das es sie gibt ist Zufall. Dass sie primär dort leben, wo es Sinn macht, ist Selektion.




ThoR65 schrieb:


> Bevor ich eine eigene Meinung abgebe, muss erstmal folgendes geklärt werden:
> 5.) Wen Gott den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild schuf, war er dann auch gewalttätig, argwöhnisch oder hatte sonstige negative Eigenschaften die dem Menschen ähneln??



Mal ins alte Testatment geguckt?




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal Gedanken darum gemacht wie vieler dieser Zufälle es bedarf um ein Pantoffeltierchen entstehen zu lassen geschweige den das Universum oder auch nur die Erde? Das sind Myriaden sage ich euch und dazu müssen diese Zufälle auch alle zusammen passen ohne leitende Hand die es steuert ist das einfach nicht zu machen.



Hast du dir schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wieviel Proto-Pantoffeltierchen in ein Glas Wasser passen, denen der entscheidende Zufall passieren könnte und wieviele Gläser voll Wasser es auf diesem Planeten gibt?



> Von der Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung her total unmöglich!



Es gibt nur eine Sache, die nach Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung unmöglich ist:
Aus einem einzigen Einzelfall Rückschlüsse über Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu ziehen.
Alles andere ist (nur un)wahrscheinlich.




dr_breen schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal für Normalsterbliche erklären? Ich dachte schwarz/dunkle Farben nehmen mehr Energie auf. Oder sprichst du von Vitamin D Bildung?



Vitamin D wäre ein Beispiel für die Hautfarbe der aus polwärtigen Regionen stammenden Menschen (Energieaufwand für die Pigmentbildung könnte ein weiterer sein - weiß ich grad nicht), das Gegenstück wäre Hautkrebs.




ThoR65 schrieb:


> Mich würd dann mal der Beweggrund interessieren, den derjenige hatte, als er auf die Idee kam, dass es nur noch einen Gott gibt.
> Wer oder was war der Auslöser? Man kommt ja nicht einfach mal über Nacht auf die Idee, einige Götter so mir nichts dir nichts abzuschaffen.



Du argumentierst wie ein Kreationist 
Mal beobachtend: Machen dir selbst ernannte Propheten den Eindruck, rational zu handeln?
Wohl eher nicht. Also wird, wer auch immer der erste Monotheist war, aus einer Laune/Zufall drauf gekommen sein. Die entscheidendere Frage wäre, warum einige Jahrtausende später die Anhänger eines Juden aus Palästina so große Bedeutung erhielten. Komponeten der Antwort sind imho
1. Macht:
Priester hatten Einfluss auf die römische Politik - mehr, als einem Herrscher lieb sein kann. Und es gab afaik auch Streit unter ihnen, was Kosten mit sich ziehen kann. Sie abzuschaffen und durch einen z.T. auf sich selbst konzentrierte Staatsreligion zu ersetzen, ist da eine naheliegende Idee. (klappt nicht immer - siehe Amenophis IV. Aber umgekehrt klappts noch schlechter -> siehe Punkt 3)
2. Geld:
Bei der Gelegenheit kann man gleich noch die Tempelschätze verstaatlichen.
3. Evolution:
Polytheistische Glaubensformen sind per Definition offen gegenüber neuen Göttern. Monotheistische nicht. Langfristig können erstere somit von letzteren verdrängt werden.
Einfachheit (nur auf 
4. Einfachheit:
Umgekehrt ist eine einfache, monotheistische Religion auch für die Gläubigen viel angenehmer. Gläubige, die ihre Religion nicht als totalen Schrott empfinden, sind unkritischer (-> siehe 3)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich sags mal so, selbst Einstein hat mal sinngemäß gesagt, das er um so mehr er alles versteht um so größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es einen Gott gibt. Und ja er hat an Gott geglaubt und er war alles andere alls ein Idiot, muss ja auch einen Grund gehabt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Einstein hat mal zur Quantentheorie gesagt, dass Gott nicht würfeln würde, aber anhand der Unschärferelation sieht es doch eben genauso aus, dass Gott würfeln würde, sofern es ihn gibt.
Daher auch immer meine Frage: Wenn es Gott gibt, wieso hat er die Physik so kompliziert gemacht?
Wieso ist das Atom nicht ein Gebilde, das in sich geschlossen ist, in das wir nicht reinsehen und nicht teilen können, mit einem Stempel "made by god" drauf?
Die Antwort ist einfach, weil es eben keinen Gott braucht um die Vorgänge innerhalb des Atoms zu erklären.
Nur weil wir das noch nicht komplett erklären können, bedeutet ja nicht, dass wir es nicht mal werden können, ist halt eine Frage der Zeit, des Aufwandes und des Ehrgeizes.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass die Verfechter von Gott immer versuchen die Wissenschaftler zu diskreditieren


Zum Glück stimmt das so pauschal nicht, insbesondere in Deutschland. Es ist nicht so, dass hier die Gläubigen in einer ernstzunehmenden Zahl nach dem Gebet mit Fakeln zum nächsten Labor laufen um es anzünden, wissenschaftliche Publikationen auf einem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen oder eben versuchen, die Wissenschaft zu diskreditieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Also was Einstein fasziniert hatte wahr die Ordnung die es im Universum gibt und das mal alles berechnen kann wenn man weiß wie. Das widerspricht halt dem Zufall, den Zufälle sind unordentlich, durcheinander und das Universum ist genau das Gegenteil!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Denk mal ein paar Jahrhunderte zurück und z.B. an Giordano Bruno, der für seine Ideen sterben musst, weil er "Gott" in der Natur sah, als alles durchdringendes Etwas und nicht als allmächtiges Lebewesen.
Er hat also schon damals gesagt, dass Evolution keinen Gott braucht und dafür wurde er auf den Scheiterhaufen geworfen.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also was Einstein fasziniert hatte wahr die Ordnung die es im Universum gibt und das mal alles berechnen kann wenn man weiß wie. Das widerspricht halt dem Zufall, den Zufälle sind unordentlich, durcheinander und das Universum ist genau das Gegenteil!



Das Universum ist doch nur im großen Maßstab berechenbar. Du kannst ausrechnen, wo die Erde in 1 Million Jahre ist, aber du kannst nicht berechnen, wo das Elektron in 1/1000 Sekunde ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Theoretisch schon denke ich wenn man weiß wie ober kommst du mir jetzt wieder mit der Quantentheorie da ist halt auch noch nicht alles gelöst um nicht zu sagen man ist noch weit weg davon es zu verstehen.


----------



## zøtac (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich würde Aberglaube und Wissenschaft nicht mischen.
Klar kann man sagen Gott wars, ist halt das einfachste. Das hat man früher zu vielen dingen gesagt die wir heute besser wissen. Und jetzt müssen wir die Rätsel halt weiter Lösen mit Quantentheorie, Stringtheorie etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Theoretisch schon denke ich wenn man weiß wie ober kommst du mir jetzt wieder mit der Quantentheorie da ist halt auch noch nicht alles gelöst um nicht zu sagen man ist noch weit weg davon es zu verstehen.



Aha, du bist also in der Lage, die Position und Geschwindigkeit eines Elementarteilchens exakt zu bestimmen und daraufhin die Position und Geschwindigkeit zu berechnen, die es haben wird, wenn 1/10 Sekunde vergangen ist? 

Respekt. 
Der Nobelpreis wird in Stockholm verliehen, charter mal den Flieger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Das habe ich nie behauptet aber ich habe gesagt wenn man wüsste wie dann könnte man es. Ist doch genauso wie mit Stefan Hawking der behauptet hat das ein Schwarzes Loch auch alle Informationen löscht bis man im das Gegenteil bewiesen hat und dann hat er immer noch ne Zeit gebraucht bis er eingesehen hatte das er sich geirrt hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, du bist also in der Lage, die Position und Geschwindigkeit eines Elementarteilchens exakt zu bestimmen und daraufhin die Position und Geschwindigkeit zu berechnen, die es haben wird, wenn 1/10 Sekunde vergangen ist?
> 
> Respekt.
> Der Nobelpreis wird in Stockholm verliehen, charter mal den Flieger.


 
Mit genauesten Messgeräten ginge das!
Das nennt man deterministisches Chaos!


----------



## Squatrat (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Das ist der wohl lächerlichste Schund den ich je gelesen habe, gleichzeitig an die Evolutiontheorie und an Adam und Eva zu glauben. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein erbärmlicher Versuch der Kirche, ihre Existenz in der modernen Welt zu begründen.
Normalerweise bin ich eine eher tolerante Person wenn es um Religion geht, jedoch hört das auf wenn man versucht jene mit wissenschaft zu vermischen.

Normalerweise bemühe ich mich auch um besser ausformolierte Sätze, aber das ist mir dies einfach nicht wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie behauptet aber ich habe gesagt wenn man wüsste wie dann könnte man es. Ist doch genauso wie mit Stefan Hawking der behauptet hat das ein Schwarzes Loch auch alle Informationen löscht bis man im das Gegenteil bewiesen hat und dann hat er immer noch ne Zeit gebraucht bis er eingesehen hatte das er sich geirrt hat.


 
Huiii, Schwarze Löcher, jetzt wirds aber interessant. 
Du meinst das "Keine Haare Theorem", das besagt, dass ein schwarzes Loch nur durch den Drehimpuls, die Masse und die elektrische Ladung charakterisiert wird.
Hawking sagt aber durch die Theorie, die seinen Namen trägt, dass ein schwarzes Loch Energie abgeben muss. Trifft das zu, muss ein schwarzes Loch "Haare" haben, denn anders könnte man es nicht erklären. Daher geht Hawking auch heute davon aus, dass es Haare haben muss, aber bewiesen ist da noch lange nichts, die Hawking Strahlung existiert nur als Formel. Die Präzession eines schwarzes Loches könnte man als Ausgangspunkt heranziehen, ob die "keine Haare Theorie" zutrifft oder eben die "Haare Theorie", aber das ist jetzt sehr wissenschaftlich, da würde Gott nur stören. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mit genauesten Messgeräten ginge das!
> Das nennt man deterministisches Chaos!



Der Beobachter stört aber das Experiment, denk an Schrödingers Katze.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Es ging darum das er behauptet hatte das wenn ein schwarzes Loch ein Atom frisst es weg ist auch die Information darüber. Dem wahr aber nicht so den die Information über das Atom bleibt erhalten. Und zwar im Ereignishorizont, sodas man Theoretisch immer zurück rechnen könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es ging darum das er behauptet hatte das wenn ein schwarzes Loch ein Atom frisst es weg ist auch die Information darüber. Dem wahr aber nicht so den die Information über das Atom bleibt erhalten. Und zwar im Ereignishorizont, sodas man Theoretisch immer zurück rechnen könnte.


 
Tja, das ist eben das Problem, wir wissen zu wenig darüber, was wirklich passiert, weil wir keins vor der Haustür haben und auch keins im Labor erzeugen können (und nee, beim LHC gibts auch keins ).
Die Theorie sieht so aus:
Hinter dem Ereignishorizont versagt die Quantentheorie, da sie eine Zeit braucht (die Planck Zeit) um zu funktionieren. Aber in einem schwarzen Loch bleibt die Zeit stehen, daher kann auch ein Photon keine Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, weil es dafür eben keine Zeit hat. Deshalb versagt auch Einsteins Theorie.
Einzig was für können, ist den Ereignishorizont beschreiben, aber eben nur in der Theorie und da wirkt dann die Quantenphysik und die Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sagt aus, dass ein Teilchen nicht nur innerhalb des Ereignishorizontes existieren kann, sondern auch vor dem Ereignishorizonts (Laut der Quantentheorie gibts eben die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Wasser auch außerhalb des Glases ist ).
Nur gibts noch keine Möglichkeit, dass wir das in irgendeiner Form feststellen können, ob das zutrift und ein Experiment können wir auch nicht machen.


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

@hulkhardy1: Dein ganzes Leben ist ein Zufall. Denk mal drüber nach.

Alles Leben ist zufall, enstanden durch zufällige Umstände und zufällige Mutationen. Und dann kam die Selektion, manche Arten konnten überleben, andere nicht.
Den Versuch mit Bakterien haben wir in der 5. Klasse am Gymnasium gemacht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also was Einstein fasziniert hatte wahr die Ordnung die es im Universum gibt und das mal alles berechnen kann wenn man weiß wie. Das widerspricht halt dem Zufall, den Zufälle sind unordentlich, durcheinander und das Universum ist genau das Gegenteil!


 
Das Universum ist nicht ordentlich und wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass Einstein das behauptet hätte (ganz abgesehen davon, dass man Einstein nur dann mehr glaubt, als dem Papst, i.d.R. daran liegt, wenn seine Aussagen mathematisch-physikalisch fundiert sind und experimentell gestützt werden). Es ist nur in Teilen berechenbar, weil es festen Regeln folgt. Nun könnte man natürlich wieder ankommen und fragen "Wieso gibt es Naturgesetze?" und damit eine Lücke im naturwissenschaftlichen Weltbild aufdecken.
Aber wie oben schon dargelegt und von dir (wie von allen Kreationisten, die mir bislang begegnet sind) übergangen:
Einen Gottesbeweiß stellt das nicht dar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich glaube jeder Wissenschaftler hätte da aber einiges drauf zu sagen auf deinem Satz "Das Universum ist nicht ordentlich". Wenn du aber meinst das, das Universum einen gewissen Spielraum lässt dem kann ich so weit zustimmen, da das Leben ja nach meiner Meinung nicht vorherbestimmt ist und damit jedem Menschen die Willensfreiheit gegeben ist. Ich denke es ist klar worauf ich hinaus will, wenn jedes Atom, Elektron und auch alles andere zu 100% nachvollziehbar wäre dann wäre der Mensch eine Marionette da er ja in vorherbestimmten Bahnen laufen muss und niemals über sich selber entscheiden könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Das Universum ist doch auch nicht ordentlich. Du musst es dir mal als Gesamtkonstrukt angucken. Da gibts Materieansammlungen, die wir als Galaxien kennen. Dazwischen ist nichts, nicht mal irgendwas, da ist gar nichts. Wenn der Raum zwischen den Sternen schon sehr leer ist, dann ist er zwischen den Galaxien noch viel leerer. Trotzdem gibt es die Hintergrundstrahlung, ein Überbleibsel des Urknalls (bisher hat sie die Urknalltheorie als recht trefflich erwiesen, denn sie hat das vorhergesagt, was man durch Überprüfung bestätigen konnte) und auch die ist nicht gleichmäßig verteilt, sonder schwankt völlig unregelmäßig, nicht berechenbar.

Um mal wieder das Thema zu wechseln. Schau dir mal die Mitochondrien an (die Energiezellen der Zellen). Die haben ein eigenes Erbgut, was darauf zurück zu führen ist, dass sie nicht immer Teil der Zelle waren und irgendwann von ihr "verschluckt" wurde, denn eine Zelle mit Zellkern ist evolutionstechnisch betrachtet jünger als eine Zelle ohne Zellkern.
Und das Erbgut der Mitochondrien wird nur in der Mutterlinie übertragen, also die Mutter überträgt es an ihre Kinder, und deren Tochter dann auch wieder auf ihre Kinder, der Sohn nicht. Und eben dieses Erbgut lässt sich von allen Menschen auf der Erde zu einem Ursprung zurück verfolgen, der in Ostafrika liegt und als Wiege der Menschheit gesehen wird. Auch in den Zellen anderen Primatenarten findest du die Mitochondrien und deren Erbgut ist zu 99,9% mit denen der Menschen identisch. Daraus würde ein Evolutionstheoretiker schließen, dass diese Primatenarten gemeinsame Vorfahren gehabt haben müssen.
Was schließt der gottesfürchtige daraus?


----------



## dr_breen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was schließt der gottesfürchtige daraus?


 
Er schließt daraus, dass Gott seinen Glauben prüfen will. Wenn er aber ganz fest weiter glaubt, dann wird alles gut.


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

@hulkhardy1: Du kannst in diesem Universum nicht alles genau  vorhersagen, da die Quantenphysik (oder Theorie?) besagt, dass der bloße Akt der Beobachtung zu einer Änderung des Zustandes des betreffenden Objektes führt.
Wenn du eine Eisenkugel mit Laserstrahlen beschießt, um ihre Geschwindigkeit zu messen, erwärmst du sie und sie wird nicht dieselbe Bahn weiterverfolgen, die du gerade an ihr gemessen hast!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denk mal ein paar Jahrhunderte zurück und z.B. an Giordano Bruno, der für seine Ideen sterben musst, weil er "Gott" in der Natur sah, als alles durchdringendes Etwas und nicht als allmächtiges Lebewesen.
> Er hat also schon damals gesagt, dass Evolution keinen Gott braucht und dafür wurde er auf den Scheiterhaufen geworfen.


Ja, damals. Zum Glück ist das im Hier und Jetzt nicht relevant. Wir leben hier und jetzt, wo die allermeisten Gläubigen die Wissenschaft *nicht* diskreditieren und von Scheiterhaufen gegen die Wissenschaft im Namen des Glaubens sind wir auch weit entfernt.


----------



## dr_breen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ja, damals. Zum Glück ist das im Hier und Jetzt nicht relevant. Wir leben hier und jetzt, wo die allermeisten Gläubigen die Wissenschaft *nicht* diskreditieren und von Scheiterhaufen gegen die Wissenschaft im Namen des Glaubens sind wir auch weit entfernt.


 
Die meisten Gläubigen nicht, aber die meisten Kreationisten schon! Und bei den fundamentalistischen Amerikanern weiß man nie, was sie mit ihren Waffen noch anstellen. (Bombenanschläge auf Abtreibungsklinken gab es ja schon)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder Wissenschaftler hätte da aber einiges drauf zu sagen auf deinem Satz "Das Universum ist nicht ordentlich".


 
Möglich. Ich hoffe auf Zustimmung und im Wort Case eine lange, komplexe, langweilige Rede zum Unterschied zwischen Chaos, Ordnung und Zufall.
Aber hast du vielleicht auch was dazu zu sagen? Immerhin ist das hier dein Thread, aber irgendwie scheinst du dich um jede wissenschaftlichee Diskussion drücken zu wollen und reagierst auf klare Aussagen maximal mit einem allgemein gefassten Verweis auf Wissenschaftler.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

In dem Post von mir habe ich doch weiter ausgeführt warum das Universum einen gewissen Spielraum lässt, was ihr als unordentlich bezeichnet, so das der Mensch her über seine Entscheidungen ist. Wäre alles starr gehalten würde auf eine Reaktion immer die selbe Reaktion folgen. Gut es gibt Menschen die behaupten das alles schon festgelegt ist seit deiner Geburt aber dem ist nicht so. Wäre dem so dann wäre der Mensch für seine Handlungen nicht verantwortlich und niemand dürfte vor Gericht kommen ob vor ein Menschliches oder Göttliches spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## dr_breen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> In dem Post von mir habe ich doch weiter ausgeführt warum das Universum einen gewissen Spielraum lässt, was ihr als unordentlich bezeichnet, so das der Mensch her über seine Entscheidungen ist. Wäre alles starr gehalten würde auf eine Reaktion immer die selbe Reaktion folgen. Gut es gibt Menschen die behaupten das alles schon festgelegt ist seit deiner Geburt aber dem ist nicht so. Wäre dem so dann wäre der Mensch für seine Handlungen nicht verantwortlich und niemand dürfte vor Gericht kommen ob vor ein Menschliches oder Göttliches spielt keine Rolle.


 
Und was hat physikalische Determination bzw. Freiheit mit Gott zu tun? Einen Gott nach dem Bild der Bibel gibt es nicht. Ob du mögliche Zufälle, die zur Entstehung des Lebens geführt haben, mit dem Begriff Gott titulierst spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> In dem Post von mir habe ich doch weiter ausgeführt warum das Universum einen gewissen Spielraum lässt, was ihr als unordentlich bezeichnet, so das der Mensch her über seine Entscheidungen ist.



Es geht um die Unschärferelation. Du kannst nicht bestimmen, wo ein Elementarteilchen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ist und das ist schon mal ein sehr großer Spielraum.
Und Chaos gibts ja auch nicht, selbst das Wetter lässt sich berechnen, auch wenn sehr viele Faktor berücksichtigt werden müssen. Beim Klima sieht es schon anders aus, da gibts einfach zu viele Variablen, die über einen längeren Zeitraum einwirken.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wäre alles starr gehalten würde auf eine Reaktion immer die selbe Reaktion folgen.



Das einzige Problem, das die Urknalltheorie hat, ist dass es Wirkung gab (Urknall), aber keine Aktion, die dazu führte.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Gut es gibt Menschen die behaupten das alles schon festgelegt ist seit deiner Geburt aber dem ist nicht so. Wäre dem so dann wäre der Mensch für seine Handlungen nicht verantwortlich und niemand dürfte vor Gericht kommen ob vor ein Menschliches oder Göttliches spielt keine Rolle.



Ich kenne keinen, der das behauptet. Du bist doch selbst entscheidend. Du kannst dir einen Strick nehmen und good bye sagen. Oder du gehst heute ins Kino, obwohl das nicht geplant war, wo ist das denn festgelegt?
Oder meinst du den Tod?
Wenn du wüsstest, wann du wo sterben wirst, würdest du anders leben?
(OK, sehr philosophisch, aber was solls)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> In dem Post von mir habe ich doch weiter ausgeführt warum das Universum einen gewissen Spielraum lässt, was ihr als unordentlich bezeichnet,


 
Du hast deine Meinung dazu geschrieben, wissenschaftliche Argumente hast du weggelassen.
Desweiteren bestand dein vorrangehendes Argument darin, dass die perfekte Ordnung des Universums beweisen soll, dass es einen Schöpfer gäbe. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch dieser Schluss unzulässig wäre: Jetzt ist es auf einmal doch nicht mehr so stark geordnet und berechenbar, sondern voller (menschlicher) Willkür?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Natürlich ist es geordnet. Also Beispiel, du kennst doch bestimmt auch diese Spiele wo immer an der selben Stelle der Gegner kommt wenn du vorher immer dieselbe Aktion ausführst. Das wäre ein starres Universum! Nehmen wir an du könntest in der Zeit zurück springen und würdest immer die selben Handlungen machen, dann würden deine Mitmenschen zum Beispiel immer auf die selbe weiße auf dich reagieren. Dem ist aber nicht so, du kannst die Zukunft nicht vorher sagen. Ich glaube die Willensfreiheit in die Schöpfung zu integrieren war einer der schwersten Aufgaben die Gott zu bewältigen hatte. Wenn du mich jetzt fragst wie hat er das gemacht, das kann ich dir nicht sagen dazu reicht mein Grips leider nicht aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast deine Meinung dazu geschrieben, wissenschaftliche Argumente hast du weggelassen.



Das ist der Grundpfeiler der Gott Befürworter.
Wieso sollen sie etwas wissenschaftlich belegen, was aus ihrer Sicht nie wissenschaftlich belegt werden kann?
Solange du glaubst, dass ein allmächtiges Wesen alles erschaffen hat, hinterfragst du nichts, denn das musst du ja auch nicht, denn wenn es das allmächtige Wesen nicht geben würde, gäbe es den Ort nicht, auf dem sie leben.
Gott ist ja nicht als Wesen personifiziert, der irgendwo zwischen den Sternen hockt, er ist Teil des Ganzen, Teil des Universum und er hat die Erde auch nicht mit seinen Händen geformt, er hat der Materie die Fähigkeit der Gravitation gegeben und diese hat dann den Rest gemacht.
Er hat erst eingegriffen, als sich das Leben nicht entwickeln wollte, also hat er den "Anschub" geliefert.
Doch der Planet, auf dem "sein" Leben lebt, muss sich selbst versorgen können, daher muss der Planet einen festen Kern und einen flüssigen Mantel haben, damit durch einfache physikalische Vorgänge ein Magnetfeld entsteht, das das Leben schützt. Hätte er das nicht gemacht, müsste er sich ständig darum kümmern, aber seine Zeit ist kostbar.
Er hat den Planeten den Lebewesen überlassen, sie müssen sich nun um seinen Erhalt kümmern und auch mal mit Tragödien fertig werden, wenn es z.B. ein Erdbeben gibt, denn um sich als würdig zu erweisen ins Paradies eintauchen zu können, muss man Opfer bringen können, nicht für den einzelnen, sondern für die gesamte Art.
Gebete für eine Sache werden in dem Sinne nicht real, dem Beter wird aber die Stärke gegeben, an das zu glauben, um das er betet und diese Stärke lässt ihn das Ziel erreichen, das er sonst, ohne Beten, nicht erreichen würde.
Glaubst du, betest du, betest du, glaubst du auch.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es geordnet. Also Beispiel, du kennst doch bestimmt auch diese Spiele wo immer an der selben Stelle der Gegner kommt wenn du vorher immer dieselbe Aktion ausführst. Das wäre ein starres Universum! Nehmen wir an du könntest in der Zeit zurück springen und würdest immer die selben Handlungen machen, dann würden deine Mitmenschen zum Beispiel immer auf die selbe weiße auf dich reagieren. Dem ist aber nicht so, du kannst die Zukunft nicht vorher sagen. Ich glaube die Willensfreiheit in die Schöpfung zu integrieren war einer der schwersten Aufgaben die Gott zu bewältigen hatte. Wenn du mich jetzt fragst wie hat er das gemacht, das kann ich dir nicht sagen dazu reicht mein Grips leider nicht aus.



Hmm, ich war heute Morgen beim Bäcker und hab da die süße Nachbarstochter getroffen und ein paar Worte mit ihr gewechselt.
Du denkst also, wenn ich mich in den Delorean setzte und wieder zu heute Morgen hinfahre, würde ich exakt das gleiche zu ihr sagen, wenn ich sie treffen (sofern sie dann auch noch kommt, könnte ja was dazwischen kommen, bzw. ich wollte heute Morgen nicht los, aber ich hatte die Wahl: Bäcker oder Windeln und Bäcker schien mir einfacher zu sein).


----------



## dr_breen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es geordnet.



Eine unbegründete Behauptung, denn der folgende Absatz hat damit Null Komma gar nichts zu tun.



> Also Beispiel, du kennst doch bestimmt auch diese Spiele wo immer an der selben Stelle der Gegner kommt wenn du vorher immer dieselbe Aktion ausführst. Das wäre ein starres Universum! Nehmen wir an du könntest in der Zeit zurück springen und würdest immer die selben Handlungen machen, dann würden deine Mitmenschen zum Beispiel immer auf die selbe weiße auf dich reagieren. Dem ist aber nicht so, du kannst die Zukunft nicht vorher sagen.


Quantentheorie (Ich nehme an, dass ich mich damit blamieren werde):
Man kann bezüglich eines Teilchens keine Aussage bezüglich der Auftreffposition nach er Beugung am Einzelspalt machen.
Man kann aber mit vielen Teilchen ein Aussage bezüglich der Auftreffposition nach er Beugung am Einzelspalt machen, denn die bilden ein Interferenzmuster.

Gleichermaßen kann man die Reaktion eines Menschen auf eine Aktion nicht vorher sagen. Man kann Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen treffen, wenn man vorher genügend Testpersonen gleich behandelt hat (und davon ausgeht, dass sie ähnlich genug sind). Was die Verhaltensvariabilität mit Willensfreiheit zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft (Dann hätten Elektronen, Moleküle usw. auch eine Willensfreiheit).



> Ich glaube die Willensfreiheit in die Schöpfung zu integrieren war  einer der schwersten Aufgaben die Gott zu bewältigen hatte. Wenn du mich  jetzt fragst wie hat er das gemacht, das kann ich dir nicht sagen dazu  reicht mein Grips leider nicht aus.


Und wieso soll es Willensfreiheit nur mit Gott geben?

Mir wäre es recht, wenn du deine Vorstellung zur "Entstehung des Lebens, des Universums und des ganzen Rests" in einem Post zusammenfassen könntest. Dann weiß man, gegen was man argumentieren muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Quantentheorie (Ich nehme an, dass ich mich damit blamieren werde):
> Man kann bezüglich eines Teilchens keine Aussage bezüglich der Auftreffposition nach er Beugung am Einzelspalt machen.
> Man kann aber mit vielen Teilchen ein Aussage bezüglich der Auftreffposition nach er Beugung am Einzelspalt machen, denn die bilden ein Interferenzmuster.


 
Du meinst das Doppelspaltexperiment. 
Das geht so...

Du schickst ein Photon los (ja, genau *nur ein einziges* und ja, das kann man). Es durchläuft den einen Spalt und outet sich als Teilchen.
Dann schickst du noch ein Photon los, wieder eins und hast zwei Spalten, es bildet sich ein Interferenzmuster, das Photon ist zur Welle geworden, Teilcheneigenschaften sind weg.
Jetzt bist du schlau () und schickst wieder ein Photon auf einen Spalt, ziehst aber, sobald das Photon unterwegs ist, den zweiten Spalt auf, jetzt muss das Photon ja durch einen der beiden gehen, denn es ist ja schon unterwegs und kann sich nicht plötzlich umentscheiden, aber Pustekuchen, das Photon verhält sich wie eine Welle.
Du beeinflusst also das Ergebnis deines Experiment mit deinem Aufbau. 

Wenn du also ein Spalt hast, kannst du sehen, dass ein Teil ankommt, aber du kannst nicht berechnen, wo es ankommt. Das nächste Photon, das du aussendest, obwohl alles gleich geblieben ist, landet nicht dort, wo das erste eingeschlagen ist, der Zufall regiert.
Beim Doppelspalt kannst du das vergessen, da kommst du nicht mal mit guten Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist der Grundpfeiler der Gott Befürworter.
> Wieso sollen sie etwas wissenschaftlich belegen, was aus ihrer Sicht nie wissenschaftlich belegt werden kann?
> Solange du glaubst, dass ein allmächtiges Wesen alles erschaffen hat, hinterfragst du nichts, denn das musst du ja auch nicht, denn wenn es das allmächtige Wesen nicht geben würde, gäbe es den Ort nicht, auf dem sie leben.



Es ist eine Sache, wenn man naturwissenschaftliche Diskussionen ablehnt und/oder sich auf ein "und das erscheint dir so, weil Gott es so will" beschränkt. Kenn ich, gibts nichts weiter zu sagen - fertig.
Was anderes ist es, wenn jemand den Anspruch auf wissenschaftliche Diskussion erhebt, die Argumentation sich dann aber auf ein z.B.


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es geordnet.


beschränkt.

Das fällt für mich nicht mehr unter tiefgläubig/kreationistisch/harmlos. Das geht in die Richtung von Intelligent Design, d.h. Leute, die nicht einmal wissen, was eine (natur)wissenschaftliche Theorie ist, aber für sich beanspruchen, eine vollkommen gleichwertige oder gar überlegene zu vertreten. 



> Du denkst also, wenn ich mich in den Delorean setzte und wieder zu heute Morgen hinfahre, würde ich exakt das gleiche zu ihr sagen, wenn ich sie treffen (sofern sie dann auch noch kommt, könnte ja was dazwischen kommen, bzw. ich wollte heute Morgen nicht los, aber ich hatte die Wahl: Bäcker oder Windeln und Bäcker schien mir einfacher zu sein).



Du hattest, ausgehend von deiner persönlichen Geschichte nur eine optimale Option 
Mit einem anderen Hintergrund ("in mittelprächtigem Sportwagen den ohne einen gewissen Film niemand beachten würde in die Vergangenheit gereißt") wäre ggf. die andere Opion optimal gewesen.
Imho kann man die Diskussion über Determinismus vs. eigene, freie Wahl nicht führen, ohne erst einmal "Ich" auf atomarer (oder zumindest biochemischer) Ebene (eigentlich aber noch detailierter, denn mit der optischen Wahrnehmung kommen Quanteneffekte dazu) zu definieren. Denn auf diese Ebene arbeiten die Naturgesetze, nach denen eine Vorhersage theoretisch möglich wäre (ausgehend von der theoretisch unmöglichen Situation, alle Zustände und Positionen genau zu kennen). Bislang ist mir noch niemand begegnet, dem diese Definition gelungen ist. Ohne eine logische Verbindung von Psychologie und Teilchenphysik kann man aber auch nicht Ableitungen aus ersterer in Wiederspruch zu letzterer setzen und daraus die Existenz eines Faktors "Seele" (o.ä.) schlussfolgern. Das ist genauso sinnvoll, wie aus einem umfallenden Sack Reiß in China und Guttenbergscher Balkenbiegerei die Existenz von Heinzelmännchen herzuleiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das fällt für mich nicht mehr unter tiefgläubig/kreationistisch/harmlos. Das geht in die Richtung von Intelligent Design, d.h. Leute, die nicht einmal wissen, was eine (natur)wissenschaftliche Theorie ist, aber für sich beanspruchen, eine vollkommen gleichwertige oder gar überlegene zu vertreten.



Mit so einem hab ich mal gesprochen, da kannst du eher Weltfrieden schaffen als ihm nahe zu bringen, dass "ID" auch keine Theorie ist, die Evolution aber immerhin eine Theorie liefert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hattest, ausgehend von deiner persönlichen Geschichte nur eine optimale Option



Nein, ich hatte einige.
Ich hätte z.B. in der Nacht aufstehen können, als der Kostenfaktor kurz gebrüllt hat, aber das Brüllen war schnell zu Ende und ich bin liegen geblieben.
Ich hätte also da schon die Windel erneuern können, dann hätte ich mich nicht morgens entscheiden müssen und wäre nicht zum Bäcker gefahren, denn dann hätte ich sagen können, dass ich schon die Windel gemacht hab, Brötchen kannst du holen, ätsch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und daraus die Existenz eines Faktors "Seele" (o.ä.) schlussfolgern. Das ist genauso sinnvoll, wie aus einem umfallenden Sack Reiß in China und Guttenbergscher Balkenbiegerei die Existenz von Heinzelmännchen herzuleiten.



Die "Seele" ist ein weiterer Grundpfeiler der Gott Befürworter.


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Hm, das ist eigentlich relativ einfach, das Problem ist nur, das Gott  dann das natürliche wäre und wir das Künstliche, das heißt wir bräuchten für Entscheidungen jede Menge Formeln, wie neue gute KIs.
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass du nicht alle unsere Entscheidungen durch Formeln abdeckenkannst.

Zum anderen müsstest du dann vermutlich jede Zelle einzeln programmieren, wie sie sich verhalten soll, dass heißt, die Formelsammlung einpflanzen, ergo gäbe es genaugenommen wieder keine Willensfreiheit, da Formeln nichts dem Zufall überlassen, um auf ein Ergebnins zu kommen, ansonsten hätte man mehre willkürliche Ergebnisse, will heißen, du weinst, lachst und schlägst gleichzeitig jemanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Na ja, was unterscheidet uns denn von Maschinen?
Letztendlich sind wir biologische Maschinen. Wir haben Generatoren in den Zellen, die uns Energie liefern, wie müssen Treibstoff aufnehmen und Abfallstoffe entsorgen.
Das Gehirn muss beschäftigt werden, damit es nicht verkümmert. Der Körper muss in Schuss gehalten werden, damit er lange problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Das was uns unterscheidet, ist meiner Meinung nach, dass wir nicht allzu streng programmiert sind, sprich ein echtes Bewusstsein haben. Ansonsten ist der Unterschied verschwindend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Und genau das ist es, woher kommt das Bewusstsein, wieso wissen wir, wieso sind wir neugierig, wieso forschen wir?
Wir könnten das doch auch einfach so akzeptieren, wie es gerade ist, denn wenn es anders wär, wären wir nicht da (auch als anthropologische Prinzip bekannt).


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich schätze, die Frage nach dem Bewusstsein ist die alte Frage nach dem Sein, nach welchem weißt du.

Und diese Frage zu beantworten dürfte erst in ein paar Jahren möglich sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ist eher eine philosophische Sache als tatsächlich wissenschaftlich belegbar, was ein Bewusstsein ist.
Immerhin ist der Mensch das einzige Lebewesen (von dem wir es genau wissen), das weiß, dass das Leben endlich ist.
Wenn ich den Hund von meinem Nachbarn angucke, dann sehe ich darin jedenfalls kein Bewusstsein.


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Hm, stimmt, das wären dann Maschinen.

Ein Bewusstsein hat demnach jedes Tier, das weiß, dass es ist und irgendwann nicht mehr sein wird, richtig?
Welche Tiere außer dem Menschen würden denn darunter fallen?
Meinermeinung anch noch die Ratten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



axel25 schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt, das wären dann Maschinen.
> 
> Ein Bewusstsein hat demnach jedes Tier, das weiß, dass es ist und irgendwann nicht mehr sein wird, richtig?
> Welche Tiere außer dem Menschen würden denn darunter fallen?
> Meinermeinung anch noch die Ratten.



Ein Lebewese hat dann ein Bewusstsein, wenn es sich Gedanken um sich und um seine Umwelt macht, ich kenne keine Ratte, die das macht, wenn Ratten können, vermehren sie sich, bis sie verhungern, weil alle Nahrungsmittel aufgebraucht sind.
Menschen denken, ihnen ist bewusst, dass sie nicht dauernd essen können, sie rationieren.
Allerdings ist der Begriff "Bewusstsein" auch sehr vielfältig, man muss eben zwischen Philosophie und Naturwissenschaft unterscheiden.

Zum Beispiel ist dem Menschen bewusst, dass wenn er einem anderen den Hals umdreht, dass dieser dann sterben wird, einem Tier ist das nicht bewusst, daher kann ein Tier auch nicht aus Lust am Töten töten, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## dr_breen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eher eine philosophische Sache als tatsächlich wissenschaftlich belegbar, was ein Bewusstsein ist.
> Immerhin ist der Mensch das einzige Lebewesen (von dem wir es genau wissen), das weiß, dass das Leben endlich ist.
> Wenn ich den Hund von meinem Nachbarn angucke, dann sehe ich darin jedenfalls kein Bewusstsein.



Was man erst mal braucht, ist eine allgemeine Definition von Bewusstsein (Selbsterkennen/Erinnern und kognitive Leistung/...). Das Selbstbewusstsein eines Tieres nachzuweisen ist imho einfach. Wenn ein Tier von seinem Spiegelbild auf sich selbst schließt (geklaut von "Der Schwarm"). Anders definiertes Bewusstsein lässt sich nicht oder nicht so einfach nachweisen (Emotionen, ...).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es, woher kommt das Bewusstsein, wieso wissen wir, *wieso sind wir neugierig, wieso forschen wir*?
> Wir könnten das doch auch einfach so akzeptieren, wie es gerade ist, denn wenn es anders wär, wären wir nicht da (auch als anthropologische Prinzip bekannt).



Also der Teil ist klar. Lebewesen, die neugierig sind und "gelernt" haben Werkzeuge (Zweige, Knüppel, M60 Maschinengewehre ) zu nutzen haben in der freien Wildbahn Vorteile. Wenn die Neugier in den Genen festgelegt ist, dann wird die Neugier verbreitet.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Doppelspalt kannst du das vergessen, da kommst du nicht mal mit guten Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen weiter.



Aber man kann doch sagen, dass ein Photon mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von z.B. 25% im Bereich des 1. Maximums landet, oder? Bloß die Aussagesicherheit ist halt weg.


----------



## axel25 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Hm, meine Ratten haben sich ihr Essen eingeteilt.
Kommt vermutlich auf die Ratte an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Was man erst mal braucht, ist eine allgemeine Definition von Bewusstsein (Selbsterkennen/Erinnern und kognitive Leistung/...). Das Selbstbewusstsein eines Tieres nachzuweisen ist imho einfach. Wenn ein Tier von seinem Spiegelbild auf sich selbst schließt (geklaut von "Der Schwarm"). Anders definiertes Bewusstsein lässt sich nicht oder nicht so einfach nachweisen (Emotionen, ...).



Romane... pffff... 
Spiegelbild reicht ja nicht, du kannst ein Tier darauf trainieren, dass es ein Spiegelbild von sich selbst sieht. Anders rum ist einem Baby nicht bewusst, dass es sich selbst sieht, das lernt es erst, daher ist "Bewusstsein" erlernbar und genau da musst du ansetzen, naturwissenschaftliches Bewusstsein und philosophisches Bewusstsein.
Für den Spiegel gibts einen einfachen Trick. Klebe deinem Baby einen Punkt auf die Stirn und setze es vor dem Spiegel. Wenn es versucht den Punkt im Spiegel abzumachen, dann erkennt es sich nicht, macht es das an sich selbst, dann ist sich das Baby dessen bewusst, dass es sich selbst sieht.
(Bei Tieren klappt das übrigens nicht, niemals, keine Chance, Tiere begreifen das nicht, oder du trainierst sie dahin, aber das geht derzeit nur bei Primatenarten und dauert lange, bzw. wenn sie unter Stress geraten, dann "vergessen" sie das wieder)
Ich hab das bei meinem Kostenfaktor gemacht (sie ist 12 Monate alt) und sie greif immer zum Spiegel (man, ist die blöd ), daher ist sie sich dessen noch nicht bewusst (in der Regel lernen Babys das mit 18 Monaten).
Ende des Jahres versuche ich es nochmal, dann sollte das klappen (super, dass man so ein Versuchsobjekt zu Hause hat ).



dr_breen schrieb:


> Also der Teil ist klar. Lebewesen, die neugierig sind und "gelernt" haben Werkzeuge (Zweige, Knüppel, M60 Maschinengewehre ) zu nutzen haben in der freien Wildbahn Vorteile. Wenn die Neugier in den Genen festgelegt ist, dann wird die Neugier verbreitet.



Eine Katze ist auch neugierig, aber ich hab bisher noch keine Katze mit Knüppel, Regenschirm oder Nähnadel gesehen. 



dr_breen schrieb:


> Aber man kann doch sagen, dass ein Photon mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von z.B. 25% im Bereich des 1. Maximums landet, oder? Bloß die Aussagesicherheit ist halt weg.



Es gibt keine gesicherte Wahrscheinlichkeit in Prozent.
Es ist sogar möglich, dass das Photon in einem Bereich registriert wird, wo es eigentlich gar nicht hinkommen kann (Tunneleffekt).



axel25 schrieb:


> Hm, meine Ratten haben sich ihr Essen eingeteilt.
> Kommt vermutlich auf die Ratte an.


 
Deine Ratte ist auch ein Haustier, also trainiert, domestiziert, mit wild lebenden Ratten geht sowas sicher nicht.


----------



## dr_breen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Romane... pffff...



Wir ahben alle unsre *hicks* Laster, nicht war?



> Spiegelbild reicht ja nicht, du kannst ein Tier darauf trainieren, dass es ein Spiegelbild von sich selbst sieht. Anders rum ist einem Baby nicht bewusst, dass es sich selbst sieht, das lernt es erst, daher ist "Bewusstsein" erlernbar und genau da musst du ansetzen, naturwissenschaftliches Bewusstsein und philosophisches Bewusstsein.
> Für den Spiegel gibts einen einfachen Trick. Klebe deinem Baby einen Punkt auf die Stirn und setze es vor dem Spiegel. Wenn es versucht den Punkt im Spiegel abzumachen, dann erkennt es sich nicht, macht es das an sich selbst, dann ist sich das Baby dessen bewusst, dass es sich selbst sieht.
> (Bei Tieren klappt das übrigens nicht, niemals, keine Chance, Tiere begreifen das nicht, oder du trainierst sie dahin, aber das geht derzeit nur bei Primatenarten und dauert lange, bzw. wenn sie unter Stress geraten, dann "vergessen" sie das wieder)Ich hab das bei meinem Kostenfaktor gemacht (sie ist 12 Monate alt) und sie greif immer zum Spiegel (*man, ist die blöd* ), daher ist sie sich dessen noch nicht bewusst (in der Regel lernen Babys das mit 18 Monaten).
> Ende des Jahres versuche ich es nochmal, dann sollte das klappen (super, dass man so ein Versuchsobjekt zu Hause hat ).



Das ist der Beweis Intelligenz ist erblich!  Also Elefanten und auch andere Tiere können das.



> Eine Katze ist auch neugierig, aber ich hab bisher noch keine Katze mit Knüppel, Regenschirm oder Nähnadel gesehen.



Vögel verwenden Zweige um an Insektenlarven zu gelangen.



> Es gibt keine gesicherte Wahrscheinlichkeit in Prozent.
> Es ist sogar möglich, dass das Photon in einem Bereich registriert wird, wo es eigentlich gar nicht hinkommen kann (Tunneleffekt).



Ich geb mich geschlagen. Typisch Dipl Ing, keine Ahnung von Biologie.



> Deine Ratte ist auch ein Haustier, also trainiert, domestiziert, mit wild lebenden Ratten geht sowas sicher nicht.



*hust*Eichhörnchen*hust*


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Das ist der Beweis Intelligenz ist erblich!  Also Elefanten und auch andere Tiere können das.



Fällt dir auf, dass das sehr soziale Tiere sind? 



dr_breen schrieb:


> Vögel verwenden Zweige um an Insektenlarven zu gelangen.



Hunde gucken ihr Herrchen an und der macht die Dose Chappi auf. 
Raben werfen Nüsse auf die Straße und lassen Autos darüber fahren.
Geparde jagen inzwischen im Rudel, obwohl sie eigentlich Einzelgänger sind.
Orcas erzeugen eine große Welle am Strand und ziehen dadurch Robben ins tiefere Wasser.

Das kannst du beliebig fortsetzen, aber was hat das mit einem Bewusstsein zu tun?



dr_breen schrieb:


> Ich geb mich geschlagen. Typisch Dipl Ing, keine Ahnung von Biologie.



Meine Frau ist Dr. rer. nat. und zwar ohne Ghostwriter und inklusive Fußnoten. 
Ich hab von Biologie mehr Ahnung als zu Guttenberg vom Adel, von Arbeiten schreiben und vom Minister sein. 



dr_breen schrieb:


> *hust*Eichhörnchen*hust*



Das Eichhörnchen ist blöd, es buddelt maximal 20% seiner Nüsse wieder aus. 
(ist letztendlich nur eine Ratte mit geföhntem Schwanz )
Letztendlich ist aber das Teil der Evolution, denn dadurch kann sich der Nussbaum vermehren und dabei noch verteilen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Die Evolution ist eine *Theorie* und alle tuen so als sei sie eine unumstößliche Tatsache.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Die Evolution ist eine *Theorie* und alle tuen so als sei sie eine unumstößliche Tatsache.


 
Auch Gott!
Wenn wir es genau nehmen, dann haben wir nur Theorien!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Danke @KillerPfote. Ein Wissenschaftler hat mal gesagt eine Theorie ist erst bewiesen wenn jede Unklarheit ausgeräumt ist und davon ist die Evolutionstheorie noch Meilen weit entfernt. Der dramatischste Fehler ist, das keiner ne Ahnung hat wie das Leben in gang gekommen ist. Wenn ein Mensch tot ist, ist er tot und aus die Maus. Die Wissenschaft wird meiner Meinung nach nie Menschen die sich eingefroren haben wieder zum Leben erwecken könne.


----------



## dr_breen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Die Evolution ist eine *Theorie* und alle tuen so als sei sie eine unumstößliche Tatsache.


 
Nicht das schon wieder! In der Wissenschaft unterscheidet man zwischen Hypothese und Theorie. Die Evolution hat genug Beweise und wenn du dich damit beschäftigen würdest, dann wüsstest du das auch!



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Danke @KillerPfote. Ein Wissenschaftler hat mal gesagt eine Theorie ist erst bewiesen wenn jede Unklarheit ausgeräumt ist und davon ist die Evolutionstheorie noch Meilen weit entfernt.



Nenne bitte ein Beispiel!



> Der dramatischste Fehler ist, das keiner ne Ahnung hat wie das Leben in gang gekommen ist.



Das behandelt die Evolution auch gar nicht! Es geht um die Entwicklung bereits bestehenden Lebens.



> Wenn ein Mensch tot ist, ist er tot und aus die Maus. Die Wissenschaft wird* meiner Meinung *nach nie Menschen die sich eingefroren haben wieder zum Leben erwecken könne.



Gut, dass das nur deine Meinung ist. Außerdem hast du mal wieder Probleme bei einem Thema zu bleiben (Kryo... und Evolution).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Auch Gott!
> Wenn wir es genau nehmen, dann haben wir nur Theorien!


 
 Nö, 1x1=1 ist keine Theorie sondern ne Tatsache und davon gibt es viele. Also so blöd sind jetzt unsere Wissenschaftler auch net aber manchmal könnte man sich schon an den Kopf greifen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö, 1x1=1 ist keine Theorie sondern ne Tatsache und davon gibt es viele. Also so blöd sind jetzt unsere Wissenschaftler auch net aber manchmal könnte man sich schon an den Kopf greifen!


 
1x1=1 haben wir definiert!
Man kann nur sagen, dass was höchstwahrscheinlich so ist, aber genau wissen wir kaum was!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Platon lässt grüßen, jetzt kommen die  Philosophen ihr seit die schlimmsten von allen, "was wahr erster das Ei oder das Huhn".


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Die ganz schlimmen Philosophen fragen: "gibt es überhaupt Ei oder Huhn?"


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Wenn Gott erfahrbar ist ,so muss ich an die Schöpfung Glauben und die Evolutionstheorie ist für mich unhaltbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Die Evolution ist eine *Theorie* und alle tuen so als sei sie eine unumstößliche Tatsache.



Die Evolutionstheorie ist eine Theorie, die sich bisher als sehr zutrefflich gezeigt hat.
Ebenso ist die Relativitätstheorie eine Theorie, aber ohne sie könnten wir keinen einzigen Satelliten kontrollieren.
Die Quantenphysik ist eine Theorie, aber ohne sie würde es keine Mikroschaltungen geben, keinen Laser, nicht mal die Sonne würde ohne sie scheinen können.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Platon lässt grüßen, jetzt kommen die  Philosophen ihr seit die schlimmsten von allen, "was wahr erster das Ei oder das Huhn".


 
Das Ei, ist doch ganz logisch. 
Die Eizelle einer Frau ist übrigens die einzige Zelle des menschlichen Körpers, die man ohne Hilfsmittel sehen kann. Sie ist rund 0,12mm im Durchmesser.
Wer weiß, wie groß die Eizelle eines Straußes ist?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wenn Gott erfahrbar ist ,so muss ich an die Schöpfung Glauben und die Evolutionstheorie ist für mich unhaltbar.


 
Da kommt dann das Problem, dass Gläubige Gott in vielen Dingen "erfahren"!
Evolution kann aber auch "erfahrbar" sein!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Die Schöpfung schliesst aber die Evolution aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wenn Gott erfahrbar ist ,so muss ich an die Schöpfung Glauben und die Evolutionstheorie ist für mich unhaltbar.


 
Was verstehst du darunter?



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Die Schöpfung schliesst aber die Evolution aus.


 
Wie erklärst du dir dann die genetischen Gemeinsamkeiten von allen Primatenarten, zu der auch der Mensch gehört?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Das wenn man mit Gott in kontackt tritt ,er antwortet,durch führung und leitung .Wir sind ihm nicht egal !

Er wird warscheinlich nicht akustisch mit dier Reden aber ausschliessen möchte ich nichts.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Er wird warscheinlich nicht akustisch mit dier Reden aber ausschliessen möchte ich nichts.


 
Heutzutage werden solche Leute als verrückt erklärt!


----------



## dr_breen (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das wenn man mit Gott in kontackt tritt ,er antwortet,durch führung und leitung .Wir sind ihm nicht egal !
> 
> Er wird warscheinlich nicht akustisch mit dier Reden aber ausschliessen möchte ich nichts.


 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir öfter die Ohren putzen. Ich dachte hier soll eine wissenschaftliche Diskussion geführt werden und keine Glaubensdebatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das wenn man mit Gott in kontackt tritt ,er antwortet,durch führung und leitung .Wir sind ihm nicht egal !



Aha, Gott ist es also nicht egal, was mit dem Menschen ist, wo ist er denn gerade? Jedenfalls nicht in Japan.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir öfter die Ohren putzen. Ich dachte hier soll eine wissenschaftliche Diskussion geführt werden und keine Glaubensdebatte.


 
Wollte ich noch anfügen,das dies in Glaubensrichtung geht.Sorry.

Denke das ich nicht verückt bin sondern ansich sehr realistisch.^^

Hab halt in meinem Leben schon so einiges Erlebt,was ich nicht ignorieren kann .


Aber genug davon^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, Gott ist es also nicht egal, was mit dem Menschen ist, wo ist er denn gerade? Jedenfalls nicht in Japan.


 
Meistens wird sowas mit Erbsünde und freiem Willen erklärt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Da das hier mein Thread ist möchte ich doch bitten sich über niemand hier lustig zu machen. Die Diskussion sollte schon sachlich bleiben. Über eine kurze witzige Bemerkung hat niemand was aber bitte hier nicht andere User ins lächerliche ziehen sonst sehe ich mich gezwungen das bei den Moderatoren zu melden. Ich denke die gemeint sind wissen das auch!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wollte ich noch anfügen,das dies in Glaubensrichtung geht.Sorry.
> 
> Denke das ich nicht verückt bin sondern ansich sehr realistisch.^^
> 
> ...



Kannst du deine Erlebnisse mit Theorien stützen, die belegbar sind?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Nein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Und was nützt es dann, wenn du nichts belegen kannst?
Die Evolutionstheorie kann Vorgänge erklären und hat bisher jeder Überprüfung stand gehalten, dein Modell ist da sehr weit von entfernt.


----------



## zøtac (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Um was gehts eigentlich in dem Thread, Wissenschaft oder Aberglaube?^^

Btw, wenn wir von der "Gott schnipste mit den fingern und die ersten Menschen wurden geboren" Theorie sind, wie ist da Gott entstanden?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Also das die Evolutionstheorie jede Überprüfung stand gehalten hat, halte ich aber auch für eine Gerücht! Da gibts noch Haufen weiße Unstimmigkeiten. Zumal man noch nie ne anfangende Veränderung bei Tieren festgestellt hat. Oder @quanti willst du sagen das die Evolution plötzlich aufgehört hat?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich kann es dier nicht beweisen ,aber es ist halt Existent.

Wo kommen den die kräfte her,die das ganze Universum zusammenhält?

Wo kommen die naturgesetze her?

In allem ist Symetrie und Ordnung ,die von selber per zufall entstanden ist ?

Ohne einen Schöpfer währe dein Leben Sinnlos!!

Arterhaltung ist kein Sinn.

Glauben läst sich nicht beweisen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Btw, wenn wir von der "Gott schnipste mit den fingern und die ersten Menschen wurden geboren" Theorie sind, wie ist da Gott entstanden?


 
Die Urknall-Theorie hat auch so eine Schwachstelle...


----------



## dr_breen (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also das die Evolutionstheorie jede Überprüfung stand gehalten hat, halte ich aber auch für eine Gerücht! Da gibts noch Haufen weiße Unstimmigkeiten. Zumal man noch nie ne anfangende Veränderung bei Tieren festgestellt hat. Oder @quanti willst du sagen das die Evolution plötzlich aufgehört hat?


 
Mutationen bei Bakterien (Antibiotikaresistenz). Next, please!


----------



## zøtac (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich kann es dier nicht beweisen ,aber es ist halt Existent.


Wie war das mit dem Rosa Einhorn im Orbit? 



> Wo kommen den die kräfte her,die das ganze Universum zusammenhält?


Das sind die Naturgesetzte



> Wo kommen die naturgesetze her?


Energie? PHYSIK! und alle so yeahhh 



> In allem ist Symetrie und Ordnung ,die von selber per zufall entstanden ist ?


Wo findest du denn bitte überall Symetrie und Ordnung?



> Ohne einen Schöpfer währe dein Leben Sinnlos!!


Ähhh, nein?!




> glaube läst sich nicht beweisen.


Egal wie viele Menschen wie fest an etwas glauben, deswegen ist es noch lange nicht existent 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Urknall-Theorie hat auch so eine Schwachstelle...


Naja, aber für die Schwachstellen gibts auch Massenhaft Theorien^^


----------



## Squatrat (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Zumal man noch nie ne anfangende Veränderung bei Tieren festgestellt hat.



Es ist erwiesen das sich die Lebewesen zu dem entwickelt haben was sie sind.

Für deine Theorie gibt es keinen einzigen Beweis.




KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich kann es dier nicht beweisen ,aber es ist halt Existent.



Super. 



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wo kommen den die kräfte her,die das ganze Universum zusammenhält?



Wo kommt das Wesen her das du Gott nennst?



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wo kommen die naturgesetze her?
> 
> In allem ist Symetrie und Ordnung ,die von selber per zufall entstanden ist ?



In der Tat durch eine gewaltige Verkettung an Zufällen.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ohne einen Schöpfer währe dein Leben Sinnlos!!



Also ich finde mein Leben nicht sinnlos.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Arterhaltung ist kein Sinn.



Doch, Sicherung des Überlens der eigenen Spezies.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Glauben läst sich nicht beweisen.



Stimmt, aber die Existenz der Sache an die geglaubt wird.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Für interresierte:

http://www.werner-gitt.de/down_deu/A_MItternachtsruf.pdf


----------



## Squatrat (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Für interresierte:
> 
> http://www.werner-gitt.de/down_deu/A_MItternachtsruf.pdf


 
Der Mann sagt aus, das sich die Schöpfung an sechs Tagen nicht wiederlegen lassen könnte, damit hat er bei mir seine Glaubwürdigkeit eingebüßt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Für interresierte:
> 
> http://www.werner-gitt.de/down_deu/A_MItternachtsruf.pdf


 
Ich geb zu, dass ich zu faul bin, das zu lesen!
Kannst du seine Hauptargumente zusammenfassen?


----------



## zøtac (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Die *insert randoom Übernatürliches Wesen* (ist ja nicht in allen Religionen gleich) Erschuf die Welt Theorie lässt sich nicht wiederlegen aber auch nicht überprüfen. 
Die Evolutionstheorie lässt sich überprüfen und nicht wiederlegen, aber ist ja trotzdem alles falsche ne


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Der Man wahr informatik-professor an der Uni Braunschweig.


PS. bist ja weit gekommen mit dem Lesen^^.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also das die Evolutionstheorie jede Überprüfung stand gehalten hat, halte ich aber auch für eine Gerücht! Da gibts noch Haufen weiße Unstimmigkeiten. Zumal man noch nie ne anfangende Veränderung bei Tieren festgestellt hat. Oder @quanti willst du sagen das die Evolution plötzlich aufgehört hat?


 
Natürlich gibts Unstimmigkeiten, auch innerhalb der Forscher und sie ist ja auch eine Theorie, die sich neuen Erkenntnissen stellen muss, aber bisher passt da alles rein, was wir so finden.
Evolution hört doch nicht auf, sie geht immer weiter, nur gibts eben nicht das eine Ereignis.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wo kommen den die kräfte her,die das ganze Universum zusammenhält?



Das sind die vier Grundkräfte. Die Starke Wechselwirkung, die schwache Wechselwirkung, die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung und die Gravitation, damit kannst du alles erklären.
Übrigens besteht ein Atomkern (und der macht 99,9999% der Atommasse aus) nur zu 5% aus tatsächlicher Masse der Quarks, der Rest ist Bindungsenergie (und tatsächlich brauchen wir auch nur das Down und das Up Quark um die Materie im Atomkern zu erklären, die 4 anderen Quarksorten sind nur deswegen da, weil die Quantentheorie sie braucht um sich zu erklären).

So gesehen, besteht eigentlich alles nur aus Vakuum (Der Atomkern ist verschwindend klein im Vergleich zum Atom) und Bindungsenergie.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wo kommen die naturgesetze her?



Sie kommen von niemanden her. Naturgesetze entstehen, wenn die Raumzeit entsteht.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> In allem ist Symetrie und Ordnung ,die von selber per zufall entstanden ist ?



Wo ist denn überall Ordnung?
Wenn ich eine Sandstrand sehe, sehe ich viel Sand, aber keine Ordnung.
Wenn ich die Hintergrundstrahlung des Alls betrachte, sehe ich viel Strahlung aber keine Ordnung.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ohne einen Schöpfer währe dein Leben Sinnlos!!



Mein Leben ist nicht sinnlos, ich will meine Gene verbreiten, das ist der Sinn allen Lebens.
Du könntest fragen: *Was ist das Ziel der Vielfalt des Lebens auf der Erde?*
Und ich würde sagen: *Alleine die Vielfalt an sich das Ziel des Lebens.*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Arterhaltung ist kein Sinn.



Es ist der einzige Sinn, die Arterhaltung ist die stärkste Kraft für ein Lebewesen, dafür opfert er sein Leben.
die Arterhaltung ist das, was die Lebewesen antreiben, sie ist die Grundkraft der Evolution.
Stell dir vor, Sex würde keinen Spaß bringen, dann wäre die Menschheit schon ausgestorben.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Glauben läst sich nicht beweisen.



Genauso kannst du sagen, dass es eine rosa Kuh gibt, denn niemand könnte die das Gegenteil beweisen.
Aber ein Beweis für die Existenz einer rosa Kuh ist es jedoch auch nicht, wenn man sagt, dass es eine rosa Kuh gibt.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Für interresierte:
> 
> http://www.werner-gitt.de/down_deu/A_MItternachtsruf.pdf


 
Wieso sollte die Erde in 6 Tagen erschaffen worden sein, wie soll das gehen und was ist mit der Sonne, war die in 4 Tagen fertig? 
Alleine schon der Spruch, dass er keine Streit mit Anhängern der Evolutionstheorie will, denn auch mit den besten Argumenten kann er sie nicht überzeugen. 
Ich schmeiß mich weg...


----------



## Squatrat (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Der Man wahr informatik-professor an der Uni Braunschweig.



Na und?

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das er keine Fakten aufzählen kann die für seine Thesen sprechen.


----------



## zøtac (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Der Man wahr informatik-professor an der Uni Braunschweig.


Informatik Professor, da könnte genau so gut ich Interviewt werden. Hätt er irgendwas studiert was zum Thema passt, ok, aber so, wayne 

Btw, im All schwebt ein Rosa Einhorn durch die Gegend! Ich kanns zwar nicht beweisen aber ihr könnts nicht wiederlegen! (sry der musste jetzt sein )


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

ok
gute Nacht


----------



## axel25 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

@KillerPfote: Der Mann erzählt Humbug, denn wenn die Naturgesetzte erst nach dem Schöpfungsakt eingetreten sind, wäre in diesem Moment die Erde bereits weider auseinander gefallen etc.!

Und die Veränderung der Arten sind auf äußere Einflüsse, zum Beispiel UV-Licht zurückzuführen, auch so ein Schulexpreriment.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit so einem hab ich mal gesprochen, da kannst du eher Weltfrieden schaffen als ihm nahe zu bringen, dass "ID" auch keine Theorie ist, die Evolution aber immerhin eine Theorie liefert.



Solange er seinen glauben als Privatsache behandelt, kann ich damit leben. Das soll jeder für sich entscheiden. Problematisch wirds, wenn man anderen ihre Entscheidung abnehmen will.



> Nein, ich hatte einige.
> Ich hätte z.B. in der Nacht aufstehen können, als der Kostenfaktor kurz gebrüllt hat, aber das Brüllen war schnell zu Ende und ich bin liegen geblieben.



Auch da gab es nur eine optimale Entscheidung aus deiner Situation heraus 
Worauf ich hinaus will: Es ist für uns vollkommen zu erkennen, warum wir uns für eine bestimmte Option entscheiden. Das kann freier Wille und persönlich Willkür sein, es kann aber genausogut auch vorhersebar sein. Eine Vorhersage auf dem Niveau von Teilchenphysik und Biochemie würde auf Zuständen aufbauen, die wir selbst erst im Rahmen des Entscheidungsprozesses bewußt wahrnehmen, die (für einen allwissenden Beobachter) aber schon lange vorherberrechenbar waren und aus denen wir nach ebenfalls vorhersehbaren Kriterien "unsere" Wahl ermitteln.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eher eine philosophische Sache als tatsächlich wissenschaftlich belegbar, was ein Bewusstsein ist.



Wenn die Philosphie (oder irgendwer anders) mal klar definieren würde, was ein "Bävußdsain"  denn eigentlich sein soll, dann sollte -zumindest theoretisch- auch eine naturwissenschaftliche Herangehensweise möglich sein.



> Immerhin ist der Mensch das einzige Lebewesen (von dem wir es genau wissen), das weiß, dass das Leben endlich ist.



Diesen Satz kannst du für so ziemlich alle psychologischen Elemente nehmen und der Grund liegt ganz einfach darin, dass wir zu blöd sind, anderen Tieren eine komplexe Frage zu stellen.



> Wenn ich den Hund von meinem Nachbarn angucke, dann sehe ich darin jedenfalls kein Bewusstsein.



Dürfte ihm umgekehrt genauso gehen.




axel25 schrieb:


> Ein Bewusstsein hat demnach jedes Tier, das weiß, dass es ist und irgendwann nicht mehr sein wird, richtig?



Definitiv: S.o. - solange es nicht in menschlicher Sprache zu philosophieren beginnt, wirds schwer, das zu sagen. Hypothetisch: Alle Primaten, einige weitere Affen, eine Reihe von Vögeln und Meeressäuger sollte man sich auf alle Fälle angucken. Sonstige soziallebende Tiere (Ratten, Elefanten,...) wären auch einen Versuch wert - schlichtweg, weil bei denen grundsätzliche Kommunitkationsmöglichkeiten gegeben sind. Es kann aber genauso gut sein, dass einem Krokodil die gleichen Gedanken durch den Kopf gehen, wärend es auf das nächste unvorsichtige Gnu wartet. Nur wirst du Probleme haben, das Kroko dazu zu animieren, seine Philosophie diesem nervigen, zweibeinigen Appetithappen zu verdeutlichen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Lebewese hat dann ein Bewusstsein, wenn es sich Gedanken um sich und um seine Umwelt macht, ich kenne keine Ratte, die das macht, wenn Ratten können, vermehren sie sich, bis sie verhungern, weil alle Nahrungsmittel aufgebraucht sind.



Da kenn ich noch ne Art, die nicht mit Ressourcen haushalten kann. Nennt sich _Homo sapiens_.



> Zum Beispiel ist dem Menschen bewusst, dass wenn er einem anderen den Hals umdreht, dass dieser dann sterben wird, einem Tier ist das nicht bewusst, daher kann ein Tier auch nicht aus Lust am Töten töten, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.



Was macht dich so sicher daran, dass das einem Tier nicht bewusst ist und wie erklärst du dir die Morde durch z.B. Delphine sonst, wenn nicht durch Spaß am Quälen/Töten?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Romane... pffff...
> Spiegelbild reicht ja nicht, du kannst ein Tier darauf trainieren, dass es ein Spiegelbild von sich selbst sieht. Anders rum ist einem Baby nicht bewusst, dass es sich selbst sieht, das lernt es erst, daher ist "Bewusstsein" erlernbar und genau da musst du ansetzen, naturwissenschaftliches Bewusstsein und philosophisches Bewusstsein.



Die Frage ist hierbei aber schon: Wird "Bewusstsein" erlernt - oder wird die optische Wahrnehmung trainiert? Ein Blinder Mensch wird sich nie im Spiegel erkennen, hat aber definitiv ein Bewusstsein. Es gibt jede Menge Tiere, die sich primär nicht optisch orientieren - wie willst du bei denen unterscheiden, ob sie ihr Spiegelbild nicht als Bild ihrer selbst erkennen, oder ob sie es überhaupt nicht richtig sehen?



> Für den Spiegel gibts einen einfachen Trick. Klebe deinem Baby einen Punkt auf die Stirn und setze es vor dem Spiegel. Wenn es versucht den Punkt im Spiegel abzumachen, dann erkennt es sich nicht, macht es das an sich selbst, dann ist sich das Baby dessen bewusst, dass es sich selbst sieht.
> (Bei Tieren klappt das übrigens nicht, niemals, keine Chance, Tiere begreifen das nicht, oder du trainierst sie dahin, aber das geht derzeit nur bei Primatenarten und dauert lange, bzw. wenn sie unter Stress geraten, dann "vergessen" sie das wieder)



Das Verfahren wurde bei Primaten ohne Training erfolgreich angewendet und bei Delphinen in abgewandelter Form ebenfalls (geändertes Verhalten mit Bezug zum Fleck - "abmachen" ist natürlich schon wieder ein Kriterium, dass viele Lebewesen aus anatomischen Gründen nie erfüllen können, egal wie ausgeprägt ihr Bewusstsein ist).
Iirc gilt gleiches auch für (einige) Papageien und Rabenvögel.



> Eine Katze ist auch neugierig, aber ich hab bisher noch keine Katze mit Knüppel, Regenschirm oder Nähnadel gesehen.



Ich hab auch noch keine Katze mit Händen gesehen. Aber es soll Katzen geben, die ihrem Mitbewohner, der offensichtlich vollkommen unfähig zur Jagd ist, regelmäßig ein paar Mäuse oder Vögel vorbeibringen oder sogar Jagdtechniken hochdemonstrativ und überzogen auf der Terrasse demonstrieren, in der Hoffnung, dass er so nicht verhungert.
Meist weiß insbesondere die Frau des Mitbewohners diese Gesten nicht sehr zu schätzen 



> Deine Ratte ist auch ein Haustier, also trainiert, domestiziert, mit wild lebenden Ratten geht sowas sicher nicht.



Das einzige, was man an so einer Aussage mit Sicherheit sagen könnte, wäre wohl, dass sie nicht belegbar ist, weil man wild lebende Ratten so schlecht rund um die Uhr überwachen kann.




KillerPfote schrieb:


> Die Evolution ist eine *Theorie* und alle tuen so als sei sie eine unumstößliche Tatsache.


 
Viele tun nur so, als wäre es eine sehr gut mit indizien untermauerte Theorie, die wesentlich besser als alle naturwisschenschaftlichen Alternativen dazu geeignet ist, die Entwicklung des Lebens zu erklären.




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö, 1x1=1 ist keine Theorie sondern ne Tatsache und davon gibt es viele.



Nö, das ist ein Axiom. (und afaik nicht mal ein alternativloses  )




dr_breen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir öfter die Ohren putzen. Ich dachte hier soll eine wissenschaftliche Diskussion geführt werden und keine Glaubensdebatte.



Es gibt nicht nur Naturwissenschaften, auch Theologie kann man wissenschaftlich betreiben. Entsprechenden Anspruch kann ich hier aber in der Tat nur eingeschränkt erkennen.

Außerdem ist keine Diskussion über Weltbilder vollständig, solange keine Pizza Hawaii erwähnt wird.
[/done]




Squatrat schrieb:


> Der Mann sagt aus, das sich die Schöpfung an sechs Tagen nicht wiederlegen lassen könnte, damit hat er bei mir seine Glaubwürdigkeit eingebüßt


 
Wobei er mit dem Satz und dem folgenden durchaus noch recht hat. Der Schöpfungsmythos lässt sich naturwissenschaftlich nicht falsifizieren, da er die Ungültigkeit naturwissenschaftlicher Prinzipien ausdrücklich beinhaltet und mit seiner eigenen Logik erklärt. Das ist letztlich das gleiche, wie beim Gottesbeweis: Die Fragestellung entzieht sich schlichtweg dem Spektrum der Naturwissenschaft.
Im Übernächsten Satz beginnen dann aber tatsächlich die Fehler. Wieder ein Kreationist, der in der Öffentlichkeit wettert, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, was die Evolutionstheorie eigentlich beinhaltet...

Übrigens ist es vollkommen unerheblich, dass die Naturwissenschaften den 6-tägigen Schöpunfsmythos nicht wiederlegen können. Praktischerweise folgt ein für Christen schwer anfechtbarer Wiederspruch ja bereits zwei Ferse weiter hinten in der Genesis  . Da das Christentum auch nach eigenem Verständniss (wie quasi alle Religionen) nur eine einzige Legitimationsquelle für seine Mythen kennt ("Text von Gott"), lässt sich die aus diesen Fehlern zweifelsfrei ableitbare Unglaubwürdigkeit auch nicht weiter einschränken, sondern betrifft automatisch das ganze Werk, dass diese Legitimation teilt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange er seinen glauben als Privatsache behandelt, kann ich damit leben. Das soll jeder für sich entscheiden. Problematisch wirds, wenn man anderen ihre Entscheidung abnehmen will.



Das tun sie ja eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem.
Ich bin ja dort auf die High School gegangen und da gab es Überlegungen, den Kreationismus als Lehrstoff in den Schulen aufzunehmen.
Glücklicherweise ist es am Protest der meisten Schüler, der Wissenschaft und der meisten Eltern gescheitert (jep, Amis demonstrieren sogar manchmal).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch da gab es nur eine optimale Entscheidung aus deiner Situation heraus
> Worauf ich hinaus will: Es ist für uns vollkommen zu erkennen, warum wir uns für eine bestimmte Option entscheiden. Das kann freier Wille und persönlich Willkür sein, es kann aber genausogut auch vorhersebar sein. Eine Vorhersage auf dem Niveau von Teilchenphysik und Biochemie würde auf Zuständen aufbauen, die wir selbst erst im Rahmen des Entscheidungsprozesses bewußt wahrnehmen, die (für einen allwissenden Beobachter) aber schon lange vorherberrechenbar waren und aus denen wir nach ebenfalls vorhersehbaren Kriterien "unsere" Wahl ermitteln.



Also, für mich persönlich ist das aber schon freier Wille, zumindest in dem Maße, dass ich oder meine Frau entscheiden müssen, wer sich um die brüllende, Ressourcen verschwendene Kohlenstoffeinheit kümmert. 
Aber für einen Außenstehenden wäre es doch sehr schwer, alleine einen Tag in meinem Leben vorherzusagen (exakt versteht sich), obwohl mein Tagesablauf relativ gesichert ist. 
Und wenn du dann vorhersagen willst, wie sich Elementarteilchen verhalten, hörts dann ganz auf. Aus wie vielen Atomen besteht ein durchschnittlicher Mensch?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Philosophie (oder irgendwer anders) mal klar definieren würde, was ein "Bävußdsain"  denn eigentlich sein soll, dann sollte -zumindest theoretisch- auch eine naturwissenschaftliche Herangehensweise möglich sein.



Ich hab mich mal mit einem Philosophen über diverse Dinge unterhalten und eigentlich reden die noch schwammiger als Politiker.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diesen Satz kannst du für so ziemlich alle psychologischen Elemente nehmen und der Grund liegt ganz einfach darin, dass wir zu blöd sind, anderen Tieren eine komplexe Frage zu stellen.



Das Problem ist halt, dass wir unser Verhalten und Gesten immer auf andere übertragen wollen, wieso sonst sind alle Tiere in Disney Filmen so vermenschlicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dürfte ihm umgekehrt genauso gehen.



Ich bezweifel, dass dem Hund da ein Gedankenblitz trifft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da kenn ich noch ne Art, die nicht mit Ressourcen haushalten kann. Nennt sich _Homo sapiens_.



Kannst du so nicht sagen, wenige Einheiten des Homo Sapiens sind sehr klug, sie passen sich an, sie entwickeln Vorgehensweisen, die sehr komplex sind.
Das Dilemma ist immer die Masse. Eine Masse an Menschen ist sehr blöd, leicht zu berechnen und machen garantiert das Falsche.

Aber eben eine Ratte wird futtern, 20 Ratten werden futtern, ebenso wie 20.000 Ratten, bis das Futter alle ist und das ist eben der Unterschied.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich 200 Ratten versammeln und schauen, wie lange das Futter noch reicht.
(das müsste man mal erforschen)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was macht dich so sicher daran, dass das einem Tier nicht bewusst ist und wie erklärst du dir die Morde durch z.B. Delphine sonst, wenn nicht durch Spaß am Quälen/Töten?



Hmm, wieso töten ein Löwe die Jungen in einem Rudel, wenn es das übernimmt?
Wieso töten Affen andere Affen?
Es geht in der Regel immer um Arterhaltung, die Weitergabe der Gene, das ist bei den Delfinen nicht anders, beim Menschen aber schon. Oder kennst du ein Tier, das gierig und boshaft ist?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist hierbei aber schon: Wird "Bewusstsein" erlernt - oder wird die optische Wahrnehmung trainiert? Ein Blinder Mensch wird sich nie im Spiegel erkennen, hat aber definitiv ein Bewusstsein. Es gibt jede Menge Tiere, die sich primär nicht optisch orientieren - wie willst du bei denen unterscheiden, ob sie ihr Spiegelbild nicht als Bild ihrer selbst erkennen, oder ob sie es überhaupt nicht richtig sehen?



Natürlich kann Bewusstsein erlernt werden, und logischer Weise hat auch ein Blinder ein Bewusstsein, dass du bei ihm den Spiegeltrick nicht anwenden kannst, ist klar, aber das machst du auch mit Babys und nicht mit blinden und wenn das Baby blind sein sollte, wüsste man es vorher schon.
Ich hab bei meinem einige Tests gemacht, auch den Hörtest, ob es erkennt, wo Geräusche herkommen und das klappt sehr gut, das konnte sie schon mit 6 Monaten auseinander halten.
Ebenso hab ich den Glasplattentrick gemacht. Also eine Glasplatte auf zwei Tische gelegt, die einen meter voneinander weg standen. Das das Baby auf den einen Tisch gesetzt und vom anderen gewunken. Das Baby ist erst los gekrabbelt, ist dann aber sitzen geblieben, als sie den Abgrund erkannt hat. Solche Sachen werden nicht erlernt, das ist Instinkt, denn das Lernen an sich kommt erst später, aber solche Dinge sind überlebenswichtig. Ebenso wie für ein Reh, das sofort nach der Geburt laufen kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch keine Katze mit Händen gesehen. Aber es soll Katzen geben, die ihrem Mitbewohner, der offensichtlich vollkommen unfähig zur Jagd ist, regelmäßig ein paar Mäuse oder Vögel vorbeibringen oder sogar Jagdtechniken hochdemonstrativ und überzogen auf der Terrasse demonstrieren, in der Hoffnung, dass er so nicht verhungert.
> Meist weiß insbesondere die Frau des Mitbewohners diese Gesten nicht sehr zu schätzen



Das Problem ist eben Tiere, die in Gefangenschaft leben, die müssen sich dem Menschen anpassen, was sollen sie auch sonst machen.
Denk an das Zauberduo Sigfried und Roy, Roy ist durch einen seiner Tiger schwer verletzt worden, aber nicht, weil das Tier bösartig ist, sondern einfach weil es seinem Instinkt gefolgt ist. Roy erlitt einen Schlaganfall und fiel hin. Das Tier erkannte, dass Roy in Gefahr war und wollte ihn wegziehen. Was bei einem Jungtier wunderbar klappt, klappt halt nicht beim Menschen und daher ist er verletzt worden, aber dem Tier kannst du eben keine Schuld geben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was man an so einer Aussage mit Sicherheit sagen könnte, wäre wohl, dass sie nicht belegbar ist, weil man wild lebende Ratten so schlecht rund um die Uhr überwachen kann.



Aber genau das müsste man machen um eben den Einfluss des Menschen ausschließen zu können, sonst ist die Forschung daran einfach nicht aussagekräftig genug.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das tun sie ja eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem.
> Ich bin ja dort auf die High School gegangen und da gab es Überlegungen, den Kreationismus als Lehrstoff in den Schulen aufzunehmen.
> Glücklicherweise ist es am Protest der meisten Schüler, der Wissenschaft und der meisten Eltern gescheitert (jep, Amis demonstrieren sogar manchmal).



Intelligent Desing und insbesondere die amerikansiche Bewegung, die dranhängt, sind für mich auch ein rotes Tuch.



> Und wenn du dann vorhersagen willst, wie sich Elementarteilchen verhalten, hörts dann ganz auf. Aus wie vielen Atomen besteht ein durchschnittlicher Mensch?



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass eine Vorhersage mir praktisch möglich ist. Es geht einzig und allein, ob alles im Universum sich nach festen, naturwissenschaftlichen Theorien verhält (die per Definition eine Vorhersage über dieses Verhalten zulassen, auch wenn sie dafür ggf. Kenntnisse brauchen, die sich nur theoretisch erreichen lassen), oder ob es im Universum willkürliche, zufällige oder gottgesteuerte Kompoenten gibt, die sich diesen Regeln entziehen.
Wie gesagt: Als Agnostiker lege ich mich diesbezüglich nicht fest, aber ich akzeptiere das subjektive Empfinden eines elektrochemischen Prozesses nach viel zu frühem Wecken nicht als Wiederlegung des Determinismus.



> Ich hab mich mal mit einem Philosophen über diverse Dinge unterhalten und eigentlich reden die noch schwammiger als Politiker.



S.o.: Praktisch gehts eben nicht. Aber die Ursache liegt weder an der Naturwissenschaft noch am Universum, sondern an der mangelhaft gestellten Aufgabe 



> Ich bezweifel, dass dem Hund da ein Gedankenblitz trifft.



Aber kannst du für deine Zweifel härtere Beweise anführen, als z.B. ein Kreationist für seine Zweifel an der Urknalltheorie?



> Kannst du so nicht sagen, wenige Einheiten des Homo Sapiens sind sehr klug, sie passen sich an, sie entwickeln Vorgehensweisen, die sehr komplex sind.
> Das Dilemma ist immer die Masse. Eine Masse an Menschen ist sehr blöd, leicht zu berechnen und machen garantiert das Falsche.



Du hast selbst eine Aussage über eine Masse an Ratten gemacht. 



> Aber eben eine Ratte wird futtern ... bis das Futter alle ist



Und was wäre deiner Meinung nach die sinnvollere Handlung, die ein Mensch in gleicher Situation vollbringen würde?
Länger essen, als bis zum Ende des Futters: geht nicht
Pausen einlegen, wenn man gesättigt ist: Macht die Ratte sogar unter normalen Umständen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Menschen
Pausen einlegen, bevor man gesättigt ist, d.h. strenge Rationierung: Macht aus Sicht eines Menschen Sinn (sind viele Menschen aber auch einzlen nicht unbedingt zu in der Lage), setzt aber, wie alle Arten der Vorratshaltung, etwas vorraus:
Kontrolle über den Vorrat. Wenn man dich in ein Labor steckt und willkürlich mal mit Sahnetorten zuwirft und dann wieder zwei Wochen Hungern lässt, dir einen vollgedeckten Tisch hinstellt aber nach punkt 60 Minuten alle Reste wieder entfernt,... dann würdest du genauso wenig auf die Idee kommen, ein Nahrungsangebot zu rationieren, wie eine Laborratte.
Und das Beispiel lässt sich auch auf die freie Wildbahn übertragen: Der Mensch ist in viele Situationen absoluter Herrscher seiner Umgebung. Er kann hat die Möglichkeit, sichere Lager anzulegen. Eine Ratte dagegen hat keinen abschließbaren Vorratsschrank. Sie kann, mangels Rucksack, auch nur sehr begrenzte Mengen herumtragen - und es gibt viel in ihrer Umgebung, dass sie zum Aufsuchen eines anderes Ortes zwingen kann. Die beste Möglichkeit für sie, "Futter" für schlechte Zeiten aufzubewahren ist eine Speckschicht. Vergleichbare Situation für einen Menschen zu deinem Szenario, wenn man es auf eine wilde Ratte bezieht:
Nackt. In trockener Savanne (keine nutzbare Nahrung in der Umgebung. Boden so hart, dass man nichts vergraben kann). Spuren von ca. 3-4mal schwereren Katzenartigen überall in der Gegend. Einzige Nahrung: Ein großer Haufen Smarie Minis (lecker, nahrhaft, haltbar - aber ohne Behältniss kaum zu tragen) - genug für 1-2 Wochen, aber ggf. musst du 1-2 Monat davon leben. Was machst du:
a) Soviel essen, wie du verdauen kannst?
b) nur kleine Häppchen essen und hoffen, dass dich kein Löwenrudel von deinem Haufen vertreibt?



> Hmm, wieso töten ein Löwe die Jungen in einem Rudel, wenn es das übernimmt?



Optimierung des eigenen Fortpflanzungerfolges. Solange die Löwinnen Junge haben, kommt er nicht zum Zuge. Die vorhandenen Jungen sind aber definitiv nicht die seinigen.
Evolution in Aktion 



> Wieso töten Affen andere Affen?



Bevorzugt Revierkämpfe. Bei Primaten wurde aber auch schon systematische Kriegsführung und Genozid beobachtet. Verhaltensweisen, die imho schwer zu erklären sind, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sie sich nicht dem Konzept "Tod" bewußt sind.



> Es geht in der Regel immer um Arterhaltung, die Weitergabe der Gene, das ist bei den Delfinen nicht anders,  beim Menschen aber schon. Oder kennst du ein Tier, das gierig und boshaft ist?



Ist es nicht? In wie weit trägt denn das Töten von Kleinwalen, die andere Nahrungsreourcen nutzen, zur Arterhaltung der mordenden Delfine bei? Oder wie verbreitet ein großer Tümmler seine Gene, wenn er einen Fleckendelfin vergewaltigt?

Ob das nun "gierig und boshaft" ist, kann man nur subjektiv als Mensch bewerten - denn es sind von Menschen geprägte Ausdrücke. Ich würde klar sagen: Defintiv boshaft. Für "Gier" sollten sich Beispiele bei Primaten finden. Wer Konzepte wie "Neid", "Betrug", "Raub" und "Prositution" kennt, der kennt vermutlich auch die Gier nach Besitz.



> Denk an das Zauberduo Sigfried und Roy, Roy ist durch einen seiner Tiger schwer verletzt worden, aber nicht, weil das Tier bösartig ist, sondern einfach weil es seinem Instinkt gefolgt ist. Roy erlitt einen Schlaganfall und fiel hin. Das Tier erkannte, dass Roy in Gefahr war und wollte ihn wegziehen. Was bei einem Jungtier wunderbar klappt, klappt halt nicht beim Menschen und daher ist er verletzt worden, aber dem Tier kannst du eben keine Schuld geben.



Und genau das würde ich (ohne weiter mit der Story vertraut zu sein - eine Verwechslung mit Jagdinstinkten liegt nahe, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du sie berechtigt ausschließt) als ein klares Anzeichen von Bewußtsein deuten. Ein Tiger dürfte nicht von Geburt an über einen Instinkt verfügen, der "umkippenden Menschen" mit "hilfsbedürftigem Menschen" verknüpft und erst recht keinen, der den nächsten Schluss zu "Hilfeleistung" zieht. Dieses Verhalten setzte vorraus, dass er das Verhaltensmuster von Roy erlernt und analysiert hat (und auch die Unterschiede zwischen diesem und dem eines Tigers kennt), dass ungewöhnliches Verhalten, dass von diesem Muster abweicht, als solche erkannt wird und in die Kategorie negativ/positiv eingeordnet werden kann und dass der Tiger sich darüber im klaren war, dass Roy jemand ist, denn es zu beschützen galt. Die ersten Schritte mag man mit dem Adaptionsvermögen eines Raubtieres an unterschiedliche Beute erklären können, aber letzteres setzt eine erhebliche Abweichung von natürlichen Instinkten (Tiger sind Einzelgänger) vorraus, einschließlich dem Konzept "Freund", das ohne "Ich" und eine Vielzahl an "Du"s überhaupt nicht denkbar ist. Dieser Tiger zeigte damit Zeichen, die eindeutig gegen Instinktgesteuertes Verhalten und nicht nur für ein Bewußtsein sprechen, sondern sogar die Fähigkeit andeuten, sich in die Situation anderer hineinzuversetzen. Das einzige instinkt-nahe Verhalten war die Art des Griffes. Da muss man aber ganz ehrlich sagen: Der Tiger hatte vermutlich noch nie gesehen, was passiert, wenn man einen Menschen zärtlich im Nackenbereich beißen und anheben möchte. Nicht auszuschließen, dass er mit mehr Vorwissen auch an dieser Stelle nicht "natürlich" gehandelt, sondern eine weitere bewußte Entscheidung getroffen hätte. Würden Menschen umgekehrt ein Tiger-Baby anheben wollen, würden sie es ohne Vorwissen vermutlich auch um den Bauch packen und bei der folgenden Kratzattacke fallen lassen, dabei ist jedem Tiger sofort klar, dass die nicht ohne Grund so eine praktische Griffmulde im Nacken haben 



> Aber genau das müsste man machen um eben den Einfluss des Menschen ausschließen zu können, sonst ist die Forschung daran einfach nicht aussagekräftig genug.


 
Wenn du die Forschung als eingeschränkt aussagekräftig betrachtest (zu Recht), wie kommst du dann zu der sicheren Aussage, dass Tiere kein Bewußstein hätten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber kannst du für deine Zweifel härtere Beweise anführen, als z.B. ein Kreationist für seine Zweifel an der Urknalltheorie?



Kann man nicht. Alle Tests, die sich mit Intelligenz und Bewusstsein beschäftigen, sind von Menschen erdacht, für Menschen. Jedoch kann ich mir den Neocortex angucken und der ist beim Hund nun mal deutlich kleiner als beim Menschen und daher kann ich ihm bewussten Lernen zwar unterstellen, aber nicht ein Bewusstes Denken, das über sein Umfeld hinausgeht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast selbst eine Aussage über eine Masse an Ratten gemacht.



Ja, aber auch ein paar Ratten würden nie auf die Idee kommen zu gucken, wie lange das Essen noch reicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was wäre deiner Meinung nach die sinnvollere Handlung, die ein Mensch in gleicher Situation vollbringen würde?



Sinnvoll ist es erst mal die Anzahl der Nahrungsaufnehmer zu reduzieren (klingt hart, wäre aber logisch).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Länger essen, als bis zum Ende des Futters: geht nicht
> Pausen einlegen, wenn man gesättigt ist: Macht die Ratte sogar unter normalen Umständen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Menschen
> Pausen einlegen, bevor man gesättigt ist, d.h. strenge Rationierung: Macht aus Sicht eines Menschen Sinn (sind viele Menschen aber auch einzlen nicht unbedingt zu in der Lage), setzt aber, wie alle Arten der Vorratshaltung, etwas vorraus:
> Kontrolle über den Vorrat. Wenn man dich in ein Labor steckt und willkürlich mal mit Sahnetorten zuwirft und dann wieder zwei Wochen Hungern lässt, dir einen vollgedeckten Tisch hinstellt aber nach punkt 60 Minuten alle Reste wieder entfernt,... dann würdest du genauso wenig auf die Idee kommen, ein Nahrungsangebot zu rationieren, wie eine Laborratte.



Doch, denn du hast ja ein Muster, ein Muster kann man reproduzieren, man kann sich darauf einstellen, wenn man intelligent genug ist und das sehe ich eben bei einer Ratte nicht, beim Menschen schon.
Der Mensch muss lernen sich umstellen zu können, wie sonst will er z.B. mal zum Mars fliegen?
Und ein Tier könnte das nie (abgesehen davon, dass eine Ratte nie auf die Idee kommen würde zum Mars zu fliegen, weils da nichts zum Fortpflanzen gibt gar oder Nahrung ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das Beispiel lässt sich auch auf die freie Wildbahn übertragen: Der Mensch ist in viele Situationen absoluter Herrscher seiner Umgebung. Er kann hat die Möglichkeit, sichere Lager anzulegen. Eine Ratte dagegen hat keinen abschließbaren Vorratsschrank. Sie kann, mangels Rucksack, auch nur sehr begrenzte Mengen herumtragen - und es gibt viel in ihrer Umgebung, dass sie zum Aufsuchen eines anderes Ortes zwingen kann. Die beste Möglichkeit für sie, "Futter" für schlechte Zeiten aufzubewahren ist eine Speckschicht. Vergleichbare Situation für einen Menschen zu deinem Szenario, wenn man es auf eine wilde Ratte bezieht:
> Nackt. In trockener Savanne (keine nutzbare Nahrung in der Umgebung. Boden so hart, dass man nichts vergraben kann). Spuren von ca. 3-4mal schwereren Katzenartigen überall in der Gegend. Einzige Nahrung: Ein großer Haufen Smarie Minis (lecker, nahrhaft, haltbar - aber ohne Behältniss kaum zu tragen) - genug für 1-2 Wochen, aber ggf. musst du 1-2 Monat davon leben. Was machst du:
> a) Soviel essen, wie du verdauen kannst?
> b) nur kleine Häppchen essen und hoffen, dass dich kein Löwenrudel von deinem Haufen vertreibt?



Nur weil der Mensch den Kühlschrank erfunden hat, kannst du ihm nicht ankreiden, dass er ihn auch zur Nahrungsmittelaufbewahrung nutzt.
Eine Ratte hat in der Tat keinen Kühlschrank, aber sie kann dann einfach einen anderen Ort aufsuchen, an dem es wieder Nahrung gibt.
Doch was macht eine Ratte, wenn du ihr im Labor immer nur alle 10 Tage Nahrung gibst, aber dann auch viel. Teilt sie es sich ein oder futtert sie so viel wie möglich auf?

Ein Gepard futtert so viel wie möglich auf, wenn er ein Beutetier erwischt hat, das muss er auch, denn er kann nicht, wie ein Leopard, etwas auf Bäume tragen und es dort lagern.
Bienen können aber sehr gut Nahrung zusammentragen und aufbewahren (ganz ohne Kühlschrank).
Menschen sind sich nun mal bewusst, dass auch das Nahrungsangebot endlich ist und das ist bei Tieren nicht der Fall. Ein Vogel bekommt seine Eier und brütet sie aus. Hat er aber nicht genug Essen für alle Nachkommen, dann fängt er nicht an zu rationieren, das schwächste Junge wird einfach von den Geschwistern aus dem Nest geworfen und der Mangel an Nahrung ist gelöst.
Das ist beim Löwen ja nicht anders, der futtert auch, was maximal möglich ist und pennt dann die nächsten 20 Stunden (weil Verdauung anstrengend ist).
Aber ein Löwe wechselt das Gebiet, wenn das Angebot nicht mehr reicht, kann er es nicht wechseln, sinkt die Anzahl der Löwen, weil sie eben nicht die Nahrungsmittel rationieren, bis das Angebot wieder zunimmt (wie z.B. bei Trockenzeit und Regenzeit).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Optimierung des eigenen Fortpflanzungerfolges. Solange die Löwinnen Junge haben, kommt er nicht zum Zuge. Die vorhandenen Jungen sind aber definitiv nicht die seinigen.
> Evolution in Aktion



Jep, wie auch bei den Vögeljungen, das ist Evolution, der Stärkere gibt seine Gene weiter, der schwächere nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bevorzugt Revierkämpfe. Bei Primaten wurde aber auch schon systematische Kriegsführung und Genozid beobachtet. Verhaltensweisen, die imho schwer zu erklären sind, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sie sich nicht dem Konzept "Tod" bewußt sind.



Würde ich nicht sagen, es geht um Macht, Macht besitzen und ausüben ist nicht nur beim Menschen sehr beliebt. Auch Tiere wollen Macht haben, aber eben zum Zweck der Fortpflanzung, denn darum geht es in der Evolution immer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es nicht? In wie weit trägt denn das Töten von Kleinwalen, die andere Nahrungsreourcen nutzen, zur Arterhaltung der mordenden Delfine bei? Oder wie verbreitet ein großer Tümmler seine Gene, wenn er einen Fleckendelfin vergewaltigt?



Vergewaltigung ist ein menschlicher Begriff, du kannst ihn nicht einfach so übertragen, denn niemand weiß genau, was abläuft, welchen Zweck das hat.
Eine männliche Stockente "vergewaltigt" auch ein entsprechendes Weibchen, es kommt nicht selten vor, dass das Weibchen dabei ertrinkt (daher gibts auch mehr Männchen als Weibchen). Eigentlich sehr unlogisch, dass das im Tierreich vorkommt, aber trotzdem reicht es um die Art zu erhalten und es ist eben einfach sich im Wasser fortzupflanzen und dabei getötete Weibchen in Kauf zu nehmen als das am Land zu machen und so mehr Räubern ausgesetzt zu sein.
Ein Löwe tötet einen Geparden auch, auch wenn der Gepard eigentlich andere Beutetiere bevorzugt als der Löwe und so gesehen kein direkter Konkurrent ist, aber beide sind in einem engen Gebiet zusammen. Das könnte auch bei den Walen anzutreffen sein und daher tötet der stärke Wal den schwächeren, halte ich in der Natur für einen völlig normalen Vorgang und der Mensch hat das auch immer so gemacht, bzw. tut es.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob das nun "gierig und boshaft" ist, kann man nur subjektiv als Mensch bewerten - denn es sind von Menschen geprägte Ausdrücke. Ich würde klar sagen: Defintiv boshaft. Für "Gier" sollten sich Beispiele bei Primaten finden. Wer Konzepte wie "Neid", "Betrug", "Raub" und "Prositution" kennt, der kennt vermutlich auch die Gier nach Besitz.



Tja, das sind eben menschliche Ausdrücke. 
Es gibt Pinguinweibchen auf Ross Island, die es mit anderen Männchen als ihrem Partner treiben, um Kieselsteine dafür zu bekommen.
Kann man das als Prostitution auslegen?
Klar kann man das, aber der Grund ist auch offensichtlich, das Angebot ist geringer als die Nachfrage. Kipp mal eine Schiffsladung Kieselsteine auf die Insel, dann hört das auf.
Doch beim Menschen ist das eben nicht der Fall, oder gehen zu einer Prostituierte nur Menschen, die keinen sozialen Kontakt zum anderen Geschlecht haben?
Mal ein Beispiel (auch wenn das schon sehr weit vom Threadtitel weg ist):
Gib einen Menschen einen Auftrag, den er erfüllen muss, dann bekommt er 100 Euro, muss aber davon 50 Euro einem anderen geben, den er nicht kennt, der auch nichts mit der Aufgabe zu tun hat, der also nichts für das Geld machen musste.
Was denkst du, wie viel Prozent der Leute, die man fragt, würden die Aufgabe ablehnen, weil sie den anderen kein Geld fürs nichts tun gönnen (und frag nicht nur FDP Anhänger, das würde das Ergebnis verfälschen )?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das würde ich (ohne weiter mit der Story vertraut zu sein - eine Verwechslung mit Jagdinstinkten liegt nahe, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du sie berechtigt ausschließt) als ein klares Anzeichen von Bewußtsein deuten. Ein Tiger dürfte nicht von Geburt an über einen Instinkt verfügen, der "umkippenden Menschen" mit "hilfsbedürftigem Menschen" verknüpft und erst recht keinen, der den nächsten Schluss zu "Hilfeleistung" zieht. Dieses Verhalten setzte vorraus, dass er das Verhaltensmuster von Roy erlernt und analysiert hat (und auch die Unterschiede zwischen diesem und dem eines Tigers kennt), dass ungewöhnliches Verhalten, dass von diesem Muster abweicht, als solche erkannt wird und in die Kategorie negativ/positiv eingeordnet werden kann und dass der Tiger sich darüber im klaren war, dass Roy jemand ist, denn es zu beschützen galt.



Das Tier hat sein Leben lang dort gelebt, natürlich hat es sich auf die Zauberer eingestellt, hat gelernt.
doch genau das, was es gemacht hat, war ja falsch. Hätte der Tiger ein Bewusstsein, dann wüsste er, dass Roy nicht in so einer Gefahr war, aus der man ihn herausziehen kann. Hier kam der Instinkt hoch, das Tier hat instinktiv reagiert und damit das Falsche gemacht, ein Mensch hätte eben sowas nicht gemacht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Forschung als eingeschränkt aussagekräftig betrachtest (zu Recht), wie kommst du dann zu der sicheren Aussage, dass Tiere kein Bewußstein hätten?



Weil ich die menschliche Definition als Maßstab nehme.
Haben Tiere Intelligenz?
Klar haben sie die, sonst könnten sie nichts lernen.
Sind sie sich bewusst, dass sie am Leben sind?
Logisch, sonst würden sie sich nicht fortpflanzen wollen.
Sind sich Tiere bewusst, dass sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht?
Nö, woher sollten sie das auch wissen.
Wieso machen sich Tiere dann keine Gedanken darüber, wieso sie existieren?
Weils egal ist, das ist nicht Teil der Evolution.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

_ich klammer die wenig themenbezogenen Aspekte mal aus_


Spoiler






quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jedoch kann ich mir den Neocortex angucken und der ist beim Hund nun mal deutlich kleiner als beim Menschen und daher kann ich ihm bewussten Lernen zwar unterstellen, aber nicht ein Bewusstes Denken, das über sein Umfeld hinausgeht.



Beim unterstrichenen Teil fehlt so etwas wie eine neurologische Definition von "bewusstem Denken".



> Ja, aber auch ein paar Ratten würden nie auf die Idee kommen zu gucken, wie lange das Essen noch reicht.



Einzeln - Masse - ein paar - ???
Ich gebe zu: Du gibts langsam ein gutes Beispiel für scheinbare Willkür ab. Aber nicht für eine konsistente Argumentation, bei der eine Diskussion Sinn machen würde.



> Sinnvoll ist es erst mal die Anzahl der Nahrungsaufnehmer zu reduzieren (klingt hart, wäre aber logisch).



Wird aber von Menschen nicht praktiziert und du wolltest hier den Unterschied von Mensch und Tier darlegen...



> Doch, denn du hast ja ein Muster



Wo bitte schön hast du ein Muster 



> Nur weil der Mensch den Kühlschrank erfunden hat, kannst du ihm nicht ankreiden, dass er ihn auch zur Nahrungsmittelaufbewahrung nutzt.



Nein, aber ich kann dir ankreiden, dass du es der Ratte, die keinen Kühlschrank gebaut hat, ein fehlendes Bewußtsein vorwirfst, weil sie ihren imaginären Kühlschrank nicht nutzt.



> Doch was macht eine Ratte, wenn du ihr im Labor immer nur alle 10 Tage Nahrung gibst, aber dann auch viel. Teilt sie es sich ein oder futtert sie so viel wie möglich auf?



Mir wäre kein entsprechendes Ergebniss bekannt - da man das ganze über einen langen Zeitraum einführen müsste (die Regelmäßigkeit muss der Ratte erstmal bekannt sein - und du kannst sie auch nicht auf die harte Tour einführen, denn sonst hast du vor Ende der ersten Hungerperiode eine tote Ratte), tippe ich mal darauf, dass den Versuch noch niemand gemacht hat.



> Ein Gepard futtert so viel wie möglich auf, wenn er ein Beutetier erwischt hat, das muss er auch, denn er kann nicht, wie ein Leopard, etwas auf Bäume tragen und es dort lagern.



Der Gepard war derjenige, der seine Nahrung nahezu ausschließlich auf Bäumen frisst, weil er sonst Ärger mit Löwen bekommt 
Und aufbewahren kann sie weder der eine noch der andere, denn zum einen gibt es noch eine Reihe weiterer Aasfresser, zum anderen ist die Haltbarkeit klimatisch bedingt gering. Auch besteht kein Anlass für Vorratshaltung, wenn man mit vergleichbarem Aufwand an neue Beute kommt. Sind Beutetiere dagegen selten, macht sie auch keinen Sinn, denn sie bindet den Räuber an den Ort der Lagerstätte und schränkt damit die Suche nach neuer Beute zu stark ein.



> Menschen sind sich nun mal bewusst, dass auch das Nahrungsangebot endlich ist und das ist bei Tieren nicht der Fall.



Wieder eine Behauptung ohne Argument mehr in diesem Thread...



> Ein Vogel bekommt seine Eier und brütet sie aus. Hat er aber nicht genug Essen für alle Nachkommen, dann fängt er nicht an zu rationieren, das schwächste Junge wird einfach von den Geschwistern aus dem Nest geworfen und der Mangel an Nahrung ist gelöst.



Und? Du hast oben selbst geschrieben, dass logische Handlung in Zeiten knapper Nahrung die Reduktion der Nahrungsbedürftigen wäre. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, behauptest du jetzt also zusammengefasst:
1. Vögel verhalten sich logisch -> Zeichen für fehlendes Bewußstsein
2. Menschen haben ein Bewußtsein. Sie verhalten sich unlogisch.



> Würde ich nicht sagen, es geht um Macht, Macht besitzen und ausüben ist nicht nur beim Menschen sehr beliebt. Auch Tiere wollen Macht haben, aber eben zum Zweck der Fortpflanzung, denn darum geht es in der Evolution immer.



Ahaja. Und für "Machthunger" den man durch systematisches Töten umsetzt braucht man also weder so Bewußtsein noch eine Vorstellung davon, das Leben endlich ist?

Sorry, aber ich kann deiner Argumentation nicht mehr folgen.



> Vergewaltigung ist ein menschlicher Begriff, du kannst ihn nicht einfach so übertragen, denn niemand weiß genau, was abläuft, welchen Zweck das hat.



Nenn es "gewaltsam erzwungenen Sex", wenn das für dich einen Unterschied macht. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass der menschliche Ausdruck "Vergewaltigung" darüber hinaus noch einen bestimmten Zweck vorraussetzt.



> Ein Löwe tötet einen Geparden auch, auch wenn der Gepard eigentlich andere Beutetiere bevorzugt als der Löwe und so gesehen kein direkter Konkurrent ist, aber beide sind in einem engen Gebiet zusammen.



Hast du da eine Quelle für? Mir wäre weder bekannt, dass Löwen ohne weitere Provokation Geparden angreifen und das obwohl sich das Beutespektrum beider sehr wohl überlappt.



> Das könnte auch bei den Walen anzutreffen sein und daher tötet der stärke Wal den schwächeren, halte ich in der Natur für einen völlig normalen Vorgang



Ist aber ein äußerst seltener Vorgang. Es macht evolutionsbiologisch auch einfach keinen Sinn, denn es verbessert die eigene Jagd- oder Fortpflanzungssituation nicht, verbraucht aber Energie und beinhaltet ein (in diesem Fall kleines) Risiko von Verletztungen. Es afaik gibt es sonst nur noch einige Fälle von Primaten und eben den Menschen, der sinnlos/zu seinem Vergnügen tötet.



> Tja, das sind eben menschliche Ausdrücke.
> Es gibt Pinguinweibchen auf Ross Island, die es mit anderen Männchen als ihrem Partner treiben, um Kieselsteine dafür zu bekommen.
> Kann man das als Prostitution auslegen?
> Klar kann man das, aber der Grund ist auch offensichtlich, das Angebot ist geringer als die Nachfrage. Kipp mal eine Schiffsladung Kieselsteine auf die Insel, dann hört das auf.



Sex gegen Bezahlung - Definition vollkommen erfüllt. Kipp eine Schiffsladung Dollarnoten ins Rotlichtviertel, dann hörts da auch auf.



> Was denkst du, wie viel Prozent der Leute, die man fragt, würden die Aufgabe ablehnen, weil sie den anderen kein Geld fürs nichts tun gönnen (und frag nicht nur FDP Anhänger, das würde das Ergebnis verfälschen )?



Kenn die Zahl nicht, weiß aber, dass sie >0 ist.
Weißt du wieviel Affen sich über eine geschenkte Frucht nicht mehr freuen, sondern im Gegenteil aufregen bzw. nicht mehr bereits sind, ein Kunststück für eine Frucht vorzuführen, wenn der Nachbar eine größere/leckere bekommt?



> Weil ich die menschliche Definition als Maßstab nehme.
> Haben Tiere Intelligenz?



Hier sind schon ganz andere Diskussionen an einer fehlenden Definition von "Intelligenz" gescheitert 



> Sind sie sich bewusst, dass sie am Leben sind?
> Logisch, sonst würden sie sich nicht fortpflanzen wollen.



Logisch ist das weiterhin nicht. Auch ein Schwamm pflanzt sich fort, hat aber zumindest keine neurologischen Vorraussetzungen, die ihm ein Bewußtsein ermöglichen würden.



> Sind sich Tiere bewusst, dass sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht?
> Nö, woher sollten sie das auch wissen.



Wenn dieses Wissen Bestandteil deiner Definition von Bewußtsein wäre, dann wäre der größte Teil der Menschheit über Jahrtausende deinem Verständniss nach also "bewußtlos" gewesen?



> Wieso machen sich Tiere dann keine Gedanken darüber, wieso sie existieren?



Machen sie das nicht? Kennst du irgend eine Möglichkeit, nachzuweisen, dass ein Mensch sich keine Gedanken über seine Existenz macht, die nicht auf Sprache basiert und die du somit auf ein Tier übertragen könntest? In einer Weise, die keine zeitliche Begrenzung kennt? (denn zumindest bei mir würde man 99% der Zeit auch feststellen, dass ich nicht über den Grund meiner Existenz nachdenke)




Mit diesen Fragen sind wir übrigens "nur" inhaltlich weit vom Thema entfernt, aber nicht in Sachen Diskussions- und ARgumentationskultur. Und genau darum geht es auch beim Streit Schöpfung vs. Evolution:
Es gibt zwei Aussagen darüber, wie die heutige Welt (inklusive aller Fossilien,...) entstanden ist und es gibt keine Möglichkeit, die eine oder die andere zu wiederlegen, ohne willkürlich die Eckpfeiler der bevorzugten Theorie als Maßstab heranzuziehen.
Genausowenig gibt es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Denkprozesse eines Tieres von außen zu beurteilen, ohne sein Verhalten anhand menschlicher Zielsetzungen zu messen.
Ob ein Tier etwas nicht macht, weil es zu blöd ist, weil es Informationen anders gewichtet, als wir, oder weil es das schlichtweg nicht machen will, können wir genausowenig unterscheiden, wie den eine nach Naturgesetzten evolvierte Umwelt von einer vor der Gültigkeit von Naturgesetzen erschaffenen Welt oder einer Welt, in der Naturgesetzte Teil des Schöpfungswerkzeuges sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wird aber von Menschen nicht praktiziert und du wolltest hier den Unterschied von Mensch und Tier darlegen...



Bist du dir sicher, dass das nicht praktiziert wird?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich kann dir ankreiden, dass du es der Ratte, die keinen Kühlschrank gebaut hat, ein fehlendes Bewußtsein vorwirfst, weil sie ihren imaginären Kühlschrank nicht nutzt.



Ich werfe der Ratte gar nichts vor, sie verhält sich exakt so, wie sie es laut Evolution machen soll.
Und die Ratte wird auch noch in 50 Millionen Jahren auf der Erde leben, egal ob die Menschheit noch am Zug ist oder nicht.
Der Mensch hat sich aber weiter entwickelt, denn er wird heute deutlich älter als er eigentlich müsste.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre kein entsprechendes Ergebniss bekannt - da man das ganze über einen langen Zeitraum einführen müsste (die Regelmäßigkeit muss der Ratte erstmal bekannt sein - und du kannst sie auch nicht auf die harte Tour einführen, denn sonst hast du vor Ende der ersten Hungerperiode eine tote Ratte), tippe ich mal darauf, dass den Versuch noch niemand gemacht hat.



Sagen wir mal so. Du gibts der Ratte alle 24 Stunden 4 Stück Schokolade (die aber so klein sind, dass sie nach 6 Stunden schon hungern muss). Wird sich die Maus die Schokolade irgendwann einteilen, damit sie auch nach den 6 Stunden noch etwas zu essen hat und nicht hungern muss?
(Ich tippe auch, dass es dazu keine Studie, geschweige denn einen Versuch noch die Überlegung gibt)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Gepard war derjenige, der seine Nahrung nahezu ausschließlich auf Bäumen frisst, weil er sonst Ärger mit Löwen bekommt
> Und aufbewahren kann sie weder der eine noch der andere, denn zum einen gibt es noch eine Reihe weiterer Aasfresser, zum anderen ist die Haltbarkeit klimatisch bedingt gering. Auch besteht kein Anlass für Vorratshaltung, wenn man mit vergleichbarem Aufwand an neue Beute kommt. Sind Beutetiere dagegen selten, macht sie auch keinen Sinn, denn sie bindet den Räuber an den Ort der Lagerstätte und schränkt damit die Suche nach neuer Beute zu stark ein.



Ein Gepard kann nicht auf Bäume klettern, denn er kann, im Gegensatz zu anderen Katzenarten, seine Krallen nicht einziehen. Die Katzenart, die auf Bäume klettert, ist der Leopard, denn der kann seine Krallen einziehen, wie er will. Daher schleppt er auch seine Beute gerne mal auf Bäume, denn dort ist sie vor den anderen Räubern sicher, denn auch Löwen können nicht auf Bäume klettern.
Daher ist ein Gepard auch darauf bedacht, so viel wie möglich sofort zu essen, sobald die Beute getötet wurde, denn nicht nur Löwen können ihm die Beute abnehmen, auch Hyänen. 
(Du solltest dir mal ein paar sehr interessante Dokus angucken, das hilft ungemein. )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und? Du hast oben selbst geschrieben, dass logische Handlung in Zeiten knapper Nahrung die Reduktion der Nahrungsbedürftigen wäre. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, behauptest du jetzt also zusammengefasst:
> 1. Vögel verhalten sich logisch -> Zeichen für fehlendes Bewußstsein
> 2. Menschen haben ein Bewußtsein. Sie verhalten sich unlogisch.



Nein, die Vögel "benutzen" ihren Instinkt. Wenn das Nahrungsangebot nicht reicht, müssen eben ein paar Individuen sterben, um die Art trotzdem zu sichern.
Du musst mal zwischen instiktiven und bewussten Verhalten unterscheiden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ahaja. Und für "Machthunger" den man durch systematisches Töten umsetzt braucht man also weder so Bewußtsein noch eine Vorstellung davon, das Leben endlich ist?
> 
> Sorry, aber ich kann deiner Argumentation nicht mehr folgen.



Auch hier geht es um Instinkt.
Wenn ein Typ meine Frau angräbt, würde ich mich auch instinktiv verhalten und dem anderen klar machen, dass das Weibchen in meinem Besitz ist und er sich ein anderes suchen muss.
Dass die Menschen sich (in der Regel) nicht um die Weibchen prügeln oder sich gegenseitig abknallen, liegt daran, dass der Mensch in der Lage ist seinen Instinkten Einhalt zu gebieten.
Dass sich auch Hirsche nicht unbedingt abmurksen, wenn sie sich um Weibchen prügeln, liegt halt auch daran, dass es ein Verhalten gibt, dass dann in Kraft tritt, wenn man erkennt, dass man nicht gewinnen kann.
Aber gerade was die Fortpflanzung angeht, agiert der Mensch nun mal auch sehr instinktiv, er nutzt nur andere Sachen (Autos statt Federkleid, Häuser statt Nester, Yachten statt Kieselsteine), aber das Ziel ist immer das gleiche, die Gene verbreiten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn es "gewaltsam erzwungenen Sex", wenn das für dich einen Unterschied macht. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass der menschliche Ausdruck "Vergewaltigung" darüber hinaus noch einen bestimmten Zweck vorraussetzt.



Natürlich gibt es bei der menschlichen Vergewaltigung noch deutlich mehr Aspekte als Sex. Es geht in erster Linie um Machtausübung. Das Männchen will das Weibchen dominieren.
Informiere dich mal bei Psychologen, wieso es Vergewaltigung gibt, du kannst da sehr interessante Gespräche führen. Hab ich auch gemacht, aus privaten Gründen, die hier nicht zu diskutieren sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du da eine Quelle für? Mir wäre weder bekannt, dass Löwen ohne weitere Provokation Geparden angreifen und das obwohl sich das Beutespektrum beider sehr wohl überlappt.



Klar, kannst du hier lesen. KLICK
Oder auch hier. KLICK
Ein Gepard würde nie seine gerade erlegte Beute gegen einen Löwen verteidigen wollen, denn er hätte keine Chance und der Löwe würde ihn töten.
Auch haben besonders die Jungtiere keine Chance, sobald ein Löwe Gepardenjunge aufgespürt hat, sind sie in höchster Gefahr, denn nur die Mutter zieht die Jungen auf, sie ist alleine (sind eben Einzelgänger) und hat keine Chance gegen die Löwen. Das Gepwardweibchen flieht und muss ihre Jungen im Stich lassen (bzw. hofft sie, dass die Löwen hinter ihr herlaufen und die Jungen sich gut verstecken können), denn ein Löwe kann einen Geparden nicht einholen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist aber ein äußerst seltener Vorgang. Es macht evolutionsbiologisch auch einfach keinen Sinn, denn es verbessert die eigene Jagd- oder Fortpflanzungssituation nicht, verbraucht aber Energie und beinhaltet ein (in diesem Fall kleines) Risiko von Verletztungen. Es afaik gibt es sonst nur noch einige Fälle von Primaten und eben den Menschen, der sinnlos/zu seinem Vergnügen tötet.



Da muss man eben unterscheiden, was ist "sinnloses Töten"?
Selbst Psychologen sind sich nicht sicher, ob ein Serienkiller nicht auch eine Art der Evolution ist, bzw. eine Ausgeburt davon. Es gibt halt keine gesicherten Studien.
Auch bei den Typen, die auf Bahnhöfen einen anderen totschlagen, könnte man Evolution als Grund heranziehen, auch wenns sehr weit hergeholt klingt, aber wir wissen halt noch viel zu wenig vom Verhalten (auch unser eigenen Spezies), als dass wir da etwas Beständiges sagen könnten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sex gegen Bezahlung - Definition vollkommen erfüllt. Kipp eine Schiffsladung Dollarnoten ins Rotlichtviertel, dann hörts da auch auf.



Ohm... mannnn 
Sorry, du hast es nicht verstanden... 
Denkst du echt, dass die Prostitution endet, sobald du den Zuhältern Geld ohne Ende in die Taschen kippst?
Hört also die Gier am Finanzmarkt auf, wenn du den Bankern 20 Milliarden Euro Boni pro Kopf zahlst?

Wer geht zur Nutte?
Wer besucht das Bordell?
Sind das ausschließlich Leute, die keine Frau abbekommen haben?
Mit nichten und daher würde dein Plan nie funktionieren. Prostitution im Tierreich ist nun mal eine andere Sache als beim Menschen.
Affenweibchen treiben es auch mit vielen Männchen im Rudel, aber nicht, weil sie besonders viel Sex haben wollen, das hat wie immer arterhaltende Gründe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kenn die Zahl nicht, weiß aber, dass sie >0 ist.
> Weißt du wieviel Affen sich über eine geschenkte Frucht nicht mehr freuen, sondern im Gegenteil aufregen bzw. nicht mehr bereits sind, ein Kunststück für eine Frucht vorzuführen, wenn der Nachbar eine größere/leckere bekommt?



Der Mensch sieht ja nicht, dass es noch mehr Leute gibt, die gefragt werden.
Er muss für sich abwiegen, ob er 50 Euro "verdient" und 50 Mäuse dann abgibt oder eben leer ausgeht, dafür bekommt dann der andere auch nichts.
Wie viele Tiere geben denn Nahrung ab?
Schon mal geguckt, was in so einem Vogelnest los ist, wenn die Mutter mit einem Wurm kommt?
Der größte der kleinen greift zu, obwohl er schon doppelt so viel gegessen hat wie die anderen und eigentlich satt ist, trotzdem gönnt er seinen Geschwistern nichts, das ist halt Evolution.
Das sehe ich bei meinen Nichten. Bekommt eine ein neues Spielzeug, wollen die anderen damit auch spielen, obwohl sie selbst auch was Neues bekommen haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Wissen Bestandteil deiner Definition von Bewußtsein wäre, dann wäre der größte Teil der Menschheit über Jahrtausende deinem Verständniss nach also "bewußtlos" gewesen?



Bewusstsein kann sich eben entwickeln, bzw. sich erweitern, es gibt eben verschiedene Arten des Bewusstseins. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Machen sie das nicht? Kennst du irgend eine Möglichkeit, nachzuweisen, dass ein Mensch sich keine Gedanken über seine Existenz macht, die nicht auf Sprache basiert und die du somit auf ein Tier übertragen könntest? In einer Weise, die keine zeitliche Begrenzung kennt? (denn zumindest bei mir würde man 99% der Zeit auch feststellen, dass ich nicht über den Grund meiner Existenz nachdenke)



Ja, zu 99,99% denkst du nicht darüber nach, warum du da bist, wo du bist, aber der kleine Teil in dir lässt dich darüber nachdenken, was beim Tod passiert, lässt dich nachdenken, was die Zukunft bringt, wann und ob du Kinder haben wirst und das ist eben der eine 0,001% der den Unterschied macht.
Ohne seine Hände hätte sich der Mensch nie zu einem solchen Lebewesen entwickeln können (mit Tentakeln kann man eher schlecht Mikrochips bauen).
Durch das sich weiter entwickelte Gehirn sind wir in der Lage, eine Sprache zu entwickeln, obwohl Affen auch einen Kehlkopf und Stimmbänder haben.

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zu den Kreationistensachen... 
Wenn sich der Mensch aus Affen entwickelt haben soll, wieso gibts das denn nicht jetzt auch noch, wieso hockt nicht mal ein Affe am Zaun und brüllt nicht nur, sondern fragt nach einer Banane?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das nicht praktiziert wird?


 Mir wäre keine nenneswerte Zahl an Beispielen bekannt.



> Ein Gepard kann nicht auf Bäume klettern, denn er kann, im Gegensatz zu anderen Katzenarten, seine Krallen nicht einziehen.



Soweit zur Theorie. Ähnlich wie bei den Hummeln, die gar nicht fliegen können, gibt es aber Probleme bei der Kommunikation dieses Wissens. Vermutlicht, weil einige die Lektion mal wieder verschlafen haben. 



> Du musst mal zwischen instiktiven und bewussten Verhalten unterscheiden.



Gerne. Aber nicht dem Kriterium "macht ein Mensch"/"macht ein Tier".



> Da muss man eben unterscheiden, was ist "sinnloses Töten"?
> Selbst Psychologen sind sich nicht sicher, ob ein Serienkiller nicht auch eine Art der Evolution ist, bzw. eine Ausgeburt davon. Es gibt halt keine gesicherten Studien.
> Auch bei den Typen, die auf Bahnhöfen einen anderen totschlagen, könnte man Evolution als Grund heranziehen, auch wenns sehr weit hergeholt klingt, aber wir wissen halt noch viel zu wenig vom Verhalten (auch unser eigenen Spezies), als dass wir da etwas Beständiges sagen könnten.



Artgenossen sind zwangsläufig Konkurrenten, da lässt sich ein Sinn wesentlich leichter ableiten, als in den von mir genannten Beispielen.



> Jetzt aber wieder zurück zu den Kreationistensachen...



Gerne. Hab eh nur den Eindruck, dass Kreise um meine Argumente fährst, anstatt bei einer Aussage zu bleiben.



> Wenn sich der Mensch aus Affen entwickelt haben soll, wieso gibts das denn nicht jetzt auch noch, wieso hockt nicht mal ein Affe am Zaun und brüllt nicht nur, sondern fragt nach einer Banane?


 

"Menschen und Affen haben sich aus gemeinsamen Vorfahren entwickelt."


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Erstmal VIELEN DANK an Ruyven und Quanti! 

Ich finds gut, das ihr zumindest etwas Aufklärung bei dem Stuss geleistet habt, der hier teilweise verbrochen wurde....

Ihr wart fast die Einzigen, die wirklich vernünftig an die Sache heran gegangen sind Killferpfote und hulkhardy1 sind wirklich anstrengend, und machen auf mich den Eindruck, als ob Sie auch in keinster weise daran interessiert sind, ihren Horizont zu erweitern, sondern total in Ihren Ansichten festgefahren, und alles andere ist ja Blödsinn. So was nenne ich verblendet, und dann noch mit Albert Einstein Zitaten daher kommen, die völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind. Da fällt mir nur ein anderes seiner Zitate ein:

Ich weiß das ich nichts weiß. (Sinngemäß)

Allerdings muss ich euch beide auch mal etwas schelten

Ihr diskutiert hier sehr angeregt und auch angemessen darüber ob nun ein Tier Bewusstsein hat oder nicht, vergesst dabei aber etwas, das es eben sehr stark von der Definition abhängt, wobei ihr da schon auf nem guten Weg seid 

Es ist halt so, das man die Frage noch nicht 100% abschließend sagen, kann, da man durch verschiedene Sachen schon Anzeichen dafür hat, das es ein Bewusstsein bei Tieren gibt. Ich sag nur Wilde Raben und nen Farbklecks auf dem Kopf vorm Spiegel. Die raffen das. Eventuell sieht man auch einfach Evolution bei der Arbeit. Das Bewusstsein beim Menschen war ne gute Idee, und setzt sich teilweise durch Nachahmung bei manchen Tierarten durch, und wird dann weiter vererbt, bzw. den Nachkommen beigebracht.

Naja, vergessen wir das, es ist halt einfach nicht durch uns zu klären, da die Bewertung noch andauert.

Als fast fertiger Physiker, möchte ich aber was zu Berechenbarkeit von irgendwelchen Ereignissen etwas sagen:

Ihr argumentiert hier immer mit, wenn man das genau Messen könnte etc. dann könnte man es auch berechnen bla blub.....

1. Wenn ich makroskopische Dinge betrachte, dann habe ich den Vorteil, das ich eben auch nur diese makroskopischen Eigenschaften weites gehend berücksichtigen muss, um bis zu einer gewissen Genauigkeit Aussagen zu treffen, da hier das Gesetz der großen Zahlen durch schlägt, und man damit die Quanteneffekte nicht richtig berücksichtigen muss.
2. Wenn ich wirklich HAARGENAU etwas mir anschauen will, muss ich die einzelnen Atome etc mir anschauen, und da spielen dann einfach Quanteeffekte rein, und nach der Heisenbergschen Unschärferelation ist es einfach selbst theoretisch UNMÖGLICH die Eigenschaften der Objekte alle gleichzeitig genau zu bestimmen.... Dazu kommt noch, das wir die Plancklänge und Planckzeit haben, unter die man selbst unter Einhaltung der heisenbergschen Unschärferelation nicht kommt.....

Dann habter noch mit Schwarzen Löchern etc. angefangen...
Das Problem da ist, das Quantenmechanische Effekte sich auf makroskopische Größen auswirken. Für die quantenmechanisch korrekte Beschreibung muss dafür nämlich daher die Gravitation mit der Quantenmechanik in Übereinstimmung gebracht werden, was bisher noch nicht mathematisch gelungen ist, zumindest nicht nachgewiesener Weise. Es gibt mehrere Theorien, die alle funktionieren könnten, und daher geprüft werden müssen. Allgemein spielt aber die Gravitation keine Rolle, da Sie einfach zu schwach ist, und für die Berechnungen vernachlässigt werden kann. Bei Schwarzen Löchern ist dies aber nicht mehr der Fall.

Was Hawkings angeht, so hatte er durchaus recht mit seiner Theorie, bzgl der Vernichtung der Information, soweit ich dies verfolgen konnte. Die Strahlung ist ja nachgewiesen worden. Zumindest soweit ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Die Erklärung ist ja, das am Ereignishorizont Teilchen und Antiteilchen entstehen durch Quantenfluktuation und das Teilen das Schwarze Loch verlassen kann, und das Antiteilchen in das Schwarze Loch fällt und dort die Materie anhiliert, und damit die Information, die das Schwarze Loch enthält vernichtet, da die Strahlung freigesetzt werden kann. Das Schwarze Loch zerstrahlt und schrumpft. Das wurde ja anscheinend nachgewiesen. Bin da jetzt aber auch nicht mehr SOOOO Tief drin, da ich Astronomie letztendlich nicht als Nebenfach gewählt habe. Hatte mich damit aber eingehend beschäftigt durch nen Kommolitionen der die Richtung auch eingeschlagen hat.

Ich glaub das wars  

Was ich aber echt bescheiden finde, ist das Verhalten von  Killferpfote und hulkhardy1. Ihr solltet mal die Begrifflichkeiten klären, mit denen ihr arbeitet, und dann auch mal beginnen vernünftig zu argumentieren. So ist es Sinnfrei. 

Damit ihr sehr was ich meine, behaupte ich, das große Spagettimonster von Ameseiran hat das ganze Universum und den Menschen geschaffen, das sieht man daran, wie alles eine Ordnung hat, und wie so viele Sachen wie Haufengalaxien und Spiralgalaxien an Fleischklöpse und Spaghettie erinnern.... (btw. das soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein, sondern ist ernst gemeint. Das ist eine anerkannte Religion in Amerika. Dem Amerika aus dem der Kreationismus und ID kommt...)

PS: Von den beiden hat man schon lange nichts mehr gehört... Ob Sie wohl eingesehen haben, das Sie hier nicht auf leichtgläubiges Volk gestoßen sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier sehr angeregt und auch angemessen darüber ob nun ein Tier Bewusstsein hat oder nicht, vergesst dabei aber etwas, das es eben sehr stark von der Definition abhängt, wobei ihr da schon auf nem guten Weg seid



Ich hab mehrfach versucht, ihn auf ein Entscheidungskriterium festzunageln 



> Ihr argumentiert hier immer mit, wenn man das genau Messen könnte etc. dann könnte man es auch berechnen bla blub.....



Kleine Korrektur: Ich halte es für möglich, das man alles vorherberechnen könnte, wenn man den Istzustand kennen würde.
Das man dies durch Messungen nicht erreichen kann, ist mir vollkommen klar - aber Mängel in der Datenerhebung sind kein Argument gegen den Determinismus als solches 

(zu schwarzen Löchern soll sich der mit dem Quant im Namen äußern, da hab ich nicht mit angefangen und auch nicht mitgemacht  )



> Das ist eine anerkannte Religion in Amerika. Dem Amerika aus dem der Kreationismus und ID kommt...)



Echt? Wusste ich noch gar nicht. (zugegeben: schwer ist die Anerkennung in den USA nicht, aber die Anhänger ihrer Horniness haben es nie soweit gebracht  )



> PS: Von den beiden hat man schon lange nichts mehr gehört... Ob Sie wohl eingesehen haben, das Sie hier nicht auf leichtgläubiges Volk gestoßen sind?



Die beiden sind nicht ganz neu im Forum und somit vermutlich nicht nur auf der Suche nach leichtgläubigen Volk 
Nicht desto trotz ist fehlt es den meisten Kreationisten einfach an den nötigen Kenntnissen für eine naturwissenschaftliche Diskussion (verbringen ihre Zeit halt mit anderen Dingen) und ich vermute mal, dass die beiden dass nur etwas später (=nach dem posten) festgestellt haben, als manch anderer.


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur: Ich halte es für möglich, das man alles vorherberechnen könnte, wenn man den Istzustand kennen würde.
> Das man dies durch Messungen nicht erreichen kann, ist mir vollkommen klar - aber Mängel in der Datenerhebung sind kein Argument gegen den Determinismus als solches


Dann hast du die Quantenphysik nicht verstanden. Es ist UNMÖGLICH selbst mit nem theoretisch perfekten Messinstrument, auch OHNE Einwirkung auf das was du misst, weil schon allein der Zustand des Objekts von sich aus, nicht "scharf" ist, sondern eben unscharf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Menschen und Affen haben sich aus gemeinsamen Vorfahren entwickelt."



Jep, ich weiß das, aber der Kreationist ja nicht, denn für ihn ist der Mensch ja nicht als Nachfahre eines Primaten entstanden, aus dem sich auch die Affen entwickelt haben. 
Ich scbieb das mal weiter. Wenn sich die Arten wweiterentwickeln, wieso entwickelt sich dann nicht noch eine Affenart so weit, dass deren Nachkommen eben schlauer sind und labern. Laut der Evolutionstheorie war das beim Menschen ja nicht anders, auch er hat erst gegrunzt und dann konnte er labern.
(ich spring mal die die Kreationistenbresche, macht ja sonst keiner )



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ich nichts weiß. (Sinngemäß)



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Einstein und mir, ich weiß alles, bin allwissend, hab den totalen Durchblick und bin praktisch wie Gott, ich sehe nur besser aus. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier sehr angeregt und auch angemessen darüber ob nun ein Tier Bewusstsein hat oder nicht, vergesst dabei aber etwas, das es eben sehr stark von der Definition abhängt, wobei ihr da schon auf nem guten Weg seid
> 
> Es ist halt so, das man die Frage noch nicht 100% abschließend sagen, kann, da man durch verschiedene Sachen schon Anzeichen dafür hat, das es ein Bewusstsein bei Tieren gibt. Ich sag nur Wilde Raben und nen Farbklecks auf dem Kopf vorm Spiegel. Die raffen das. Eventuell sieht man auch einfach Evolution bei der Arbeit. Das Bewusstsein beim Menschen war ne gute Idee, und setzt sich teilweise durch Nachahmung bei manchen Tierarten durch, und wird dann weiter vererbt, bzw. den Nachkommen beigebracht.



Dazu musst du ja erst mal Bewusstsein genau definieren, daran scheitert das ja schon, da du die Maßstäbe des Menschen nicht auf Tiere übertragen kannst.
Das gleiche gilt für Intelligenz. Du kannst einem Tier kein Intelligenztest und einen Stift geben und dann erwarten, dass es ihn ausfüllt.
Du musst die Intelligenz anhand seinem Umfeld testen, also mit den Dingen, mit denen das Tier immer zu tun hat.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Als fast fertiger Physiker, möchte ich aber was zu Berechenbarkeit von irgendwelchen Ereignissen etwas sagen:
> 
> Ihr argumentiert hier immer mit, wenn man das genau Messen könnte etc. dann könnte man es auch berechnen bla blub.....



Ja, kannst du, du kannst die Planetenbahn sehr genau vorausberechnen, das ist kein Problem, daher weiß man auch, wann die nächsten Sonnenfinsternisse stattfinden werden.
Du kannst aber die Position und die Geschwindigkeit eines Elementarteilchens nicht vorausberechnen, das geht nicht, das verhindert die Unschärferelation. Der Beobachter beeinflusst das Experiment, was man ja am Doppelspaltexperiment sehr gut sehen kann (hast du als Physikstudent sicher auch schon mal gemacht).



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann habter noch mit Schwarzen Löchern etc. angefangen...
> Das Problem da ist, das Quantenmechanische Effekte sich auf makroskopische Größen auswirken. Für die quantenmechanisch korrekte Beschreibung muss dafür nämlich daher die Gravitation mit der Quantenmechanik in Übereinstimmung gebracht werden, was bisher noch nicht mathematisch gelungen ist, zumindest nicht nachgewiesener Weise. Es gibt mehrere Theorien, die alle funktionieren könnten, und daher geprüft werden müssen. Allgemein spielt aber die Gravitation keine Rolle, da Sie einfach zu schwach ist, und für die Berechnungen vernachlässigt werden kann. Bei Schwarzen Löchern ist dies aber nicht mehr der Fall.



Auch das habe ich ebenfalls schon gesagt (wieso kopierst du mich, ist dein zweiter Vorname Karl-Theodor? ). Ein schwarzes Loch hat eine theoretische "Größe", aber es kann auch nur ein "Punkt" sein, niemand weiß das genau und daher kann die Quantentheorie dort angewandt werden, aber eben nur außerhalb des Ereignishorizontes, nicht innerhalb (das verwechseln die Leute gerne). Innerhalb des Ereignishorizontes versagen die uns bekannten Theorien.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was Hawkings angeht, so hatte er durchaus recht mit seiner Theorie, bzgl der Vernichtung der Information, soweit ich dies verfolgen konnte. Die Strahlung ist ja nachgewiesen worden. Zumindest soweit ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Die Erklärung ist ja, das am Ereignishorizont Teilchen und Antiteilchen entstehen durch Quantenfluktuation und das Teilen das Schwarze Loch verlassen kann, und das Antiteilchen in das Schwarze Loch fällt und dort die Materie anhiliert, und damit die Information, die das Schwarze Loch enthält vernichtet, da die Strahlung freigesetzt werden kann. Das Schwarze Loch zerstrahlt und schrumpft. Das wurde ja anscheinend nachgewiesen. Bin da jetzt aber auch nicht mehr SOOOO Tief drin, da ich Astronomie letztendlich nicht als Nebenfach gewählt habe. Hatte mich damit aber eingehend beschäftigt durch nen Kommolitionen der die Richtung auch eingeschlagen hat.



Jetzt kommst du auch mit dem "Keine Haare Theorem". 
Hawking meint ja heute, dass schwarze Löcher Haare haben müssen, sofern sie Energie abstrahlen, als Hawking Strahlung, aber die Hawking Strahlung ist ja noch nicht nachgewiesen, sondern ist ein Postulat, das ist ein großer Unterschied.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was ich aber echt bescheiden finde, ist das Verhalten von  Killferpfote und hulkhardy1. Ihr solltet mal die Begrifflichkeiten klären, mit denen ihr arbeitet, und dann auch mal beginnen vernünftig zu argumentieren. So ist es Sinnfrei.



Das Problem bei Kreationisten und Gottes Befürwortern ist, dass sie keine Theorien liefern können, um ihre "Argumente" zu stützen. Sie nehmen einfach etwas an und fertig, wie und warum was ist, spielt dann keine Rolle mehr, denn ohne den intelligenten Designer würde es ja kein Leben geben.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Damit ihr sehr was ich meine, behaupte ich, das große Spagettimonster von Ameseiran hat das ganze Universum und den Menschen geschaffen, das sieht man daran, wie alles eine Ordnung hat, und wie so viele Sachen wie Haufengalaxien und Spiralgalaxien an Fleischklöpse und Spaghettie erinnern.... (btw. das soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein, sondern ist ernst gemeint. Das ist eine anerkannte Religion in Amerika. Dem Amerika aus dem der Kreationismus und ID kommt...)



Hier mal ein Auszug einer Diskussion.... 

--> Die Erde liegt auf dem Rücken einer großen, schwarzen Schildkröte.
--> Und worauf steht die Schildkröte?
--> auf einer weiteren, noch größeren Schildkröte.
--> Und diese Schildkröte?
--> auf einem Elefanten
--> und der Elefant, worauf steht der?
--> da gibts noch weitere Elefanten.
--> Wie viele Elefanten denn?
--> so viele Elefanten, dass man das Ende der Elefanten nicht sehen kann.
--> ach so, klar, und was ist am Ende der Elefantenkette?
--> da ist Gott, er hält die Elefanten.
--> Klingt logisch, womit hält denn Gott die Elefanten fest?
--> Mit seiner Hand.
--> wie groß ist denn seine Hand?
--> größer als ein Elefant.
--> womit hält er denn die Sonne?
--> er hat zwei Hände.
--> OK, und die anderen Planeten?
--> die muss er nicht halten.
--> Öhm, ja, OK, aber wieso nicht?
--> Weil sie nicht Teil der Verbindung Erde-Sonne sind.
--> Und wieso nicht?
--> Der Mensch lebt nur auf der Erde.

Die Sache könnte man endlos weiter machen, aber ein schlüssiges Argument oder eine Theorie wird trotzdem nie bei rauskommen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Quantenphysik nicht verstanden. Es ist UNMÖGLICH selbst mit nem theoretisch perfekten Messinstrument, auch OHNE Einwirkung auf das was du misst, weil schon allein der Zustand des Objekts von sich aus, nicht "scharf" ist, sondern eben unscharf.



Viele verstehen die Quantenphysik nicht, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Quanti ich verbitte mir so Aussagen! Ich mach nicht den Gutenberg 

Wir haben wohl anscheinend nur die selben Gedanken, und auch ähnlichen Informationsstand.

Was die Hawkings-Strahlung angeht, so hat man aber meines Wissens nach schon Schwarze Löcher gefunden, die massiv Strahlung ausstoßen, und man vermutet, das es nicht von der Aggregation, sondern direkt aus dem Schwarzen Loch kommt. Aber wie gesagt, bin mir da nicht mehr sicher. Ist schon ne Weile her, wo ich in der Uni nen Vortrag genau darüber halten musste 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Auszug einer Diskussion....
> 
> --> Die Erde liegt auf dem Rücken einer großen, schwarzen Schildkröte.
> --> Und worauf steht die Schildkröte?
> ...


Danke für den Teil 

Ich musste echt herzhaft und laut lachen  Das hatte ich die letzten Tage nicht mehr mit Japan


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti ich verbitte mir so Aussagen! Ich mach nicht den Gutenberg



Du wurdest erwischt und versuchst es anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben, mehr Guttenberg geht nicht. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wir haben wohl anscheinend nur die selben Gedanken, und auch ähnlichen Informationsstand.
> 
> Was die Hawkings-Strahlung angeht, so hat man aber meines Wissens nach schon Schwarze Löcher gefunden, die massiv Strahlung ausstoßen, und man vermutet, das es nicht von der Aggregation, sondern direkt aus dem Schwarzen Loch kommt. Aber wie gesagt, bin mir da nicht mehr sicher. Ist schon ne Weile her, wo ich in der Uni nen Vortrag genau darüber halten musste



Nö, da muss ich dich enttäuschen und offensichtlich hast du da einen komischen Vortrag gehalten. 
Aktuell hat man noch kein schwarzes Loch direkt nachgewiesen. Die Radioquelle Cygnus X1 ist aber zu 99% ein schwarzes Loch, denn sie ist extrem klein, besitzt aber trotzdem die 8 fache Sonnenmasse an Masse. Ein sehr großer, schwerer blauer Stern umkreist die Radioquelle sehr schnell, anhand der Berechnungen kann es eigentlich nur ein schwarzes Loch sein, aber 100%ige Gewissheit gibts eben nicht.
Derzeit hat man noch kein schwarzes Loch gefunden, das Strahlung anhand der Hawking Strahlung abgibt (daher ist es ja auch ein Postulat und keine Tatsache). Was man sieht, bzw. feststellt, ist die Masse, die in ein schwarzes Loch hineinfällt und dabei sehr viel Strahlung abgibt (Daher ist ein schwarzes Loche auch ein starker Röntgenstrahler).

Guck dir kosmische Gammablitze an. Dort hast du eine Leistung, die innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden abgegeben wird, aber trotzdem größer ist als die Leistung, die die Sonne in Laufe ihres gesamten Lebens abgeben kann.
Dazu gibts auch nur Theorien, woher die Leistung kommt, wer sie erzeugt und wieso sie entsteht, aber von einer stichhaltigen Erklärung sind wie sehr weit entfernt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich musste echt herzhaft und laut lachen  Das hatte ich die letzten Tage nicht mehr mit Japan



jo, Kreationisten und Gott Befürworter haben schon komische Ansichten, gerade was die Stellung des Menschen innerhalb des Universums angeht.
Ich kenn auch ein paar, die der felsenfesten Meinung sind, dass die Erde exakt nach dem alten Testament entstanden ist und daher keine 6000 Jahre alt ist. Fragst du sie aber, was denn mit den ganzen Forschungen im Bereich der Radiocarbonmethode ist, mit der man das Alter kohlenstoffhaltiger Verbindungen nachweisen kann, dann werden die als falsch und unsinnig abgetan.


----------



## Skysnake (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Naja Quanti, tut mir leid, das ich nen Vortrag von vor 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr 1 zu 1 im Kopf hab, und unterscheiden kann, was da gesicherte Theorie war und was nicht. 

Ich müsste mich aber schon schwer täuschen, wenn nicht schon recht viele Schwarze Löcher indirekt nachgewiesen wurden durch massive Strahlenausbrüche bei der Aggregation von Sternen. Da gibts eigentlich meines Wissens nach sogar einige, zumindest hab ich schon von mehreren gehört. Wobei halt das Problem ist, solange man nicht die Science etc. wirklich selbst liest, und nur aus den "normalen" Medien das mitbekommt, dann sind da halt auch mal keine Profis am Werk, die dann auch Sachen auf bauschen. Aber von einem schwarzen Loch weiß ich eigentlich, das es indirekt dadurch sicher dadurch nachgewiesen wurde.

Und Quanti, ich kann keinen Gutenberg machen, wenn ich nur den Topic überflogen hab, und mir nicht mal mehr bewusst war, das du das geschrieben hast.

Und ich bin da wirklich nicht auf dich angewiesen. Ich hab meinen Quantenmechanik-Schein und du?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Vielleicht solltet ihr über schwarze Löcher einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Das ist die sinnvollste Entscheidung, wenn man sich über ein komplett anderes Thema unterhalten will 

@quanti: Gleiches gilt für die Tiergeschichte, wenn du da noch weiter ins Detail gehen willst (ich hab aber den Eindruck, wir wären ~am Ende?)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, ich weiß das, aber der Kreationist ja nicht,



Du sollst hier aber keinen Kreationisten Bröckchen hinwerfen, um sie zu provozieren, sondern niveauvoll diskutieren.



> Wenn sich die Arten wweiterentwickeln, wieso entwickelt sich dann nicht noch eine Affenart so weit, dass deren Nachkommen eben schlauer sind und labern. Laut der Evolutionstheorie war das beim Menschen ja nicht anders, auch er hat erst gegrunzt und dann konnte er labern.
> (ich spring mal die die Kreationistenbresche, macht ja sonst keiner )



Ich bleib in meiner Rolle:
a) Wieso sollte sie das?
b) Woher weißt du, dass es nicht gerade eine macht?
(ich persönlich sehe in Kraken und vor allem Krähen aber mehr Potential)



> Dazu musst du ja erst mal Bewusstsein genau definieren, daran scheitert das ja schon, da du die Maßstäbe des Menschen nicht auf Tiere übertragen kannst.
> Das gleiche gilt für Intelligenz. Du kannst einem Tier kein Intelligenztest und einen Stift geben und dann erwarten, dass es ihn ausfüllt.



Wenn du eine vorurteilsfreie Diskussion ohne die religiös begründete Trennung zwischen Homo sapiens und anderen Tieren führen willst, dann musst du genau das. Naturwissenschaft lässt selten Raum um mit zweierlei Maß zu messen.




> Hier mal ein Auszug einer Diskussion....
> 
> --> Die Erde liegt auf dem Rücken einer großen, schwarzen Schildkröte.
> --> Und worauf steht die Schildkröte?
> ...



Also das ist nun endgültig falsch. Erde->Elefant->Schildkröte ist die richtige Reihenfolge. Und dann turtles all the way down.



@skysnake: Stimmt, die tiefere Quantenphysik habe ich dabei gar nicht bedacht. Aber eigentlich müsste man ausgehend von Atomen arbeiten können, Quanten wären dann nur bei Lichtstrahlen ein Problem. Zumindest für einige Jahrtausende sollte man aber auch da ausreichende Genaugikeit erreichen, wenn man sich auf die Welleneigenschaften beschränkt.
(Frage: Kann man beim derzeitigen Wissensstand eigentlich unterscheiden, ob Quanten tatsächlich duale Zustände haben, oder ob sie z.B. einen Zwischenzustand einnehmen, den man aber -Heisenberg- messtechnisch nicht erkennen kann?)


----------



## Skysnake (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Den Zwischenzustand gibt es laut Theorie nicht, und ist damit auch nicht messbar, nichtmal theoretisch, damit wirds bei ner Theorie, die sich so extrem oft absolut klar bewiesen hat extrem schwer da Glück zu haben. Ich sags mal so, wenn du das findet, dann gz zum Nobelpreis in Physik!

Naja, Quantenmechanik brauchste bei Atomen schon massig, sonst kannste nämlich nichts nur halbwegs vernünftig beschreiben. Ok GANZ einfache Sachen vielleicht noch, aber da darfste wirklich nur ganz ganz grob hinschauen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja Quanti, tut mir leid, das ich nen Vortrag von vor 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr 1 zu 1 im Kopf hab, und unterscheiden kann, was da gesicherte Theorie war und was nicht.



Die Entwicklung und Forschung geht ständig weiter. Hatte letztens mit einem Bekannter, der beim MIT arbeitet, gesprochen und es gibt da schon wieder völlig neue Richtungen, das wendet sich so schnell, dass gesicherte Informationen von Gestern Morgen schon wieder Gelächter auslöst.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich müsste mich aber schon schwer täuschen, wenn nicht schon recht viele Schwarze Löcher indirekt nachgewiesen wurden durch massive Strahlenausbrüche bei der Aggregation von Sternen. Da gibts eigentlich meines Wissens nach sogar einige, zumindest hab ich schon von mehreren gehört. Wobei halt das Problem ist, solange man nicht die Science etc. wirklich selbst liest, und nur aus den "normalen" Medien das mitbekommt, dann sind da halt auch mal keine Profis am Werk, die dann auch Sachen auf bauschen. Aber von einem schwarzen Loch weiß ich eigentlich, das es indirekt dadurch sicher dadurch nachgewiesen wurde.



Ja, indirekt nachweisen, das ist ja das Problem. Solange du es aber nicht direkt nachweisen kannst, gibts immer noch ein Restrisiko, dass es etwas anderes ist, was wir eben noch nicht kennen.
Denk daran, dass die Bewegung der Milchstraße nicht mit der Masse der Stern zu erklären ist, die darin enthalten ist, es muss eine "dunkle Materie" geben, die wir noch nicht kennen, doch wie kann sie aussehen und was verbirgt sich wirklich dahinter?
Ebenso die Quasare und die schon angesprochenen Gammablitze. Ein Quasar erzeut ungeheuerliche Energiemengen, die nicht mal mit E=mc² zu erklären sind, ein Gammablitz ist sogar noch energiereicher. Wo kommt die Energie her und wieso ist in unserem Teil des Universums nichts Vergleichbares? All diese Dinge sind sehr, sehr weit entfernt und damit auch sehr, sehr weit in der Vergangenheit.
Möglicherweise ist ein Quasar der Vorläufer einer Galaxis, bzw. aus ihm entwickelt sich eine Galaxis und der Quasar wird später zu einem gigantischen schwarzen Loch, wie es in praktisch allen Galaxiekernen vorkommt (in der Theorie natürlich, denn direkt sehen kann mans nicht, aber eben auch nicht anders erklären .



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und Quanti, ich kann keinen Gutenberg machen, wenn ich nur den Topic überflogen hab, und mir nicht mal mehr bewusst war, das du das geschrieben hast.



Ich vergesse das meiste auch wieder und frag mich manchmal, ob ich das geschrieben habe oder ein anderer. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ich bin da wirklich nicht auf dich angewiesen. Ich hab meinen Quantenmechanik-Schein und du?



Ich hab auch ein paar Semester Physik reingedrückt, brauchte ich zwar nur bedingt, machte aber Spaß. 
Ich hab die Prüfungen für den Quantenmechanik-Schein ausgearbeitet.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr über schwarze Löcher einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Das ist die sinnvollste Entscheidung, wenn man sich über ein komplett anderes Thema unterhalten will



Lohnt sich eigentlich nicht, weils einfach zu wenig Leute gibt, die sich wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigen, bzw. sie verstehen, bzw. sind bewusst informieren können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @quanti: Gleiches gilt für die Tiergeschichte, wenn du da noch weiter ins Detail gehen willst (ich hab aber den Eindruck, wir wären ~am Ende?)



Auch hier lohnt das nicht, das gleiche Problem wie oben auch, die Materie ist sehr Komplex und das Wissen der besten Forscher begrenzt, es würde Jahre dauern, bis man sich deren Wissen aneignen kann und dann ist es eh wieder überholt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du sollst hier aber keinen Kreationisten Bröckchen hinwerfen, um sie zu provozieren, sondern niveauvoll diskutieren.



Ich will nicht provozieren, ich will ein Thema offen halten, denn offensichtlich scheint sich sonst keiner mehr darum zu kümmern, mag daran liegen, dass wir uns sehr weit vom Kernthema entfernt haben, aber der "Broken" ist halt typisch für einen Kreationisten und man könnte das beleuchten, aber es gibt offensichtlich keinen mehr, der eben anderer Meinung ist als die, die sich hier gegenseitig mit ellenlangen Megazitatenposts zudecken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bleib in meiner Rolle:
> a) Wieso sollte sie das?
> b) Woher weißt du, dass es nicht gerade eine macht?
> (ich persönlich sehe in Kraken und vor allem Krähen aber mehr Potential)


 
Ein Krake ist ein interessantes Tier, keine Frage, aber da es ein Weichtier und Kopffüßer ist, ist sein Lebensraum begrenzt.
Ein Vogel hat ein zu kleines Gehirn, als dass sich daraus eine wirklich interessante Spezies entwickeln könnte. Trotzdem beeindrucken, was so ein Vogel lernen kann, nicht nur Krähen, sondern noch ein paar mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also das ist nun endgültig falsch. Erde->Elefant->Schildkröte ist die richtige Reihenfolge. Und dann turtles all the way down.



Keine Ahnung, ich kenne mich halt damit nicht aus, ich nehme nur das auf, das ich mal gehört/gelesen habe, war aber schon sehr lustig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @skysnake: Stimmt, die tiefere Quantenphysik habe ich dabei gar nicht bedacht. Aber eigentlich müsste man ausgehend von Atomen arbeiten können, Quanten wären dann nur bei Lichtstrahlen ein Problem. Zumindest für einige Jahrtausende sollte man aber auch da ausreichende Genaugikeit erreichen, wenn man sich auf die Welleneigenschaften beschränkt.
> (Frage: Kann man beim derzeitigen Wissensstand eigentlich unterscheiden, ob Quanten tatsächlich duale Zustände haben, oder ob sie z.B. einen Zwischenzustand einnehmen, den man aber -Heisenberg- messtechnisch nicht erkennen kann?)



Es gibt eine tiefere Quantenphysik? 
Ich kenne nur die eine Quantenphysik.
Du kannst auch mit Atomen nicht arbeiten, denn auch die verhalten sich nicht wie ein Partikel, wenn du sie "unter die Lupe" nehmen willst. Elektronen ebenso wenig, in der Quantenwelt ist alles "verschwommen".



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, Quantenmechanik brauchste bei Atomen schon massig, sonst kannste nämlich nichts nur halbwegs vernünftig beschreiben. Ok GANZ einfache Sachen vielleicht noch, aber da darfste wirklich nur ganz ganz grob hinschauen. Mehr nicht.



Die Quantenmechanik arbeitet ja nicht nur mit Atomen als Ganzes, sondern eben mit allen Elementarteilchen. Interessant ist jedoch auch die Quantenfeldtheorie. Dahin geht die Suche, eben eine derartige Theorie zu entwickeln.
Dann hast du noch die Stringtheorie und die scheinbar offensichtliche Tatsache, dass praktisch alles aus Bindungsenergie besteht und nicht aus "Masse" im klassischen Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Krake ist ein interessantes Tier, keine Frage, aber da es ein Weichtier und Kopffüßer ist, ist sein Lebensraum begrenzt.



Und zwar auf eine ~dreimal größere Fläche des Planeten, als der des Menschen und zudem kann er auch ohne technische Entwicklung das komplette Volumen darüber nutzen 
Kritischer ist die kurze Lebensdauer/nur einmalige Fortpflanzung, aber da alle anderen Elemente vorhanden sind, die man für ein langes, erfolgreiches Leben braucht, sehe ich da einen sehr großen Selektionsdruck. Zeit zum lernen zahlt sich massiv aus, wenn man die nötige Intelligenz schon hat.



> Ein Vogel hat ein zu kleines Gehirn, als dass sich daraus eine wirklich interessante Spezies entwickeln könnte.



Jup, dass wäre aktuell das größte Hinderniss. Aber Organgrößen können sich ändern, wenn der nötige Selektionsdruck da ist und sie leben (dank des Menschens...) in einem extrem komplexen Umfeld. 



> Trotzdem beeindrucken, was so ein Vogel lernen kann, nicht nur Krähen, sondern noch ein paar mehr.



Nicht nur lernen. Gerade bei Rabenvögeln ist es erstaunlich, was sie sich selbstständig erarbeiten können.



> Keine Ahnung, ich kenne mich halt damit nicht aus, ich nehme nur das auf, das ich mal gehört/gelesen habe, war aber schon sehr lustig.



ließ mehr Terry Pratchett 



> Es gibt eine tiefere Quantenphysik?
> Ich kenne nur die eine Quantenphysik.



Ich sags mal so: Es gibt Quantenphysik, mit der kann ich den Aufbau von Atomen erklären (was ich aber gar nicht muss, wenn mich nur das Verhalten des Atoms als ganzes interessiert) und es gibt Quantenphysik, die mir bei der Erklärung von Licht weiterhilft, was ich kaum vermeiden kann.
(Zugegeben: In Anbetracht aktueller Ereignisse muss man wohl auch Kernzerfälle in eine Zukunftsvorhersage einfließen lassen)


----------



## Verox (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Hach die gute alte Quantenkatze vom alten Schrödinger .... 

Also ich hab in meiner Schulzeit darüber mal nen Referat gehalten und mich WIRKLICH tief in das Thema hineingearbeitet, und zwar von beiden Seiten aus.

Und ich bin zu diesem Entschluss gekommen:
Das zeigt sehr gut auf was diese Debatte hinausläuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich bevorzuge


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ja das Ding hat was


----------



## frEnzy (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Haha! Ich werde gerade Bio-Lehrer und "fürchte" mich schon vor den ersten Diskussionen über ID und Kreationismuss. Leider werde ich nicht drum rum kommen. Mal gucken, wie es dann läuft ^^ Aber es wundert mich nicht, dass es so viele Leute gibt, die einer der beiden Richtungen ihren Glauben schenken. Das Leben, die Erde und das Universum sind nun mal wahnsinnig komplex und kompliziert und die zusammenhänge und Abläufe übersteigen bei vielen halt die Schwelle zwischen "logisch erklärbar" und "fantasterei". Wenn ich mir allein nur den komplexen Aufbau einer einzigen Zelle angucke und mir dann klar mache, aus wie vielen davon unser Körper besteht und dass dieser Zellhaufen auch noch ein Bewusstsein hat etc., kommt man halt schnell in Bereiche, die den geistigen Horrizont übersteigen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das alles dumme Menschen sind, die an sowas glauben aber ich kann verstehen, wenn es einen überfordert, die Details im Gesamten zu kapieren oder wenn man sich dagegen wehrt. Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine "Liste" mit den gängigsten Diskussionspunkten zu ID und Kreationismus mit den passenden Antworten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Arguments - Home
Erste Verteidigungslinie, wenn dich jemand anmachen sollte, wäre aber einfach Wissenschaftstheorie. Man kann zur Streitfrage stehen, wie man will - aber Kreationismus erfüllt einfach nicht die Anforderungen einer naturwissenschaftlichen Theorie und ist damit auch kein Thema, das man in den begrenzten Zeitraum des Biounterrichts behandeln muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Alles, was in irgendeinem Buch steht, das irgendwann mal vor vielen Jahrhunderten geschrieben worden ist (von Männern ), ist mit heutigen Mitteln wissenschaftlich kritisierbar und darf nicht als Grundlage für eine Entwicklungsgeschichte herhalten, die nicht anders belegt werden kann als immer nur mit dem Hinweis auf dieses Buch.
Wenn ich sage, dass nur Muhammad as-Sahhaf Recht hat, ich aber nichts anderes als Muhammad as-Sahhaf zulasse, dann darf ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich ausgelacht werde.
(das ist der Informationsminister während des Irak Krieges, der als Comical Ali im Westen berühmt wurde, weil seine Propaganda so unglaubwürdig war)


----------



## Verox (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

oder die Kreationisten dürfen sich nicht wundern wenn sie ausgelacht werden bei Diskussionen, wenn sie von einer Existenz von Gott auf eine Existenz von Gott schließen  

Hab mich vorgestern mit 3 Pfarrern über dieses Thema unterhalten. Die kennen sich da natürlich gut in dieser Diskussion aus und haben immer recht schnell mit der Bibel gewunken. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich soetwas gar nicht verstehe, dass jemand an diesem Text so eng festhält.

Ich habe gesagt, dass man nicht alles glauben soll, was in der Bibel steht. Sie sagten, das sei richtig. ABER mein Argument, dass Geschichten die mündlich 300 Jahre weitergegeben werden und dann erst aufgeschrieben werden "So richtig" als 100 % glaubwürdig hinzunehmen ist doch auch etwas komisch oder ? Dann sagten die 3 Pfarrer: blabla, die hatten schon ihre Techniken das so exakt weiterzugeben...... Also ich weiß nicht ..... 

Ich habe wirklich auf 10 verschiedenste Weisen, ohne jetzt die Bibel zu beleidigen oder meinen Glauben beim Pfarrer als zu wisschenschaftlich darzustellen versucht denen ein paar Eingeständnisse aus der Nase zu ziehen. Aber ich musste doch feststellen, dass es Menschen gibt die mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt laufen.

Ach ja: Lustiges aus unserer Pfarrei  : Pfarrer möchte nun, dass Krümel von der Hostie ("sind ja heilig ") in irgend ein Wasser geschmissen werden und dieses dann irgendwo hingekarrt wird und in ne geheiligte Quelle gegossen wird etc pp. 

Da sag ich nur: "sorry Pfarrer, solange es Ministranten gibt die das Gabenbereitungstuch beim Auslegen einmal in der Luft ausschleudern ist da eh Hopfen und Malz verloren! Dann muss man so ein Geschiss mit heiligen Bröseln nicht mehr machen" und wenn der gesegnete Wein verschüttet wird, müssen die Gabenbereitungstücher daneben auf den Boden gelegt werden, bis die Flüssigkeit verdunstet ist und damit niemand reintritt.

AAAALTER !??! haben wir keine anderen Probleme als so einen Mist ?!?! Da langt man sich doch an den Kopf?!!! Was macht der bitte, wenn ne Fliege in den Wein fällt ? Muss er die dann mittrinken oder was passiert mit der ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



> Muss er die dann mittrinken oder was passiert mit der ?


 Naja sie ertrinkt und wird dann in der Kirchengruft aufgebahrt.  Wenn du sie jedoch herausnimmst mit Salz beschüttest und die Fliege danach selbstständig aus dem Salzhaufen krabbelt und wieder wegfliegt … wirst du vom Pfarrer als neuer Messias gefeiert.


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alles, was in irgendeinem Buch steht, das irgendwann mal vor vielen Jahrhunderten geschrieben worden ist ...


Mmh, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Situation im Religionsunterricht. Bin dann mals vor die Tür gesetzt werden, nachdem ich gefragt hatte wer mir garantieren kann, dass dieses komische Buch nicht von irgendeinen Betrunken geschrieben und dann vergraben worde ist? War mein letzter Tag in diesen Unterricht.  

Die ganze "Theorie" ist in sich nicht ganz logisch, finde ich und ich kann Leute die alles was sie nicht verstehen mit Teufelswerk abstempeln wollen, auch nicht für mündige Bürger halten. Ich hatte einmal das Pech, von Glück kann man da wirklich nicht reden, eine Diskussion mit einen Verfechter führen zu müssen und war, nach dem er mir jede zweite ernst gemeinte Frage mit "das ist der Wille Gottes" beantwortet hat, kurz davor ihn die Tasse mit meinen Kaffee über den Kopf zu kippen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ich hatte einmal das Pech, von Glück kann man da wirklich nicht reden, eine Diskussion mit einen Verfechter führen zu müssen und war, nach dem er mir jede zweite ernst gemeinte Frage mit "das ist der Wille Gottes" beantwortet hat, kurz davor ihn die Tasse mit meinen Kaffee über den Kopf zu kippen.


 
Dann musst du ihm eine runter hauen und danach sagen, dass es der Wille Gottes war.


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ja das ist mir nachher auch durch den Kopf gegangen. Aber das kennst du bestimmt auch, solche gute Ideen hat man immer zuspät! 

Aber mal ne andere Frage, der Thread ist ja gar kein Uralter, ist das Thema wieder aktuell geworden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage, der Thread ist ja gar kein Uralter, ist das Thema wieder aktuell geworden?


 
Nö, aber hulkhardy1 und ich hatten darüber mal geredet und ich hatte ihm gesagt, er soll doch einfach mal einen Thread darüber aufmachen, mal sehen, wer da noch seine Meinung teilt und offensichtlich sind das nicht viele.

Das Problem bei den Gott Glaubern ist halt, dass sie für ihre "Theorie" keine stichhaltigen Beweise liefern können, keine Experimente, die etwas belegen, entweder man glaubt es, dass es einen "Gott" gibt oder eben nicht und dann verlangen sie von den Wissenschaftlern zu beweisen, dass es Gott nicht gibt.
Man kann nicht beweisen, dass es etwas nicht gibt, geht nicht. Keiner kann beweisen, dass es keine grünen Mäuse gibt.


Edit:
Daher auch das hier. KLICK


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Gott Glaubern ist halt, dass sie für ihre "Theorie" keine stichhaltigen Beweise liefern können, keine Experimente, die etwas belegen, entweder man glaubt es, dass es einen "Gott" gibt oder eben nicht und dann verlangen sie von den Wissenschaftlern zu beweisen, dass es Gott nicht gibt.
> Man kann nicht beweisen, dass es etwas nicht gibt, geht nicht. Keiner kann beweisen, dass es keine grünen Mäuse gibt.


Das Problem ist, wenn man mich fragt, das die Vertreter des Kreationismuses es aber so aussehen lassen, als wäre es logisch und es gibt nur den einen Schluß. 

In einer Dokumentation zu diesen Thema hat sich ein Mathematiker hingesetzt und meinte er könnte anhand eines einfachen Beispiel zeigen, dass die Evolutionstheorie nicht wahr sein kann. Er zog einen Würfelbeutel mit x Würfel heraus und kippte diesen auf den Tisch aus, und behauptete dann das es so gut wie unmöglich ist dieses Ergebnis zu wiederholen. Da das Leben aber unendlich mal komplizierter ist als ein paar Würfel, muss die Welt von Gott erschaffen worden sein, da sie unmöglich Zufällig entstanden sein kann ... 

Das ist ansich ein nettes Zahlenspiel, aber hier liegt das eigentliche Problem, viele Leute glauben das! Und das obwohl seine Aussage sich direkt selbst wiederlegt. Er hat diese Konstellation gerade gewürfelt, selbst wenn es so gut wie Unmöglich ist, dass zu wiederholen, hat er doch gerade gezeigt das es Möglich ist diese Kombination zu würfeln.  Von der Tatsache das es nur sogut wie Unmöglich ist reden wir da gar nicht erst.


----------



## Arthuriel (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Irgendwer hat ja hier im Thread auch ein passendes Beispiel mit Pantoffeltierchen genannt (vermute ich zumindest), bei dem es darum ging, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein einzelnes Pantoffeltierchen sehr gering sei, dass es mutiere, wobei man jedoch auch noch die Individuenanzahl betrachten müsse, wodurch eine Mutation wiederum sehr wahrscheinlich sei.

Wenn man das aufs Würfeln übertragen würde, wäre es zwar noch immer so, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist, das einer z.B. 100 mal hintereinander die 1 würfelt. Wenn jedoch z.B. 1 Mia. Leute versuchen, dass gleiche zu tun, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit insgesamt sehr hoch, dass jemand dieses Ergebnis würfelt.

P.S.: So ein ähnliches Beispiel (auf Pokerergebnisse bezogen) gab es auch mal im Buch "Die Gelehrten der Scheibenwelt" von Terry Pratchett, in dem das auch sehr gut beschrieben worden ist.


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Und wenn du dann genau nach diesen Punkten fragst, was kommt dann? Richtig, Gottes Wille!


----------



## Arthuriel (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Gott ist also ein Würfelhersteller bzw. manipuliert Würfelergebnisse, um den Lauf der Geschichte maßgeblich zu beeinflussen?

Ein interessanter Gedanke.

Nochmal zu Menschen, die auf ihrem Standpunkt beharren:
Das erinnert mich ein bisschen an Forendiskussionen mit einigen Verschwörungstheoretikern, die ich mitverfolgt habe, und wenn man ihnen gute Beweise vorlegt, dass sie nicht Recht haben, so heißt es, dass die Ergebnisse eh manipuliert seien. D.h. sie erkennen andere Ergebnisse nicht als richtig an, egal wie gut sie sind, da das nicht in ihre Weltsicht passt.


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Und wenn du dann genau nach diesen Punkten fragst, was kommt dann? Richtig, Gottes Wille!


 
Eine Antwort die meiner Meinung nach absolut unzureichend ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Einstein hat aber gesagt, dass Gott nicht würfelt, aber eben genau das passiert, wenn man sich an die Quantentheorie hält. Denn dort gibts immer nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten, für jeden Kram. Es gibt auch Wahrscheinlichkeiten, dass die Flüssigkeit in einem Glas nicht immer nur im Glas ist, sondern auch außerhalb. 
Setzt man 10 Millionen Affen an Computer, dann gibts eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer davon einen Satz aus Hamlet zitiert. 

Zahlen sind sowieso sehr lustig.
Legt man ein Band um die Erde, also straff aufm Boden, dann ist das Band rund 40.000km lang.
Wenn man es um 1 Meter verlängert (also 40.000.001 Meter statt 40.000.000 Meter), liegt es ja nicht mehr straff aufm Boden, wie groß ist jetzt der Abstand Erde und Band? 
(Wers weiß, einfach posten und auch erklären, wieso es so ist)


----------



## Arthuriel (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Der Abstand ist überall unterschiedlich, da durch die Schwerkraft das Band ja am Boden liegt und da es zu lang ist, wellt es sich teilweise etwas, wodurch der Abstand unterschiedlich ist.

Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob das überhaupt klappt, denn im Meer (Es kreuzen halt auch Ozeane den 0. Breitengrad)  sinkt es ja auf den Grund bzw. soweit es halt die Länge des Bandes zulässt und wenn es aus Papier ist, weicht es sowieso auf und reißt auseinander.

Jedoch wird das sowieso nicht klappen, da eh irgendwer das Band durchschneidet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Der Abstand ist überall unterschiedlich, da durch die Schwerkraft das Band ja am Boden liegt und da es zu lang ist, wellt es sich etwas, wodurch der Abstand unterschiedlich ist.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Frage ob das überhaupt klappt, denn im Meer sinkt es ja auf den Grund bzw. soweit es halt die Länge des Bandes zulässt und wenn es aus Papier ist, weicht es sowieso auf und reißt auseinander.


 
Stell dir die Erde als Kugel vor, die keine Wölbungen hat.


----------



## Arthuriel (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Dann wellt es sich ja trotzdem, da es von der Schwerkraft angezogen wird.

Wenn es jedoch im gleichmäßigen Abstand über einer Kugel mit einem Äquatorumfang von 40000km schweben würde, dann würde der Abstand bei 15,9 cm liegen.

Dazu braucht man einfach die folgende Formel für den Kreisumfang (wir bleiben ja auf der Äquatorebene):
2*Pi*r=U

Nun setzen wir 40.000.001m und 40.000.000 m bei U ein und formen die Gleichung nach r um:
40.000.001m/2/Pi=6366197,883m
40.000.000m/2/Pi=6366197,724m

Die Differenz zwischen den beiden Werten liegt bei 0,159m, wodurch wir bei einem Abstand 15,9 cm angelangt wären.

Entweder ist das richtig, teilweise richtig oder komplett falsch, da du ein anderes Ergebnis erwartet hättest.


----------



## xeno75 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Gott Glaubern ist halt, dass sie für ihre "Theorie" keine stichhaltigen Beweise liefern können, keine Experimente, die etwas belegen, entweder man glaubt es, dass es einen "Gott" gibt oder eben nicht und dann verlangen sie von den Wissenschaftlern zu beweisen, dass es Gott nicht gibt.


 
Deshalb heißt es GLAUBEN 
Gott hat den Menschen mit freiem Willen geschaffen. Wenn Gott nachweisbar wäre und jeder beweisen könnte es gibt Gott, kannst du dich dann noch frei dazu entscheiden nicht an Gott zu glauben? Was wäre dir lieber, 6 Milliarden Menschen die dich anbeten weil sie keine andere Wahl haben oder 1 Milliarde die es aus freien Stücken tun und dich sogar lieben?

Ich halte solche Diskussionen für sinnlos, weil die Wissenschafts-gläubigen nicht durch GLAUBE zu überzeugen sind. Dabei ist Wissenschaft auch nichts anderes als der Glaube an bestimmte Theorien die plausibel erscheinen, bis irgendein neuer Faktor ins Spiel kommt und die alte Theorie durch eine neue ersetzt werden muss...
Es ist nur schade wie arrogant diese Wissenschaftsanbeter Menschen verarschen die an Gott glauben. Dabei scheint es dann besonder schlimm zu sein, wenn man an den Christen-Gott glaubt - exotische Religionen sind dagegen fast wieder toll und Religionen bei denen der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht sowieso...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Deshalb heißt es GLAUBEN



Und *Glauben *heißt nicht *Wissen*. 



xeno75 schrieb:


> Gott hat den Menschen mit freiem Willen geschaffen. Wenn Gott nachweisbar wäre und jeder beweisen könnte es gibt Gott, kannst du dich dann noch frei dazu entscheiden nicht an Gott zu glauben? Was wäre dir lieber, 6 Milliarden Menschen die dich anbeten weil sie keine andere Wahl haben oder 1 Milliarde die es aus freien Stücken tun und dich sogar lieben?



Öhm, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Chinesen und Inder Christen sind, also betrifft das nicht mal die Hälfte der Menschheit und daher kannst du auch nicht von 6 Milliarden ausgehen. 
Und da Gott niemanden mit einem Willen ausgestattet hat, sondern der Homo Sapiens sein Bewusstsein und seine Neugierde selbst entwickelt hat, hinterfragt er eben Gott. Will Gott als Gott angebetet werden, hätte er das Atom als ganzes Gebilde geformt und nicht in Quarks gepackt. 



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich halte solche Diskussionen für sinnlos, weil die Wissenschafts-gläubigen nicht durch GLAUBE zu überzeugen sind. Dabei ist Wissenschaft auch nichts anderes als der Glaube an bestimmte Theorien die plausibel erscheinen, bis irgendein neuer Faktor ins Spiel kommt und die alte Theorie durch eine neue ersetzt werden muss...



Wissenschaft glaubt an Fakten, die sich belegen lassen und Glaube ist eben kein Fakt und kann nicht belegt werden, daher ist er irrelevant.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Es ist nur schade wie arrogant diese Wissenschaftsanbeter Menschen verarschen die an Gott glauben. Dabei scheint es dann besonder schlimm zu sein, wenn man an den Christen-Gott glaubt - exotische Religionen sind dagegen fast wieder toll und Religionen bei denen der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht sowieso...



niemand wird verarscht, jeder, der an Gott glauben will, kann das machen, aber ihm sollte klar sein, dass Gott nur in seinem Kopf existiert und sonst nirgends.


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

@Quanti: Entweder Arthuriels Lösung oder das Band bleibt durch die Schwerkraft einfach liegen überlaptt sich oder die Schwerkraft ist aufgehoben und das Band flieht in den Weltraum.

@xeno75: WÄre mir neu, dass jemand wie ich andere wegen ihres Glauben verarscht, wie du es ausdrückst.
Glaube beruht darauf, dass du glaubst,es gibt einen Gott, der dir hilft. Diser Glaube kann sher hilfreich sein und einem Hoffnung geben.

Wissenschaft beruht auf Theorien, für die es konkrete Belge gibt, zum Beispiel die Relativitätstheorie, die bsiehr recht hatte und von daher Gültigkeit besitzt.
Einen Beweis für Gott gibt es nicht, denn er existiert in den Köpfen der Leute, die daran glauben, als Medium kann man ihn nicht warnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Menschen, die auf ihrem Standpunkt beharren:
> Das erinnert mich ein bisschen an Forendiskussionen mit einigen Verschwörungstheoretikern, die ich mitverfolgt habe, und wenn man ihnen gute Beweise vorlegt, dass sie nicht Recht haben, so heißt es, dass die Ergebnisse eh manipuliert seien. D.h. sie erkennen andere Ergebnisse nicht als richtig an, egal wie gut sie sind, da das nicht in ihre Weltsicht passt.



Das Situation ist ja letztlich in beiden Fällen das gleiche:
Dem Gläubigen erscheint die offizielle wissenschaftliche Erklärung unwahrscheinlich/-logisch, er hat keine Möglichkeit, sie selbst zu überprüfen (oft würde man sich über die Fähigkeit freuen, sie auch nur nachzuvollziehen) und attestiert ohne irgend einen rationalen Grund einer anderen Quelle 100% Glaubwürdigkeit. Diese Quelle "erklärt" die Vorgänge dann ohne jegliche externe Refferenz und wirft Vertretern der offiziellen wissenschafentlichen Erklärung zudem bewusste Irreführung vor.
Ob der Gläubige nun an Kreationismus, 9/11-FalseFlag, gefilmte Mondlandung oder Haider-Attentat glaubt, ist für den Mechanismus vollkommen unerheblich. 




xeno75 schrieb:


> Gott hat den Menschen mit freiem Willen geschaffen. Wenn Gott nachweisbar wäre und jeder beweisen könnte es gibt Gott, kannst du dich dann noch frei dazu entscheiden nicht an Gott zu glauben?



Ich weiß nicht, wie es mir mir wäre, aber wenn ich mir angucke, wieviele z.B. nicht an die Mondlandung glauben, dann liegt zumindest im Bereich des Menschen-möglichen.



> Was wäre dir lieber, 6 Milliarden Menschen die dich anbeten weil sie keine andere Wahl haben oder 1 Milliarde die es aus freien Stücken tun und dich sogar lieben?



6 Milliarden, die mich in Ruhre lassen und aufhören, diesen Planeten zu verunstalten.



> Es ist nur schade wie arrogant diese Wissenschaftsanbeter Menschen verarschen die an Gott glauben. Dabei scheint es dann besonder schlimm zu sein, wenn man an den Christen-Gott glaubt - exotische Religionen sind dagegen fast wieder toll und Religionen bei denen der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht sowieso...



Es sind in der westlichen Welt nunmal primär Christen, die sich dem Spott aussetzen - entweder, weil sie einer besonders auffälligen Sekte angehören (Stichwort: Zeugen Jehovas) oder weil sie als Kreationisten auftreten. Wer ankommt und behauptet, der hätte eine "wissenschafentliche" Theorie zur Entstehung des Lebens, die auf der Bibel aufbaut, sollte imho auch nicht von Arroganz sprechen, wenn ihm echte Wissenschaftler vor Augen halten, dass er nicht mal weiß, was eine "wissenschaftliche Theorie" überhaupt ist. Z.B. Scientologen müssen sich aber, im Vergleich zu ihrer Zahl, noch mehr anhören.
Wer dagegen einfach nur glaubt und andere in Ruhe lässt, der wird i.d.R. auch seinerseits in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## xeno75 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und *Glauben *heißt nicht *Wissen*.



Habe ich auch nie anders behauptet. Aber wie sicher ist das was du weißt? 
Vor ein paar hundert Jahren war man sich so sicher das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, das man andersgläubige umgebracht hat...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Chinesen und Inder Christen sind, also betrifft das nicht mal die Hälfte der Menschheit und daher kannst du auch nicht von 6 Milliarden ausgehen.
> Und da Gott niemanden mit einem Willen ausgestattet hat, sondern der Homo Sapiens sein Bewusstsein und seine Neugierde selbst entwickelt hat, hinterfragt er eben Gott. Will Gott als Gott angebetet werden, hätte er das Atom als ganzes Gebilde geformt und nicht in Quarks gepackt.



Ich bin von 6 Milliarden ausgegangen weil, wenn man beweisen könnte das es den Gott der Christen gibt, zwangsläufig alle Menschen Christen wären. Du glaubst der Mensch hat seinen freien Willen selbst entwickelt. Beweisen kannst du das auch nicht. Die Evolutionstheorie hat sich auch weiterentwickelt und ist nicht mehr ganz die selbe wie Darwin sie geschrieben hat. Wer sagt dir das du jetzt das richtige glaubst? Was wenn die Wissenschaftler lügen? Hast du deren Behauptungen alle selbst überprüft? Es finden sich sicher auch Wissenschaftler die nicht mit der gängigen Theorie überein stimmen...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wissenschaft glaubt an Fakten, die sich belegen lassen und Glaube ist eben kein Fakt und kann nicht belegt werden, daher ist er irrelevant.
> niemand wird verarscht, jeder, der an Gott glauben will, kann das machen, aber ihm sollte klar sein, dass Gott nur in seinem Kopf existiert und sonst nirgends.


 
Vielleicht ist es keine Verarsche wenn du meinen Glauben als irrelevant bezeichnest und mir belächelnd schreibst das es nur in meinem Kopf stattfindet aber besonders respektvoll finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Deshalb heißt es GLAUBEN


Aber wie kann ich blind an etwas glauben das in einen Buch steht?  Ich meine, hast du mal gelesen was da steht? Das enthält soviel Wiedersprüche das die Frage wie soetwas wirklich gehen könnte doch schon gerechtfertigt ist oder?

Und jetzt sei mal ganz ehrlich, wenn wir das was in diesen Buch steht nicht infrage stellen (dürfen), wie frei ist dann unser Wille wirklich?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich halte solche Diskussionen für sinnlos, weil die Wissenschafts-gläubigen nicht durch GLAUBE zu überzeugen sind. Dabei ist Wissenschaft auch nichts anderes als der Glaube an bestimmte Theorien die plausibel erscheinen, bis irgendein neuer Faktor ins Spiel kommt und die alte Theorie durch eine neue ersetzt werden muss...
> Es ist nur schade wie arrogant diese Wissenschaftsanbeter Menschen verarschen die an Gott glauben. Dabei scheint es dann besonder schlimm zu sein, wenn man an den Christen-Gott glaubt - exotische Religionen sind dagegen fast wieder toll und Religionen bei denen der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht sowieso...


So und hier wirst du unfair! Mein Professor hat mir immer gesagt das mann keine Angst haben muss sich geirrt zu haben, solang man den Arsch in der Hose hat und es auch zu geben kann!

Also, ich glaube nicht an den Kreationismus, weil es allen zu wiedersprechen scheint was man also "Wissenschaftlichen" beweisen kennt! Heißt das, dass es deshalb keinen Gott gibt? Das es unmöglich sein kann? Nein, mit nichten! Ich stelle nicht meinen Glauben an die unbestechlichkeit der Physik über alles andere, oder behaupte das sie das einzig wahre ist! Aber wenn deine Theorie wirklich wahr ist, dann wäre eswohl ein derber Scherz den Gott da mit seinen Kindern veranstalltet.

Ich meine, er legt absichtlich falsche Beweise aus, damit das was wir sehen nicht mit "seiner Schrift" übereinstimmt? Warum sollte ein Gott das tun?


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich bin von 6 Milliarden ausgegangen weil, wenn man beweisen könnte das es den Gott der Christen gibt, zwangsläufig alle Menschen Christen wären. Du glaubst der Mensch hat seinen freien Willen selbst entwickelt. Beweisen kannst du das auch nicht. Die Evolutionstheorie hat sich auch weiterentwickelt und ist nicht mehr ganz die selbe wie Darwin sie geschrieben hat. Wer sagt dir das du jetzt das richtige glaubst? Was wenn die Wissenschaftler lügen? Hast du deren Behauptungen alle selbst überprüft? Es finden sich sicher auch Wissenschaftler die nicht mit der gängigen Theorie überein stimmen...


Er wird sie wohl nicht selbst geprüft haben, aber jeder könnte es! Und da ist doch der Unterschied. In der Wissenschaft kannst du Sachen prüfen und es gibt eine Diskussionen darüber, in Glaubensfragen wird sowas von alten Männern entschieden, die sich für Unfehlbar halten ... Entschuldige.


----------



## xeno75 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sind in der westlichen Welt nunmal primär Christen, die sich dem Spott aussetzen - entweder, weil sie einer besonders auffälligen Sekte angehören (Stichwort: Zeugen Jehovas) oder weil sie als Kreationisten auftreten. Wer ankommt und behauptet, der hätte eine "wissenschafentliche" Theorie zur Entstehung des Lebens, die auf der Bibel aufbaut, sollte imho auch nicht von Arroganz sprechen, wenn ihm echte Wissenschaftler vor Augen halten, dass er nicht mal weiß, was eine "wissenschaftliche Theorie" überhaupt ist. Z.B. Scientologen müssen sich aber, im Vergleich zu ihrer Zahl, noch mehr anhören.
> Wer dagegen einfach nur glaubt und andere in Ruhe lässt, der wird i.d.R. auch seinerseits in Ruhe gelassen.



Ich finde nicht das Moslems, Buddhisten oder Esotheriker weniger Spott verdient hätten. Außerdem empfinde ich es ziemlich hart und noch dazu unwissend Christen mit Sekten wie den Zeugen Jehovas oder sogar Scientology gleichzusetzen. Ich glaube und lasse andere in Ruhe aber ich finde es teilweise schon sehr heftig wie über Christen und das Christentum hergezogen wird sobald auch nur der Begriff "Christ" fällt. Muslime werden mit mehr Respekt behandelt...oder liegt das nur an der Angst vor Bombenattentaten?


----------



## Pagz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Er hat Christen nicht mit den Zeugen Jehovas  gleichgesetzt, nur die Zeugen Jehovas sind nun mal eine christliche Sekte


----------



## xeno75 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich blind an etwas glauben das in einen Buch steht?  Ich meine, hast du mal gelesen was da steht? Das enthält soviel Wiedersprüche das die Frage wie soetwas wirklich gehen könnte doch schon gerechtfertigt ist oder?
> 
> Und jetzt sei mal ganz ehrlich, wenn wir das was in diesen Buch steht nicht infrage stellen (dürfen), wie frei ist dann unser Wille wirklich?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nie gesagt das du die Bibel nicht in Frage stellen darfst - im Gegenteil. Ich bin übrigens auch kein Kreationist. Ich glaube auch nicht das man die Bibel in allen Dingen so wörtlich nehmen muss/kann. Auch wenn viele Forscher die Bibel als zuverlässige Quelle für geschichtliche Ereignisse bestätigt haben muss ja nicht alles Fakt sein was da erzählt wird. Jesus hat viel durch Gleichnisse gelehrt und ich denke das die Bibel das auch macht. 

Ich schreibe über Glauben und werde hier zitiert als hätte ich wissenschaftliche Fakten aufgeschrieben. Ich habe bloß meine Sicht aufgeschrieben warum Gott nicht beweisbar sein darf, eben weil man dann nicht mehr die freie Wahl hat sich gegen ihn zu entscheiden.


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe über Glauben und werde hier zitiert als hätte ich wissenschaftliche Fakten aufgeschrieben. Ich habe bloß meine Sicht aufgeschrieben warum Gott nicht beweisbar sein darf, eben weil man dann nicht mehr die freie Wahl hat sich gegen ihn zu entscheiden.


Mal ne ernste gemeinte Frage, glaubst du das die Wissenschaftler sich irren?


----------



## xeno75 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Er wird sie wohl nicht selbst geprüft haben, aber jeder könnte es! Und da ist doch der Unterschied. In der Wissenschaft kannst du Sachen prüfen und es gibt eine Diskussionen darüber, in Glaubensfragen wird sowas von alten Männern entschieden, die sich für Unfehlbar halten ... Entschuldige.


 
Wie überprüfe ich bitte selbst ob die Mondlandung wirklich stattgefunden hat? Oder wie Quarks, Atome und Elektronen wirklich funktionieren? Viele wissenschaftliche Theorien werden einfach hingenommen im guten glauben es wird schon so richtig sein, weil der kluge Typ mit der Brille das so behauptet hat. Ich sagte ja schon das sich diese Theorien im Lauf der Zeit auch verändert haben oder durch andere Theorien ersetzt wurden...Ich finde nicht das Wissenschaft so absolut ist wie sie gerne dargestellt wird.



			
				Robin123 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat Christen nicht mit den Zeugen Jehovas gleichgesetzt, nur die Zeugen Jehovas sind nun mal eine christliche Sekte


 Die Zeugen sind in ihren Lehren ans Christentum angelehnt aber deshalb sind sie imho noch lange nicht christlich...


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Wie überprüfe ich bitte selbst ob die Mondlandung wirklich stattgefunden hat? Oder wie Quarks, Atome und Elektronen wirklich funktionieren? Viele wissenschaftliche Theorien werden einfach hingenommen im guten glauben es wird schon so richtig sein, weil der kluge Typ mit der Brille das so behauptet hat. Ich sagte ja schon das sich diese Theorien im Lauf der Zeit auch verändert haben oder durch andere Theorien ersetzt wurden...Ich finde nicht das Wissenschaft so absolut ist wie sie gerne dargestellt wird.


Oh nöööööööö .... besuch eine Uni die erklären dir das dann. Sorry, aber wenn du nur das glaubst was du sehen kannst, wie kannst du dann an Gott glauben?


----------



## xeno75 (28. März 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Mal ne ernste gemeinte Frage, glaubst du das die Wissenschaftler sich irren?


 
Keine Ahnung...aber es steht fest das sich schon viele Wissenschaftler geirrt haben  Aber natürlich finde ich viele Theorien plausibel und glaube das sie stimmen...nur weil ich Christ bin bin ich ja nicht blind und blöd. Letztendlich muss man für sich selber herausfinden was man glauben will und was nicht. Mir ging es nur darum zu sagen das Wissenschaft auch nicht absolut ist.



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Oh nöööööööö .... besuch eine Uni die erklären dir das dann. Sorry, aber wenn du nur das glaubst was du sehen kannst, wie kannst du dann an Gott glauben?



Weil ich nicht nur an das glaube was ich sehe. Aber wieso ist es so abwegig an Gott zu glauben, wenn man an Wissenschaften glaubt die man mit den Mitteln eines normalen Menschen (ja auch von Studenten ) nicht nachvollziehen kann?


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht nur an das glaube was ich sehe. Aber wieso ist es so abwegig an Gott zu glauben, wenn man an Wissenschaften glaubt die man mit den Mitteln eines normalen Menschen (ja auch von Studenten ) nicht nachvollziehen kann?


 Inwiefern ist den Gott nachvollziehbar?


----------



## xeno75 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Wir drehen uns im Kreis...
Ich sage Wissenschaft und Geschichte sind nur teilweise nachvollziehbar und das viele blind glauben etwas zu wissen, weil sie es von irgendjemand  (Eltern, Lehrer, Profs, Wissenschftler etc.) gelernt haben. Du sagst Gott ist nicht nachvollziehbar und doch gibt es viele Gläubige die ihn spüren oder Wunder erlebt haben und wenn man selber an ihn glaubt kann man das vielleicht auch nachvollziehen. Ich finde nicht das der reine Glaube an die Wissenschaft besser ist aber man muss eben selber wissen was man glaubt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Also wenn man sich das Universum ansieht dann ist eines ganz klar, das Gott ein Wissenschaftler ist. Der lebt und denkt und sich das alles ausgedacht hat, geplant und ausgeführt, dann ist das meine Erkenntnis. Was ich damit sagen will, an die Wissenschaft und an Gott gleichzeitig zu glauben ist möglich, ja so gar ein Muss!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nie anders behauptet. Aber wie sicher ist das was du weißt?
> Vor ein paar hundert Jahren war man sich so sicher das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, das man andersgläubige umgebracht hat...



Das die Erde keine Scheibe ist, weiß man seit weit über 2000, enventuell sogar 4000 Jahren - und im Gegensatz zu dem, was einige Leute (sehr, sehr erfolgreich) im 16.-18. Jhd. verbreitet haben, gibt es keinerlei Anzeichen dafür, dass dieses Wissen den europäischen Gelehrten des Mittelalters verlorenging. Naturwissenschaftler, die anderer Ansicht waren, dürfte es nie gegeben haben.



> Die Evolutionstheorie hat sich auch weiterentwickelt und ist nicht mehr ganz die selbe wie Darwin sie geschrieben hat.



Nicht mehr ganz die selbe stimmt - sie musste aber keinen einzigen der Grundsätze über Bord schmeißen, der komplette Mechanismus wurde 1:1 übernommen, man hat jetzt nur genauere Vorstellungen von seiner Wirkungsweise, wodurch man deutlich komplexere Beziehungen erklären kann.
Der einzige Teil, aus "Entstehung der Arten", den ich in der modernen Evolutionstheorie nicht wiederfinden konnte, steht auf der letzten Seite und dürfte auf Darwins eigene Ausbildung zurückgehen (und ist ein vorzügliches Element, um Evolutionskritiker, die das Buch nichtmal gelesen haben, auszusortieren  )



> Wer sagt dir das du jetzt das richtige glaubst? Was wenn die Wissenschaftler lügen?



"Was wenn zehntausende Leute, die dafür berühmt sind, sich gegenseitig die Augen auszuhacken, die gleiche Lüge verbreiten?" - ich halte meinen Vergleich mit Verschwörungstheorien aufrecht.




Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich blind an etwas glauben das in einen Buch steht?



Frag das mal die Leute, die das glauben, was in der "kleinen Geschichte der Zeit", "das egoistische Gen" &Co steht 



> Ich meine, hast du mal gelesen was da steht? Das enthält soviel Wiedersprüche das die Frage wie soetwas wirklich gehen könnte doch schon gerechtfertigt ist oder?



Das ist in der Tat die interessantere Frage: Wie kann man ausgerechnet etwas so widersprüchliches und missverständliches wie die Bibel als ultimative Wissensquelle ansehen? Das Ding lässt sich an einigen Stellen mit sich selbst widerlegen und bedarf an anderen soviel Interpretation, dass man sich eigentlich bei keiner einzigen Aussage, die man daraus ableitet, sicher sein kann, dass sie den Willen des Autors widerspiegelt - selbst wenn das Gott selbst gewesen wäre und nicht ein Gruppe von Menschen des 3. Jhd..
Es gibt Bücher von Hohlbein, die ein konsisteneres Bild vom göttlichen vermitteln (von Pratchett mal ganz zu schweigen).




xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das Moslems, Buddhisten oder Esotheriker weniger Spott verdient hätten.



Sagte ich auch nicht. Ich sagte nur, dass sie sich diesem in unserer Kultur nicht so oft aussetzen - weil sie schlichtweg seltener sind. (wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Nach allem, was ich bislang gelesen habe, ist der Koran wesentlich konsistenter, als die Bibel und Buddhisten und die meisten Esoteriker kann man mit Glauben an Gott&Co genausowenig dran kriegen, wie mit ach-so-wichtigen Details aus der Entwicklung des Lebens, eben weil sie menschliches Handeln in den Mittelpunkt stellen)



> Außerdem empfinde ich es ziemlich hart und noch dazu unwissend Christen mit Sekten wie den Zeugen Jehovas oder sogar Scientology gleichzusetzen.



Ich habe sie nicht mit Scientology gleichgesetzt (im Gegenteil) und Zeugen Jehovas sind, nach eigenem Verständniss, nunmal Christen und ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ich hier willkürlich Leuten den Glauben absprechen sollte, den sie vorgeben zu haben.



> Ich glaube und lasse andere in Ruhe aber ich finde es teilweise schon sehr heftig wie über Christen und das Christentum hergezogen wird sobald auch nur der Begriff "Christ" fällt. Muslime werden mit mehr Respekt behandelt...oder liegt das nur an der Angst vor Bombenattentaten?


 
Ohne Beispiele kann ich dazu nichts sagen, denn hier in diesem Forum gibt es definitiv ein paar Leute zuviel, die über Muslime herziehen - und Kommentare zu deren theologischen Weltbild sind da noch das harmloseste.
Es soll hier sogar Leute geben, die Muslime mit Bombenattentätern gleichsetzen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nie anders behauptet. Aber wie sicher ist das was du weißt?
> Vor ein paar hundert Jahren war man sich so sicher das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, das man andersgläubige umgebracht hat...



Einige Leute dachte, dass es eine Scheibe ist, die Gelehrten aus dem alten Griechenland wussten es schon besser (und das ist lange her), denn sie haben schon versucht den Durchmesser zu berechnen (was ihnen nach einigen Fehlversuchen auch recht passabel gelungen war).
Die Logik muss ja zwangsläufig sagen, dass die Erde keine Scheibe sein kann, denn wie anders erklärt man sich den Schatten, den die Erde auf den Mond wirft. Nur eine Kugel kann immer und überall so einen Schatten erzeugen.
Wieso kann man den Mast eines Schiffes zuerst sehen, und danach den Rumpf?

Ich weiß deswegen etwas, weil ich etwas lese und mir eben mehrere Quellen zusammensuche, die unabhängig voneinander berichten können.
Neben der Bibel gibts aber keine zweite, unabhängige Quelle und nur eine Quelle reicht mir halt nicht. Ich will auch nicht nur die Bild Zeitung als Printmedium haben und nur RTL als Fernsehsender.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich bin von 6 Milliarden ausgegangen weil, wenn man beweisen könnte das es den Gott der Christen gibt, zwangsläufig alle Menschen Christen wären. Du glaubst der Mensch hat seinen freien Willen selbst entwickelt. Beweisen kannst du das auch nicht. Die Evolutionstheorie hat sich auch weiterentwickelt und ist nicht mehr ganz die selbe wie Darwin sie geschrieben hat. Wer sagt dir das du jetzt das richtige glaubst? Was wenn die Wissenschaftler lügen? Hast du deren Behauptungen alle selbst überprüft? Es finden sich sicher auch Wissenschaftler die nicht mit der gängigen Theorie überein stimmen...



Was sagst du aber den Moslems. Beten die den falschen Gott an oder haben die Christen den falschen, wobei da ja noch der heilige Geist vorkommt, das versuch mal einem Moslem zu erklären, der schüttelt nur den Kopf.
Natürlich kann man nicht beweisen, woher das Bewusstsein kommt und wie es sich entwickelt hat, man kann nur Theorien aufstellen, die sich dann Experimenten und Forschungen stellen muss, wie eben die Evolutionstheorie. Sie hat sich auch den Forschungen und Entdeckungen stellen müssen und bisher hat sie sich sehr gut geschlagen. Sie wurde an einigen Stellen erweitert, was nicht ungewöhnlich ist, aber grundsätzlich ist sie immer noch so, wie Darwin sie entwickelt hat.

Warum sollten Wissenschaftler lügen?
Es arbeiten ja viele tausend Wissenschaftler daran, völlig unabhängig voneinander (meine Frau gehört auch dazu), sprechen die sich etwa alle ab und halten ihre Fakten geheim?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es keine Verarsche wenn du meinen Glauben als irrelevant bezeichnest und mir belächelnd schreibst das es nur in meinem Kopf stattfindet aber besonders respektvoll finde ich das nicht.



Glaube ist für die Menschen irrelevant, die an wissenschaftlichen Fakten interessiert sind und darauf ihr Wissen bauen, den Glaube liefert nun mal keine Fakten. Aber es ist ja nicht schlimm an was zu glauben, nur darf man das eben nicht über allem anderen stellen.
Und ja, Religion passiert in deinem Kopf, gibts sogar wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu.
Ursache fr Religion im Gehirn entdeckt
Glaubenserfahrungen lassen im Gehirn Netzwerke entstehen, Scannen, Neurone, Nucleus caudatus, mysthische Erfahrungen, Gott, Erinnerung, Nonnen, Gehirnscan, aktive Gehirnregionen, Studie, Religion, Spiritualitt, Pressext

Wie gesichert die nun sind, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber geforscht wird auch daran.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das du die Bibel nicht in Frage stellen darfst - im Gegenteil. Ich bin übrigens auch kein Kreationist. Ich glaube auch nicht das man die Bibel in allen Dingen so wörtlich nehmen muss/kann. Auch wenn viele Forscher die Bibel als zuverlässige Quelle für geschichtliche Ereignisse bestätigt haben muss ja nicht alles Fakt sein was da erzählt wird. Jesus hat viel durch Gleichnisse gelehrt und ich denke das die Bibel das auch macht.



Menschen haben die Bibel geschrieben, sie haben das reingeschrieben, was sie erlebt haben, daher ist es nur logisch, dass sich darunter auch Dinge finden, die sich tatsächlich ereignet haben, aber da es Meschen geschrieben haben, haben sie eben auch einige Geschichten erweitert (damit es spannend wird) oder sich ausgedacht (um im Gespräch zu bleiben). Was nun Fiktion und was Wahrheit ist, kann man im Nachhinein eben schwer auseinander halten.
Die Sichtweise war früher halt eine andere als heute, die Gesellschaft sowieso, auch dass nur Männer an der Bibel geschrieben haben, hat auch dazu beigetragen.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe über Glauben und werde hier zitiert als hätte ich wissenschaftliche Fakten aufgeschrieben. Ich habe bloß meine Sicht aufgeschrieben warum Gott nicht beweisbar sein darf, eben weil man dann nicht mehr die freie Wahl hat sich gegen ihn zu entscheiden.



Nein, natürlich nicht, aber Glaube ist nun mal nicht wissenschaftlich belegbar und nur darauf kommt es an. Die Evolutionstheorie kannst du anhand von Fakten begründen, den Glauben nicht.
Was passiert denn, wenn man "beweisen" kann, dass es keinen Gott gibt?
Bricht Chaos aus, stürzt sich die Menschheit ins Unglück?
Oder siegt die Vernunft?
(aber wie schon viele Male gesagt, man kann nicht beweisen, ob etwas nicht existiert, man kann nur Fakten sammeln, die darauf hindeuten oder eben nicht)



xeno75 schrieb:


> Wie überprüfe ich bitte selbst ob die Mondlandung wirklich stattgefunden hat?



Jep, das kannst du. Apollo 11, 14 und 15 haben Spiegel auf dem Mond zurück gelassen, die du mit einem Pulslaser anvisieren kannst (eine gut ausgerüstete Uni sollte das können, wir damals bei der TUHH haben das auch mal gemacht, war sehr geil, daher weiß ich auch aus erster Hand, wie weit der Mond wirklich entfernt ist ).
Wären die Menschen nie auf dem Mond gewesen, gäbe es keine Spiegel.
Und logischer Weise auch kein Mondgestein, z.B. mit Uran 236, das es auf der Erde nicht gibt.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Oder wie Quarks, Atome und Elektronen wirklich funktionieren?



Das haben sehr viele Wissenschaftler im Laufe der letzen 200 Jahre herausgefunden. Denkst du, die stecken alle unter einer Decke und erzählen Blödsinn?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Viele wissenschaftliche Theorien werden einfach hingenommen im guten glauben es wird schon so richtig sein, weil der kluge Typ mit der Brille das so behauptet hat. Ich sagte ja schon das sich diese Theorien im Lauf der Zeit auch verändert haben oder durch andere Theorien ersetzt wurden...Ich finde nicht das Wissenschaft so absolut ist wie sie gerne dargestellt wird.



Es ist eben nicht nur ein kluger Mann mit Brille, es sind tausende, Millionen in den Jahrhunderten, und wenn die alle das gleiche entdecken/vorfinden, dann muss da halt was dran sein.
Ohne fundiertes Wissen in der Quantenphysik könnte man keine Atom spalten oder verschmelzen, keinen Laser bauen (den du in deinem DVD Brenner hast) und keine Mikroschaltungen entwickeln (die du in deinem Prozessor hast) und es würde keine Sonne scheinen (ohne Tunneleffekt keine Kernfusion in der Sonne).



xeno75 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung...aber es steht fest das sich schon viele Wissenschaftler geirrt haben  Aber natürlich finde ich viele Theorien plausibel und glaube das sie stimmen...nur weil ich Christ bin bin ich ja nicht blind und blöd. Letztendlich muss man für sich selber herausfinden was man glauben will und was nicht. Mir ging es nur darum zu sagen das Wissenschaft auch nicht absolut ist.



Natürlich ist die Wissenschaft nicht absolut, sie macht Fehler, wie Einstein damals mit seiner kosmologischen Konstante oder die alten Griechen, die das Atom als unteilbar ansahen (daher ja auch der Name Atomos, was "das unzerschneidbare" bedeutet).
Doch die Wissenschaft lernt aus Fehler, lernt aus falschen Theorien, verbessert sie, erweitert sie, verändert sie. Eine Theorie ist nur dann gut, wenn sie durch Experimente/Forschungen belegbar ist, wie eben Galileo mit seinem Fernrohr, als er erkannte, dass die Jupiter Monde Jupiter umkreisten und nicht die Erde.
Die Kirche hatte damals die Erde zum Mittelpunkt des Universum erklärt und alle umgebracht, die anderer Meinung waren (wahrlich keine gute Zeit für wissenschaftliche Forschung). Daher ist ein Christ nun mal auch ein Anhänger der Kirche und was im Namen der Kirche so alles gemacht wurde, muss ich ja nicht mehr aufzählen.
Wenn man also sagt, dass man an Gott glaubt und nicht an die Kirche, dann darf man sich auch nicht als Christ, Jude oder Moslem bezeichnen.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht nur an das glaube was ich sehe. Aber wieso ist es so abwegig an Gott zu glauben, wenn man an Wissenschaften glaubt die man mit den Mitteln eines normalen Menschen (ja auch von Studenten ) nicht nachvollziehen kann?



Was kannst du denn nicht nachvollziehen?
Es gibt viele Menschen, die die Mathematik nicht begreifen (die hohe Mathematik, nicht den Schulkram), aber trotzdem existiert sie ja und ist auch anwendbar).


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Logik muss ja zwangsläufig sagen, dass die Erde keine Scheibe sein kann, denn wie anders erklärt man sich den Schatten, den die Erde auf den Mond wirft. Nur eine Kugel kann immer und überall so einen Schatten erzeugen.
> Wieso kann man den Mast eines Schiffes zuerst sehen, und danach den Rumpf?



Mir war schon klar das die Erde eine Kugel ist aber trotzdem danke für die Erklärung 
Das war nur als Beispiel gedacht für eine von vielen Theorien der Wissenschaft die im Lauf der Zeit geändert werden mussten obwohl sie als absolut gegolten hatten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß deswegen etwas, weil ich etwas lese und mir eben mehrere Quellen zusammensuche, die unabhängig voneinander berichten können.
> Neben der Bibel gibts aber keine zweite, unabhängige Quelle und nur eine Quelle reicht mir halt nicht. Ich will auch nicht nur die Bild Zeitung als Printmedium haben und nur RTL als Fernsehsender.



Die Bibel ist ein zentraler Bestandteil für die Forschungen vieler Wissenschaftler und viele geschichtliche Fakten wissen wir aus der Bibel. Dazu gibt es auch zahlreiche alte Schriften durch die zumindest teilweise bestätigt wird was die Bibel sagt. Außerdem belegen auch geologische Hinweise einige der Hinweise aus der Bibel. Natürlich gibt es dabei keine wissenschaftlichen Belege für Gott aber (und hier werden wir uns ewig im kreis drehen) es geht eben um GLAUBEN.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sagst du aber den Moslems. Beten die den falschen Gott an oder haben die Christen den falschen, wobei da ja noch der heilige Geist vorkommt, das versuch mal einem Moslem zu erklären, der schüttelt nur den Kopf.



Ja, die Moslems beten den falschen Gott an. Skandalöse Behauptung? Es können eben nicht alle Recht haben auch wenn es viele Leute gibt die gerne alle Religionen in trauter Einigkeit verbinden würden. In der Bibel sagt Gott aber etwas anderes. Das heißt aber nicht das man nicht trotzdem friedlich nebeneinander leben kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man nicht beweisen, woher das Bewusstsein kommt und wie es sich entwickelt hat, man kann nur Theorien aufstellen, die sich dann Experimenten und Forschungen stellen muss, wie eben die Evolutionstheorie. Sie hat sich auch den Forschungen und Entdeckungen stellen müssen und bisher hat sie sich sehr gut geschlagen. Sie wurde an einigen Stellen erweitert, was nicht ungewöhnlich ist, aber grundsätzlich ist sie immer noch so, wie Darwin sie entwickelt hat.



Ja, und ich glaube auch an die Evolution. Für mich wird dadurch aber nicht ausgeschlossen das es Gott gibt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Glaube ist für die Menschen irrelevant, die an wissenschaftlichen Fakten interessiert sind und darauf ihr Wissen bauen, den Glaube liefert nun mal keine Fakten. Aber es ist ja nicht schlimm an was zu glauben, nur darf man das eben nicht über allem anderen stellen.
> Und ja, Religion passiert in deinem Kopf, gibts sogar wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu.
> Wie gesichert die nun sind, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber geforscht wird auch daran.


 
Nett das du mir meinen Glauben lassen willst solange ich das nur ein bisschen nebenher mache.
Natürlich entsteht durch Glauben etwas in meinem Gehirn. Es entstehen immer Netzwerke im Gehirn, auch wenn ich in der Nase bohre.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, das kannst du. Apollo 11, 14 und 15 haben Spiegel auf dem Mond zurück gelassen, die du mit einem Pulslaser anvisieren kannst ...



Es geht nicht darum ob manche Menschen es nachweisen können. Es geht darum das die Mehrheit es glaubt und diesen Glauben auch mit Herzblut verteidigt, obwohl sie es selbst nicht wissen können.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht nur ein kluger Mann mit Brille, es sind tausende, Millionen in den Jahrhunderten, und wenn die alle das gleiche entdecken/vorfinden, dann muss da halt was dran sein.



In den Jahrhunderten gab es auch Millionen / Milliarden von Menschen die alle an Gott glauben... wenn die das alle getan haben muss ja was dran sein, hm? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Kirche hatte damals die Erde zum Mittelpunkt des Universum erklärt und alle umgebracht, die anderer Meinung waren (wahrlich keine gute Zeit für wissenschaftliche Forschung).



Das die Erde Mittelpunkt des Universums ist hat sicher nicht die Kirche erfunden. Das war eben der damalige Stand der Wissenschaft (Menschen stellen sich nunmal tendenziell gern ins Zentrum der Welt).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher ist ein Christ nun mal auch ein Anhänger der Kirche und was im Namen der Kirche so alles gemacht wurde, muss ich ja nicht mehr aufzählen. Wenn man also sagt, dass man an Gott glaubt und nicht an die Kirche, dann darf man sich auch nicht als Christ, Jude oder Moslem bezeichnen.



Hier schmeißt du mit Halbwissen wieder alle möglichen Religionen in einen Topf. 
Es gibt viele Atheisten die Kirche mit Gott gleichsetzen und dabei vergessen das Kirche immer von Menschen gemacht ist. Das man kein Christ sein kann ohne an Kirche zu glauben ist Quatsch. Christen sind Nachfolger von Jesus Christus. Diese vereinen sich häufig in Kirchen weil es dem Glauben gut tut wenn man sich untereinander austauscht. Das sorgt aber noch lange nicht dafür das Kirche unfehlbar wird. Und selbst wenn man heute Kirche gut findet muss man nicht gutheißen was in der Vergangenheit war.


----------



## Fragile Heart (29. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich das Universum ansieht dann ist eines ganz klar, das Gott ein Wissenschaftler ist. Der lebt und denkt und sich das alles ausgedacht hat, geplant und ausgeführt, dann ist das meine Erkenntnis. Was ich damit sagen will, an die Wissenschaft und an Gott gleichzeitig zu glauben ist möglich, ja so gar ein Muss!


Denn müsstest du mir mal genauer erläutern. Wie kommst du auf genau diesen Schluß? 



xeno75 schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis...
> Ich sage Wissenschaft und Geschichte sind nur teilweise nachvollziehbar und das viele blind glauben etwas zu wissen, weil sie es von irgendjemand  (Eltern, Lehrer, Profs, Wissenschftler etc.) gelernt haben. Du sagst Gott ist nicht nachvollziehbar und doch gibt es viele Gläubige die ihn spüren oder Wunder erlebt haben und wenn man selber an ihn glaubt kann man das vielleicht auch nachvollziehen. Ich finde nicht das der reine Glaube an die Wissenschaft besser ist aber man muss eben selber wissen was man glaubt.


Richtig wir drehen uns im Kreise, aber nicht weil ich an die Unfehlbarkeit der Wissenschaft glaube. Wissenschaft ist nicht unfehlbar und diesen Anspruch hat soweit ich weiß auch noch nie ein ernst zunehmender Wissenschaftler geäußert. Wissenschaft wird von Menschen betrieben und wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler. Diesen Fakt solltest du einfach mal akzeptieren, denn sonst kommen wir nicht wirklich weiter! Das in der Wissenschaft nicht alle Theorie richtig sind, ist auch gar nicht schlim. Denn wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Theorie nicht mehr mit der Realität übereinstimmt, dann muss an der Theorie was nicht stimmen und kann von jeden einfach modifiziert werden und in den Diskussionsprozess eingebracht werden. So korrigiert sich die Wissenschaft selber! Ist das soweit verständlich? 



xeno75 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob manche Menschen es nachweisen können. Es geht darum das die Mehrheit es glaubt und diesen Glauben auch mit Herzblut verteidigt, obwohl sie es selbst nicht wissen können.


Und da haben wir ihn nun, meinen absoluten Lieblingskracher in solchen Diskussionen! 

Halten wir mal fest was du gerade gesagt hast. Du forderst eindeutige und von jeden prüfbare Beweise für die Wissenschaft, gehts aber nicht mal auf den kleinsten Zweifel der Gegenseite ein, wenn diese Zweifel an die Glaubwürdigkeit offensichtlich Wiedersprüchlicher Aussagen hegt. Hab ich doch soweit richtig verstanden oder? 



xeno75 schrieb:


> Das die Erde Mittelpunkt des Universums ist hat sicher nicht die Kirche erfunden. Das war eben der damalige Stand der Wissenschaft (Menschen stellen sich nunmal tendenziell gern ins Zentrum der Welt).


Mmh, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, war es wohl doch die Kirche. Ich bin da jetzt keine Expertin, aber es gibt Beweise das die Griechen schon wussten das die Erde eine Kugel ist (hat quantum ja schon erwähnt) und soweit ich weiß auch Hinweis das die Ägypter dieses Wissen auch besssen haben könnten. Die Kirche hingegen hat doch belegbar sehr lange alles Wissen dieser Art versucht zu vertuschen. Wie konnte es sein, das der Vertreter Gottes auf Erden einen solchen Fehler begeht? Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber für einen Unfehlbaren doch schon ein ziemlich blöder Fehler oder?


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Diesen Fakt solltest du einfach mal akzeptieren, denn sonst kommen wir nicht wirklich weiter! Das in der Wissenschaft nicht alle Theorie richtig sind, ist auch gar nicht schlim. Denn wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Theorie nicht mehr mit der Realität übereinstimmt, dann muss an der Theorie was nicht stimmen und kann von jeden einfach modifiziert werden und in den Diskussionsprozess eingebracht werden. So korrigiert sich die Wissenschaft selber! Ist das soweit verständlich?


 
Klar ist das Verständlich. Wo habe ich denn gesagt das es anders ist? 
Wo willst du denn weiterkommen? Mich zu überzeugen das Glauben sein zu lassen? 
Ich will hier keinen "bekehren" und ihr werdet mich auch nicht davon überzeugen können nicht mehr zu glauben.
Wir werden hier noch den Thread mit tausend Seiten sprengen und nichts ändern.


----------



## Fragile Heart (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Klar ist das Verständlich. Wo habe ich denn gesagt das es anders ist?
> Wo willst du denn weiterkommen? Mich zu überzeugen das Glauben sein zu lassen?
> Ich will hier keinen "bekehren" und ihr werdet mich auch nicht davon überzeugen können nicht mehr zu glauben.
> Wir werden hier noch den Thread mit tausend Seiten sprengen und nichts ändern.


Es ging nie darum dich zu bekehren, dass ist alleine Aufgabe der Religion, sondern darum das du verstehst wo der Unterschied zwischen Glauben und Wissenschaft ist.


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Halten wir mal fest was du gerade gesagt hast. Du forderst eindeutige und von jeden prüfbare Beweise für die Wissenschaft, gehts aber nicht mal auf den kleinsten Zweifel der Gegenseite ein, wenn diese Zweifel an die Glaubwürdigkeit offensichtlich Wiedersprüchlicher Aussagen hegt. Hab ich doch soweit richtig verstanden oder?



Nö...ich fordere keine Beweise. Ich sage nur das wissenschaftliche Aussagen einfach geglaubt werden ohne das der Großteil der Menschen es prüft oder prüfen kann. Und ich frage wieso es dann so schwer ist religiöse Glauben auch nur zu akzeptieren.



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Wie konnte es sein, das der Vertreter Gottes auf Erden einen solchen Fehler begeht? Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber für einen Unfehlbaren doch schon ein ziemlich blöder Fehler oder?



Der "Vertreter Gottes" wie du es nennst ist auch nur ein Mensch. Nur weil man sagt das man im Namen Gottes handelt muss das ja nicht stimmen. Und gerade zu der Zeit war die Kirche eher ein Instrument für die Mächtigen...was da alles schlimmes getan wurde ist ja schon seitenfüllend beschrieben worden.



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Es ging nie darum dich zu bekehren, dass ist alleine Aufgabe der Religion, sondern darum das du verstehst wo der Unterschied zwischen Glauben und Wissenschaft ist.


 
Klar.

Wissenschaft ist wenn ich sage: "Da ist Bier im Kühlschrank" und ich sehe nach um es zu prüfen.
Religion ist wenn ich sage: "Da ist Bier im Kühlschrank" ohne nachzusehen um es zu prüfen.
Esotherik ist wenn ich nachsehe, es ist kein Bier da und ich behaupte trotzdem "Da ist Bier im Kühlschrank".


----------



## Fragile Heart (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Der "Vertreter Gottes" wie du es nennst ist auch nur ein Mensch. Nur weil man sagt das man im Namen Gottes handelt muss das ja nicht stimmen. Und gerade zu der Zeit war die Kirche eher ein Instrument für die Mächtigen...was da alles schlimmes getan wurde ist ja schon seitenfüllend beschrieben worden.


Nein, die Kirche zu dieser Zeit waren die Mächtigsten! Sie haben erst später an Bedeutung verloren. Der Papst hatte zu dieser Zeit mehr Macht als jeder König was man an vielen Stellen eindrucksvoll belegen kann.


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Nein, die Kirche zu dieser Zeit waren die Mächtigsten! Sie haben erst später an Bedeutung verloren. Der Papst hatte zu dieser Zeit mehr Macht als jeder König was man an vielen Stellen eindrucksvoll belegen kann.



Deshalb waren adlige häufig auch Obrige in der Kirche. Das hat aber nichts mit Glaube zu tun sondern mit Instrumentalisierung des Glaubens zur Ausübung von Macht.
Auch heute gibt es viele Leute die Pastor werden ohne Christ zu sein. Einfach weil's ein sicherer Job ist oder aus anderen Gründen... Deshalb ist es Blödsinn Kirche mit Gott gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Deshalb waren adlige häufig auch Obrige in der Kirche. Das hat aber nichts mit Glaube zu tun sondern mit Instrumentalisierung des Glaubens zur Ausübung von Macht.
> Auch heute gibt es viele Leute die Pastor werden ohne Christ zu sein. Einfach weil's ein sicherer Job ist oder aus anderen Gründen... Deshalb ist es Blödsinn Kirche mit Gott gleichzusetzen.


Deine Argumentation lässt aber auch direkt ernste Zweifel am Kreationismus aufkommen! Denn auch da ist nicht ausgeschlossen das diese Idee zum Machterhalt entstanden ist oder nicht? Und das Blöde an der Sache ist, ausser einer Fragwürdigen Quelle (ja auch von Menschen geschrieben und wer weiß ob die Herrn die das niedergeschrieben haben, es auch richtig verstanden haben?) gibt es nur "Beweise" dafür das sie nicht richtig ist.


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ich habe ja schon gesagt das ich kein Kreationist bin. Die 7 Tage Geschichte ist meiner Meinung nach ein Gleichnis.
Außerdem wurde die Bibel an vielen Stellen nicht nur von einer Person (der wahrscheinlich böse und besoffen oder sonstwie schwachsinnig war ) aufgeschrieben sondern von vielen verschiedenen Gelehrten die alle das selbe oder sehr ähnliches geschrieben haben. Wenn viele Wissenschaftler das gleiche behaupten muss es doch richtig sein, oder?


----------



## Fragile Heart (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde die Bibel an vielen Stellen nicht nur von einer Person (der wahrscheinlich böse und besoffen oder sonstwie schwachsinnig war ) aufgeschrieben sondern von vielen verschiedenen Gelehrten die alle das selbe oder sehr ähnliches geschrieben haben. Wenn viele Wissenschaftler das gleiche behaupten muss es doch richtig sein, oder?


Muss es das? Ich würde sagen nicht zwingend.


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Muss es das? Ich würde sagen nicht zwingend.


 
ich hab's nur mal erwähnt weil Quanti das Argument auch benutzt hat 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das haben sehr viele Wissenschaftler im Laufe der letzen 200 Jahre herausgefunden. Denkst du, die stecken alle unter einer Decke und erzählen Blödsinn? Es ist eben nicht nur ein kluger Mann mit Brille, es sind tausende, Millionen in den Jahrhunderten, und wenn die alle das gleiche entdecken/vorfinden, dann muss da halt was dran sein.


----------



## Skysnake (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das Moslems, Buddhisten oder Esotheriker weniger Spott verdient hätten. Außerdem empfinde ich es ziemlich hart und noch dazu unwissend Christen mit Sekten wie den Zeugen Jehovas oder sogar Scientology gleichzusetzen. Ich glaube und lasse andere in Ruhe aber ich finde es teilweise schon sehr heftig wie über Christen und das Christentum hergezogen wird sobald auch nur der Begriff "Christ" fällt. Muslime werden mit mehr Respekt behandelt...oder liegt das nur an der Angst vor Bombenattentaten?


 Bitte lies folgendes Zitat:


Robin123 schrieb:


> Er hat Christen nicht mit den Zeugen Jehovas  gleichgesetzt, nur die Zeugen Jehovas sind nun mal eine christliche Sekte


Zeugen Jehovas sind eine evangelische "Sekte". Genau wie das gesamte Christentum früher mal eine Sekte war. Btw. einige Jünger von Jesus waren in sehr fundamentalen jüdischen Sekten....
Du bezeichnest also nur die römisch katholische Kirche, also das ursprüngliche Christentum als echte Christen. So so sehr interessant. Da würde dir aber selbst der Papst etc. aber widersprechen 
Dazu gibt es noch sehr viel andere Christen, wie die anglistische Kirche, oder die Orthodoxen. Das sind alles Christen (Ok bei den Orthodoxen bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher)



Robin123 schrieb:


> Er hat Christen nicht mit den Zeugen Jehovas gleichgesetzt, nur die Zeugen Jehovas sind nun mal eine christliche Sekte


Wer definiert bitte was eine Sekte ist? Für mich sind nahezu alle Glaubensrichtungen Sekten, da sie anderen ihren Glauben aufzwingen. Die Buddisten etc. verdienen deswegen recht viel Respekt, da sie ausdrücklich jeden andersgläubigen respektieren. Das ist ein Grundpfeiler ihres Glaubens.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Wie überprüfe ich bitte selbst ob die Mondlandung wirklich stattgefunden hat? Oder wie Quarks, Atome und Elektronen wirklich funktionieren? Viele wissenschaftliche Theorien werden einfach hingenommen im guten glauben es wird schon so richtig sein, weil der kluge Typ mit der Brille das so behauptet hat. Ich sagte ja schon das sich diese Theorien im Lauf der Zeit auch verändert haben oder durch andere Theorien ersetzt wurden...Ich finde nicht das Wissenschaft so absolut ist wie sie gerne dargestellt wird.


Du kannst das alles nach prüfen, wenn du nur willst....
Mondlandung:
Nimm einen relativ starken Laser, und ein ordentliches Teleskop und schick auf den bei einer Mondlandung installierten Spiegel den Laserstrahl, und messe diesen dann mit einer CCD Kamera am Ende des Teleskops. Die Daten des Spiegels findest du im Internet.
Atome:
Mach Rutherfords Streuexperiment. Nimm also ein Metall, vorzugsweise Gold, so wie Rutherford, walze es SEHR dünn aus und nimm einen Beta-Strahler. Aus der statistischen Verteilung der Streuung wirst du sehen, das es nur einen sehr kleinen Atomkern gibt, und drum herum die Elektronenwolke.
Elektronen:
Mach das Millikant-Experiment. Nimm also nen Kondensator, den du in eine Kammer einbaust. Dazu nimmst du dann noch einen kleinen Blasebalg, mit dem du Öl zerstäuben kannst. Noch eine Stoppuhr und eine Skala. Ein Mikroskop ist auch ganz nützlich für gute Ergebnisse, da die Tröpfchen schon sehr klein sein sollten. Damit kannst du die Elementarladung bestimmen.
Für den richtigen Beweis von Elektronen kannst du dann noch ne Blasen/Nebelkammer bauen, ist jetzt auch nicht sooo schwer, wobei du da schon etwas aufpassen solltest, da du hier definitiv mit Hochspannung arbeiten wirst. Da siehst du dann aber sogar deine Elektronen. Mit den Messwerten aus Millikan kannst du dann sogar Elektronen und Positronen unterscheiden. Glückwunsch! 

Ist also alles ganz einfach, selbst mit den finanziellen Mitteln eines Normalbürgers nach zu weisen. Die Genauigkeit die aktuelle Messungen haben kannst du damit natürlich nicht erreichen, aber du kannst nachweisen, das die Messwerte in deinem Fehlerbereich liegen  und du signifikante Ergebnisse hast.

Bei Quarks gebe ich dir recht, das wird wirklich schwer als Ottonormalo dies zu zeigen, ohne Millionen zu benötigen.

Was du aber recht einfach zeigen kannst, ist die Quantennatur. Nimm eine Vakuumröhre, leg eine Hochspannung an und gib in die Röhre ein verdünntes Gas, welches du dann noch mit Vakuumpumpe in der Konzentration verändern kannst. Du wirst bei genügend hoher Spannung (Glühkathode hilft da) und niedrig genügendem Druck äquidistante Lichtscheiben sehen, die dir direkt die Quantennatur in der von uns wahrnehmbaren Welt zeigen.



> Die Zeugen sind in ihren Lehren ans Christentum angelehnt aber deshalb sind sie imho noch lange nicht christlich...


siehe oben... 


Sonst noch fragen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Das war nur als Beispiel gedacht für eine von vielen Theorien der Wissenschaft die im Lauf der Zeit geändert werden mussten obwohl sie als absolut gegolten hatten.



Nö, schon vor 4000 Jahren wusste man, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist. Die Gelehrten der Antike haben es nachgewiesen und als Fakt hingestellt. Die Royal Historical Society hatte durch jahrelange Forschung herausgefunden, dass die weitläufige Meinung, die Erde sei eine Scheibe, völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist, niemand hat das im Mittelalter gedacht, zumindest nicht die gelehrten an den Königshofen oder in den Kirchen. Christoph Columbus ist mit der Santa Maria nicht deswegen losgesegelt um zu beweisen, dass die Erde rund ist, sonder er ist losgesegelt um neue Schiffsrouten zu finden.
Aristoteles hat zur Kugelform damals folgende Gründe angenommen:
- Sämtliche schwere Körper streben zum Mittelpunkt, da sie das von allen Seiten machen, muss die Erde eine Kugel sein.
- Bei Schiffen kann man zuerst das Segel sehen, danach den Rumpf.
- In südlichen Ländern erscheinen südliche Sternbilder höher.
- Der Erdschatten auf dem Mond ist stets rund.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Die Bibel ist ein zentraler Bestandteil für die Forschungen vieler Wissenschaftler und viele geschichtliche Fakten wissen wir aus der Bibel. Dazu gibt es auch zahlreiche alte Schriften durch die zumindest teilweise bestätigt wird was die Bibel sagt. Außerdem belegen auch geologische Hinweise einige der Hinweise aus der Bibel. Natürlich gibt es dabei keine wissenschaftlichen Belege für Gott aber (und hier werden wir uns ewig im kreis drehen) es geht eben um GLAUBEN.



Hab ich schon gesagt, die Menschen haben Geschehnisse zu der Zeit aufgeschrieben, einige haben sie ausgeschmückt, andere haben sie erweitert und durch neue Sachen ergänzt, die eben nicht passiert sind. Es war ja nun mal kein Tagebuch, in das alle reingeschrieben haben, diese Texte wurden im Laufe der Jahrhunderte zusammen getragen. Anderes war nur Hörensagen.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ja, und ich glaube auch an die Evolution. Für mich wird dadurch aber nicht ausgeschlossen das es Gott gibt.



Dann erzähl doch mal, wie das abgelaufen ist, wie passt Gott in die Evolution, wenn der Mensch selbst ein Teil der Evolution ist und eben gemeinsame Vorfahren mit den Affen hat, also nicht Gottes Geschöpf ist?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Nett das du mir meinen Glauben lassen willst solange ich das nur ein bisschen nebenher mache.
> Natürlich entsteht durch Glauben etwas in meinem Gehirn. Es entstehen immer Netzwerke im Gehirn, auch wenn ich in der Nase bohre.



Damit will ich eben ausdrücken, dass Gott nur in den Gehirnen der Menschen existiert, sonst nirgends und das ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm.
Früher haben die Menschen alle möglichen Götter gehabt, haben Opfer gebracht, in der Hoffnung, dass sie Sonne wieder kommt (was sie auch immer tat, nachm Winter), waren tief erschüttert, als ein unbekanntes Wesen die Sonne verschluckte und wieder ausspuckte (Eine Sonnenfinsternis ist schon sehr beeindruckend). Bisher hat die Wissenschaft für alle Vorgänge auf der Erde eine wissenschaftliche Ursache gefunden, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch die letzten Rätsel gelöst werden.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob manche Menschen es nachweisen können. Es geht darum das die Mehrheit es glaubt und diesen Glauben auch mit Herzblut verteidigt, obwohl sie es selbst nicht wissen können.



Glaube ist aber nun mal nicht wissen und da man Glaube nicht mit Fakten belegen kann, hat er in einer wissenschaftlichen Runde eben nicht viel verloren.



xeno75 schrieb:


> In den Jahrhunderten gab es auch Millionen / Milliarden von Menschen die alle an Gott glauben... wenn die das alle getan haben muss ja was dran sein, hm?



Und?
Millionen glauben an den Lottogewinn am nächsten Samstag. 



xeno75 schrieb:


> Das die Erde Mittelpunkt des Universums ist hat sicher nicht die Kirche erfunden. Das war eben der damalige Stand der Wissenschaft (Menschen stellen sich nunmal tendenziell gern ins Zentrum der Welt).



Doch, das hat die Kirche "erfunden" bzw. fand die Überlegung super und hat sie sofort übernommen und als einzigen Fakt dargestellt.
Die alten Griechen haben schon nachgewiesen, dass die Sonne der Mittelpunkt sein muss, nicht die Erde, doch diese Fakten wurde eben nicht beibehalten, weil es nicht zu dem passte, was damals die weitläufige Meinung war, dass der Mensch der Mittelpunkt ist, also muss auch sein Planet der Mittelpunkt sein und niemand hat der Kirche widersprochen, auch deswegen nicht, weil niemand die Bildung hatte, es auf wissenschaftlichem Niveau anzweifeln zu können. Selbst im 18. Jahrhundert, als schon bewiesen war, dass die Sonne nur ein Teil der Milchstraße war, hat die Kirche immer noch an ihrem Modell festgehalten. Der Islam war übrigens nicht so wissensresistent, bei ihm forschten die Leute und entdecken, dass die Sonne und nicht die Erde im Zentrum war, auch die Asiaten wussten es schon lange vor Kopernikus.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Hier schmeißt du mit Halbwissen wieder alle möglichen Religionen in einen Topf.
> Es gibt viele Atheisten die Kirche mit Gott gleichsetzen und dabei vergessen das Kirche immer von Menschen gemacht ist. Das man kein Christ sein kann ohne an Kirche zu glauben ist Quatsch. Christen sind Nachfolger von Jesus Christus. Diese vereinen sich häufig in Kirchen weil es dem Glauben gut tut wenn man sich untereinander austauscht. Das sorgt aber noch lange nicht dafür das Kirche unfehlbar wird. Und selbst wenn man heute Kirche gut findet muss man nicht gutheißen was in der Vergangenheit war.



Nun ja, ich will es mal anders sehen, du bist gläubig, richtig, als was siehst du dich, als Christ, ja? gehst du in die Kirche?
Wenn ja, dann erübrigt sich alles weitere, wenn nein, dann bist du auch kein Christ. Denn Jesus hat ja nun mal das Christentum gegründet. Die Kirchen entstanden um den Glauben besser verbreiten zu können und um Orte zu schaffen, wo sich Gläubige treffen konnten. Sie ist also Teil der Glaubens. Das Christentum und die Kirche kann man nicht trennen.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Nö...ich fordere keine Beweise. Ich sage nur das wissenschaftliche Aussagen einfach geglaubt werden ohne das der Großteil der Menschen es prüft oder prüfen kann. Und ich frage wieso es dann so schwer ist religiöse Glauben auch nur zu akzeptieren.



Weil sehr viele verschiedene Menschen sehr viele verschiedene Bereich der Wissenschaft abdeckt und jeder den anderen durch Experimente überprüft. Keine Theorie wird als Fakt angenommen, wenn sie nicht immer und immer wieder durch Forschungen belegt werden kann.
Der Glaube basiert aber nur auf einem einzigen Buch, das vor langer Zeit geschrieben wurde und zu dem es keinen Beweise für die Richtigkeit des Textes gibt, und daran glaubst du?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Wissenschaft ist wenn ich sage: "Da ist Bier im Kühlschrank" und ich sehe nach um es zu prüfen.
> Religion ist wenn ich sage: "Da ist Bier im Kühlschrank" ohne nachzusehen um es zu prüfen.
> Esotherik ist wenn ich nachsehe, es ist kein Bier da und ich behaupte trotzdem "Da ist Bier im Kühlschrank".



Glaube ist, wenn ich täglich bete, dass Bier im Keller ist, wenn die Party am Wochenende beginnt (und sie dann alle aufm Trockenen sitzen, weil keiner eingekauft hat )



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon gesagt das ich kein Kreationist bin. Die 7 Tage Geschichte ist meiner Meinung nach ein Gleichnis.



Wie lief es denn genau ab?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde die Bibel an vielen Stellen nicht nur von einer Person (der wahrscheinlich böse und besoffen oder sonstwie schwachsinnig war ) aufgeschrieben sondern von vielen verschiedenen Gelehrten die alle das selbe oder sehr ähnliches geschrieben haben. Wenn viele Wissenschaftler das gleiche behaupten muss es doch richtig sein, oder?



Die Bibel wurde über einen Zeitraum von 1000 Jahren geschrieben, niemand hat das Geschriebene der anderen überprüft, es fand keine Gegendarstellung statt. Die Wissenschaft überprüft sich aber, das ist der feine, aber wichtige Unterschied.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei Quarks gebe ich dir recht, das wird wirklich schwer als Ottonormalo dies zu zeigen, ohne Millionen zu benötigen.


 
Das geht auch, du kannst dich beim CERN anmelden, als Besucher und dir die Experimente anschauen (das geht aber wohl nur, wenn du bei einer Uni bist, weiß nicht genau).
Wer da ein schwarzes Loch findet, darfs behalten.


----------



## xeno75 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du bezeichnest also nur die römisch katholische Kirche, also das ursprüngliche Christentum als echte Christen.



Es ist toll das hier jeder meiner Posts aufs kleinste zitiert und seziert wird (sehr wissenschaftlich) nur habe ich das nie geschrieben was du mir hier andichtest. Es gibt viele christliche Kirchen. Die Zeugen Jehovas gehören für mich aber nicht dazu. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Für mich sind nahezu alle Glaubensrichtungen Sekten, da sie anderen ihren Glauben aufzwingen.



Ich zwinge niemandem meinen Glauben auf. In dieser Runde hier fühle ich mich eher als derjenige dem hier etwas aufgezwungen werden soll. Christus hat übrigens auch nirgends gesagt das man andere zum Glauben zwingen kann oder soll.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du kannst das alles nach prüfen, wenn du nur willst....



Es geht mir nicht darum ob man es nachprüfen kann (auch wenn einiges für normalsterbliche sicher schwer machbar ist). Ich wollte nur zeigen das viele Menschen das glauben was ihnen von Wissenschaftlern gesagt wird ohne es zu prüfen/prüfen zu können und das sich Wissenschaftler auch sehr häufig gegenseitig widersprechen. Alles Dinge die bei Religion angeprangert werden. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann erzähl doch mal, wie das abgelaufen ist, wie passt Gott in die Evolution, wenn der Mensch selbst ein Teil der Evolution ist und eben gemeinsame Vorfahren mit den Affen hat, also nicht Gottes Geschöpf ist?



Die Evolution schließt nicht aus das die entstandene Entwicklung von Gott gesteuert wurde.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du bezeichnest also nur die römisch katholische Kirche, also das ursprüngliche Christentum als echte Christen.



Es ist toll das hier jeder meiner Posts aufs kleinste zitiert und seziert wird (sehr wissenschaftlich) nur habe ich das nie geschrieben was du mir hier andichtest. Es gibt viele christliche Kirchen. Die Zeugen Jehovas gehören für mich aber nicht dazu. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Für mich sind nahezu alle Glaubensrichtungen Sekten, da sie anderen ihren Glauben aufzwingen.



Ich zwinge niemandem meinen Glauben auf. In dieser Runde hier fühle ich mich eher als derjenige dem hier etwas aufgezwungen wird. Christus hat übrigens auch nirgends gesagt das man andere zum Glauben zwingen kann oder soll.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du kannst das alles nach prüfen, wenn du nur willst....



Es geht mir nicht darum ob man es nachprüfen kann (auch wenn einiges für normalsterbliche sicher schwer machbar ist). Ich wollte nur zeigen das viele Menschen das glauben was ihnen von Wissenschaftlern gesagt wird ohne es zu prüfen/prüfen zu können und das sich Wissenschaftler auch sehr häufig gegenseitig widersprechen. Alles Dinge die bei Religion angeprangert werden. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Glaube ist aber nun mal nicht wissen und da man Glaube nicht mit Fakten belegen kann, hat er in einer wissenschaftlichen Runde eben nicht viel verloren.



Wie oft wollen wir hier noch aufschreiben das Glauben nicht Wissen ist?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denn Jesus hat ja nun mal das Christentum gegründet. Die Kirchen entstanden um den Glauben besser verbreiten zu können und um Orte zu schaffen, wo sich Gläubige treffen konnten. Sie ist also Teil der Glaubens. Das Christentum und die Kirche kann man nicht trennen.



Jesus war Jude und er hat keine Religion gegründet. Auch seine Jünger waren Juden - das die eben gemerkt haben das der Messias gekommen ist während die anderen immer noch darauf warten das er kommt. Im Lauf der Zeit ist daraus das Christentum entstanden. 

Außerdem ist "die Kirche" kein Teil des Glaubens, sie ist eine Organisation gegründet von Gläubigen. Deshalb gibt es auch mehr als nur eine christliche Kirche.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Glaube basiert aber nur auf einem einzigen Buch, das vor langer Zeit geschrieben wurde und zu dem es keinen Beweise für die Richtigkeit des Textes gibt, und daran glaubst du?



Lächerlich, hm?  Aber das Glaube keine Wissenschaft ist haben wir ja schon oft genug geschrieben.

Aber anders als du schreibst ist die Bibel nicht als ein einziges Buch geschrieben worden. Es ist eine Sammlung von Zeugnissen und Geschichten die über die Zeit weitererzählt, später aufgeschrieben und irgendwann zusammen getragen wurde. Das alte Testament ist z.B. aus der Thora der Juden. Darüber hinaus sind die Texte an unterschiedlichen Orten aufgeschrieben und später von Archäologen gefunden worden und stimmten trotzdem miteinander überein. Das ist  einer der Gründe warum die Bibel ein wichtiger Helfer für Geschichtskundler und Archäologie gilt. Und das obwohl das Wissenschaftler sind.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Glaube ist, wenn ich täglich bete, dass Bier im Keller ist, wenn die Party am Wochenende beginnt (und sie dann alle aufm Trockenen sitzen, weil keiner eingekauft hat )



Es soll durchaus schon Gebete gegeben haben die erhört wurden. Natürlich alles reiner Zufall.
Aber es heißt nicht umsonst "Gott hilft dem der sich selbst hilft"


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Es ist toll das hier jeder meiner Posts aufs kleinste zitiert und seziert wird (sehr wissenschaftlich) nur habe ich das nie geschrieben was du mir hier andichtest. Es gibt viele christliche Kirchen. Die Zeugen Jehovas gehören für mich aber nicht dazu.



Und wie lange gibt es diese christlichen Kirchen schon, alle seit 2000 Jahren?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Die Evolution schließt nicht aus das die entstandene Entwicklung von Gott gesteuert wurde.


 
Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum ob man es nachprüfen kann (auch wenn einiges für normalsterbliche sicher schwer machbar ist). Ich wollte nur zeigen das viele Menschen das glauben was ihnen von Wissenschaftlern gesagt wird ohne es zu prüfen/prüfen zu können und das sich Wissenschaftler auch sehr häufig gegenseitig widersprechen. Alles Dinge die bei Religion angeprangert werden.



Die Wissenschaft erforscht nun mal Dinge, und wenn sich eine Forschung als nicht korrekt herausstellt, wird sie durch neue Forschung korrigiert, sie entwickelt sich also.
Die Religion entwickelt sich aber nicht, die klammert sich an ein Buch, das viele unterschiedliche Menschen geschrieben haben, ohne dass das je überprüft wurde, was sie geschrieben haben.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Wie oft wollen wir hier noch aufschreiben das Glauben nicht Wissen ist?



So oft, wie du mit Glaube ankommst.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Jesus war Jude und er hat keine Religion gegründet. Auch seine Jünger waren Juden - das die eben gemerkt haben das der Messias gekommen ist während die anderen immer noch darauf warten das er kommt. Im Lauf der Zeit ist daraus das Christentum entstanden.



Jesus gilt als Begründer des Christentums.
Kannst du überall nachlesen oder irren sich die Historiker?



xeno75 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist "die Kirche" kein Teil des Glaubens, sie ist eine Organisation gegründet von Gläubigen. Deshalb gibt es auch mehr als nur eine christliche Kirche.



Öhm, wie viele verschiedene kirchliche Organisationen gab es denn damals?
Du musst mal zwischen Organisation und Glaubensgemeinschaft unterscheiden.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Lächerlich, hm?  Aber das Glaube keine Wissenschaft ist haben wir ja schon oft genug geschrieben.



Aber wenn die Gläubigen sagen, dass Gott die Erde erschaffen hat, dann wird es wissenschaftlich und dann muss sich der Glaube dem stellen, doch außer wiederkehrende Phrasen kommt nichts, also ist der Glaube nicht wissenschaftlich und somit fällt auch Gott weg.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Aber anders als du schreibst ist die Bibel nicht als ein einziges Buch geschrieben worden. Es ist eine Sammlung von Zeugnissen und Geschichten die über die Zeit weitererzählt, später aufgeschrieben und irgendwann zusammen getragen wurde. Das alte Testament ist z.B. aus der Thora der Juden. Darüber hinaus sind die Texte an unterschiedlichen Orten aufgeschrieben und später von Archäologen gefunden worden und stimmten trotzdem miteinander überein. Das ist  einer der Gründe warum die Bibel ein wichtiger Helfer für Geschichtskundler und Archäologie gilt. Und das obwohl das Wissenschaftler sind.



Die Bibel ist über 1000 Jahre geschrieben worden, die Geschichten wurden zusammengetragen, und dabei soll es etwa nie zu Übertragungsfehlern gekommen sein?
Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dass einige Punkte der Bibel korrekt sind, ist Ok, andere aber nicht.

Guck dir die 10 Gebote an, wieso steht "du sollst nicht Morden" so weit hinten?
Wieso steht es nicht ganz vorne?

Oder die Arche Noah. Sie kann so gar nicht exisitert haben, wie beschrieben und außerdem hätten nicht alle Tiere reinpassen können und dazu dann noch nur ein Paar.
Eine Spezies braucht rund 7000 Individuen, um auftretende genetische Defekte zu kompensieren.
Das schließt auch Adam und Eva aus, denn mit nur einem Paar geht es nicht.



xeno75 schrieb:


> Es soll durchaus schon Gebete gegeben haben die erhört wurden. Natürlich alles reiner Zufall.
> Aber es heißt nicht umsonst "Gott hilft dem der sich selbst hilft"


 
Also ist beten Unsinn und einkaufen gehen der bessere Weg, das Bier zur Party im Haus zu haben?


----------



## dr_breen (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Es ist toll das hier jeder meiner Posts aufs kleinste zitiert und seziert wird (sehr wissenschaftlich) nur habe ich das nie geschrieben was du mir hier andichtest. Es gibt viele christliche Kirchen. Die Zeugen Jehovas gehören für mich aber nicht dazu.



Da stehst du aber ganz allein auf weiter Flur. Das Bundesland Berlin musste die Zeugen Jehovas als Religionsgemeinschaft anerkennen. Und das die v.a. christlich geprägt sind dürfte klar sein, oder?



> Ich zwinge niemandem meinen Glauben auf.



Bitte sag mir, dass du deine Kinder (falls du welche hast/kriegst) kritisch und nicht religiös-dogmatisch erziehst.



> In dieser Runde hier fühle ich mich eher als derjenige dem hier etwas aufgezwungen werden soll. Christus hat übrigens auch nirgends gesagt das man andere zum Glauben zwingen kann oder soll.



Bibelfail vom allerfeinsten! 



			
				Mathäus 28 schrieb:
			
		

> „16 Die elf Jünger gingen nach Galiläa auf den Berg, den Jesus ihnen genannt hatte. 17 Und als sie Jesus sahen, fielen sie vor ihm nieder. Einige aber hatten Zweifel. 18 Da trat Jesus auf sie zu und sagte zu ihnen: Mir ist alle Macht gegeben im Himmel und auf der Erde. 19 *Darum geht zu allen Völkern und macht alle Menschen zu meinen Jüngern; tauft sie auf den Namen des Vaters und des Sohnes und des Heiligen Geistes, 20 und lehrt sie, alles zu befolgen, was ich euch geboten habe.* Seid gewiss: Ich bin bei euch alle Tage bis zum Ende der Welt.“



Vielleicht solltest du dich mal ein bisschen mit deinem ach so heiligen Buch auseinandersetzten. 



> Es geht mir nicht darum ob man es nachprüfen kann (auch wenn einiges für normalsterbliche sicher schwer machbar ist). Ich wollte nur zeigen das viele Menschen das glauben was ihnen von Wissenschaftlern gesagt wird ohne es zu prüfen/prüfen zu können und das sich Wissenschaftler auch sehr häufig gegenseitig widersprechen. Alles Dinge die bei Religion angeprangert werden.



Wissenschaftler widersprechen sich und das ist auch gut so! (Ich wollte schon immer mal einen Schwulen in einer Glaubensdiskussion zitieren ) Eine offene sachliche Diskussion mit Leuten, die anderer Meinung sind, führt (im Idealfall) zu einer von allen anerkannten Lösung. Außerdem ist es dämlich alle Nachweisexperimente wieder und wieder durch zu kauen, statt neue 
Sachen zu entdecken. Grundsätzlich unterscheidet sich die fehlende Überprüfung in einem Punkt, nämlich ob sie möglich ist. Du kannst den Wissenschaftlern wohl kaum vorwerfen, dass die Leute zu faul sind ihre Experimente zu überprüfen. Hingegen ist es die Schuld der Religiösen, eine nicht falsifizierbare Annahme als Tatsache darzustellen.




> Die Evolution schließt nicht aus das die entstandene Entwicklung von Gott gesteuert wurde.



Meinst du, dass "Gott / die Götter" einen Selektionsdruck ausüben? Warum kann man den dann nicht beobachten? Und warum braucht man da Gott/ die Götter, wenn der selektionsdruck durch Nahrungskonkurrenz Sexualkonkurrenz usw. schon ausreicht?



> Wie oft wollen wir hier noch aufschreiben das Glauben nicht Wissen ist?



Einer geht noch!  Glauben heißt nicht wissen! Schau doch mal in den Threadtitel. 



> Jesus war Jude und er hat keine Religion gegründet. Auch seine Jünger waren Juden - das die eben gemerkt haben das der Messias gekommen ist während die anderen immer noch darauf warten das er kommt. Im Lauf der Zeit ist daraus das Christentum entstanden.



Die Apostel Jesu waren Judenchristen. Ihr Glaube baute auf den Lehren des Judentums auf, unterschied sich aber von dem anderer Juden. Der Unterschied zwischen Judenchristen und anderen jüdischen Sekten war damals afaik minimal. 

Definition Sekte:
Eine (neue) Ausrichtung einer ursprünglichen meist philosophischen religiösen oder politischen Gemeinde. Das Wort Sekte kommt aus dem Lateinischen: secta „Richtung“, von sequi, „folgen“, in der Bedeutung beeinflusst von secare, „schneiden, abtrennen“ (mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Wikipedia).

In diese Definition passt das Christentum perfekt!



> Außerdem ist "die Kirche" kein Teil des Glaubens, sie ist eine Organisation gegründet von Gläubigen. Deshalb gibt es auch mehr als nur eine christliche Kirche.



Trotzdem meinen die christlichen Kirchen (und auch oft ihre Gläubigen) (heute insgeheim) sie hätten den Alleinvertretungsanspruch und alle anderen Kirchengemeinschaften sind nur "bessere Heiden". Christ kommt übrigens von Christianos (= der zu Christus Gehörende) und die Gemeinschft spielt (wie in eigentlich allen Religionen) eine, historisch bedingt (Verfolgung, Abgrenzung ...) herausragende Rolle.



> Lächerlich, hm?



Definitiv! Wer an eine mehrfach übersetzte (google translator lässt grüßen), mehr als 2000 Jahre (AT) alte, lose Sammelung von mündlichen Überlieferungen glaubt, macht sich lächerlich. 



> Das alte Testament ist z.B. aus der Thora der Juden. Darüber hinaus sind die Texte an unterschiedlichen Orten aufgeschrieben und später von Archäologen gefunden worden und stimmten trotzdem miteinander überein.



Erstens: Dein Beispiel ist so ziemlich das schlechteste, das du wählen konntest. Es ist absolut nicht repräsentativ. Dass ein Text, der nur Zeichen für Zeichen handschriftlich kopiert werden darf (von einem sogenannten Sofer) mit einem unübersetzten und kanonisierten Schwestertext übereinstimmt, ist nicht weiter verwunderlich. 

Zwietens: Für die Bibel muss man sagen: Das ist Schwachsinn! Die Zusammensetzung der Psalmen war lange Zeit nicht fest. Es wurden Geschichten aus der Bibel herausgenommen und afaik auch abgeändert. Eine weitgehende Festlegung geschah erst circa 15 - in Worten fünfzehn! - Jahrhundert nach den Ereignissen, während des Konzils von Trient. 



> Das ist  einer der Gründe warum die Bibel ein wichtiger Helfer für Geschichtskundler und Archäologie gilt. Und das obwohl das Wissenschaftler sind.



Gib mir bitte ein Beispiel von einem seriösen Historiker, der die Bibel als Quelle nutzt. Wenn irgendeine "Wissenssendung" auf den Privatsendern fieberhaft nach realen Ereignissen sucht, die mit den in der Bibel erwähnten zusammenhängen könnten, dann ist das keine seriöse und ernst gemeinte Arbeit. Das zielt nur auf höhere Einschaltquoten ab.




> Es soll durchaus schon Gebete gegeben haben die erhört wurden. Natürlich alles reiner Zufall.



Menschen, für die gebetet wird geht es schlechter


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ja, die Moslems beten den falschen Gott an. Skandalöse Behauptung? Es können eben nicht alle Recht haben auch wenn es viele Leute gibt die gerne alle Religionen in trauter Einigkeit verbinden würden. In der Bibel sagt Gott aber etwas anderes. Das heißt aber nicht das man nicht trotzdem friedlich nebeneinander leben kann.


 
Mit welcher Begründung glauben die Moslems denn an den falschen Gott?
Oder anders gesagt, wieso bist du sicher, dass du den richtig Gott und sie den falschen haben? Könnte ja genau anders herum sein.
(Frag mal ein paar Moslems, die sehen das sicher anders als du )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.



Genaugenommen ist es das sehr wohl...

Wogegen deine Aussagen z.T. eher ein Ausweichen...



> Die Wissenschaft erforscht nun mal Dinge, und wenn sich eine Forschung als nicht korrekt herausstellt, wird sie durch neue Forschung korrigiert, sie entwickelt sich also.
> Die Religion entwickelt sich aber nicht, die klammert sich an ein Buch, das viele unterschiedliche Menschen geschrieben haben, ohne dass das je überprüft wurde, was sie geschrieben haben.



...oder gar reine Provokation sind.



> So oft, wie du mit Glaube ankommst.




Ich bitte deswegen allgemein darum um etwas mehr Diskussionsstil. Wer eine Diskussion über etwas führen möchte, dass außerhalb des Betrachungsraumes der Naturwissenschaften liegt, muss sich auch darauf einlassen, dass naturwissenschaftliche Maßstäbe nicht anwendbar sind. (Genauso wie umgekehrt ein Kreationist damit leben muss, dass er mit "unglaubwürdig" höchstens seine eigene Theorie beschreiben kann)



> Eine Spezies braucht rund 7000 Individuen, um auftretende genetische Defekte zu kompensieren.
> Das schließt auch Adam und Eva aus, denn mit nur einem Paar geht es nicht.



Mit solche Pauschalität sollte man vorsichtig sein. Und nicht nur dann, wenn man sich in einem Argumentationsrahmen bewegt, in dem ein übernatürliches Wesen sämtliche Zufallsprozesse zu (un)gunsten beeinflussen oder gar die Naturgesetze komplett abschaffen kann - sondern auch dann, wenn man über Evolution redet, denn jede Spaltung einer Art steht vor einem ähnlichen Problem und es gibt (auch dem Menschen sei dank...) mitlerweile eine ganze Reihe von Arten, die einen Engpass von deutlich unter 100 Individuen überlebt haben (und auch homo sapiens selbst ist vermutlich mal auf <5000 gefallen).





dr_breen schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass "Gott / die Götter" einen Selektionsdruck ausüben? Warum kann man den dann nicht beobachten?



Wieso kann man den nicht beobachten? Was/Wer kontrolliert denn deiner Meinung nach diesen sogenannten "Zufall"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen ist es das sehr wohl...


 
Nein, ist es nicht, oder du definiert eine Antwort anders als ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Deine Frage war:
"Wie passt Gott in die Evolution?"
Seine Reaktion war:
"Die Entwicklung _(=Evolution)_ wurde von Gott gesteuert"

Ich will nicht sagen, dass es eine wissenschaftlich befriedigende Antwort ist (soll es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch nicht), aber viel mehr Bezug kann man wohl kaum haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Meine Frage lautete:
"_Dann erzähl doch mal, wie das abgelaufen ist_"

Der angehangene Satz bezog sich nur drauf, wie Gott eben in das System reinpassen soll.
Auf den ersten Satz hatte ich eine Antwort erwartet, also wie ist es abgelaufen mit der Entstehung des Universums, der Sonne, der Erde, des Menschen, wie hat Gott das gemacht?
Und die Antwort war mehr als unzureichend. Evolution erklärt ja nicht das Entstehen des Sonnensystems und wieso sollte Gott 4 Milliarden Jahre warten, bis es ein Lebewesen gibt, das ihn anbetet?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Zitat Jodie Foster(Contact):Ockhams Rasiermesser(Gesetz):Was ist wahrscheinlicher ein omnipotenter Gott hat das Universum erschaffen und keinen Beweis für seine Existenz hinterlassen oder Es gibt ihn gar nicht diesen Gott und Wir haben ihn erfunden damit Wir uns nicht so klein und verlassen vorkommen.Kommt meiner Meinung am nächsten!


----------



## xeno75 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Bibelfail vom allerfeinsten!
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dich mal ein bisschen mit deinem ach so heiligen Buch auseinandersetzten.


 
Vielleicht solltest du dich mit Sprache und Verständnis auseinandersetzen . 
Jemand etwas zu *lehren* ist etwas vollkommen anderes als jemand zu etwas zu *zwingen*.

Ihr wollt von mir wissenschaftliche Beweise für etwas was man nicht beweisen kann. Dabei habe ich in meinem ersten Post schon gesagt: Ich glaube Gott will auch nicht bewiesen werden können weil man sonst keine mehr Wahl hat nicht zu glauben. Ihr könnt aber genauso wenig beweisen das es Gott nicht gibt. Das hindert euch natürlich nicht daran euren Glauben an die Wissenschaft über meinen Glauben an Gott und Wissenschaft zu stellen und polemische und herablassende Antworten zu verfassen.

Insgesamt finde ich die Polemik in diesem Thread langsam nervig. Ihr könnt mich gern weiter für einen Idioten halten aber wenn ihr mich nur als armen religiösen Spinner belächeln wollt ohne auch nur im geringsten auf das was ich sage einzugehen, dann könnt ihr das gerne alleine weiter betreiben. ruyven_macaran ist scheinbar der einzige der verstanden hat was ich geschrieben habe. Auch wenn er wahrscheinlich anderer Meinung ist als ich


----------



## Skysnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ähm hast du eigentlich mal den Thread-Titel gelesen, in den du rein postest?

Wenn nicht, hier mal als Zitat:


> *Kreationisten* Thread(*Wissenschaftliche Diskussion* ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). *Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte*!



Ist doch eigentlich ganz leicht zu verstehen, warum hier einige wissenschaftliche Beweise für den Kreationismus wollen, wenn dies der Anspruch dieses Threads sein sollte. Oder etwa nicht?

Was du aber die ganze Zeit machst ist eben die *NICHT! *gewünschte Glaubensdiskussion.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Insgesamt finde ich die Polemik in diesem Thread langsam nervig. Ihr könnt mich gern weiter für einen Idioten halten aber wenn ihr mich nur als armen religiösen Spinner belächeln wollt ohne auch nur im geringsten auf das was ich sage einzugehen, dann könnt ihr das gerne alleine weiter betreiben. ruyven_macaran ist scheinbar der einzige der verstanden hat was ich geschrieben habe. Auch wenn er wahrscheinlich anderer Meinung ist als ich


 
Keiner hält dich für einen Spinner, wenn du daran glauben willst, dann ist das deine persönliche Entscheidung, aber hier geht es eben um wissenschaftliche Fakten und der Glaube liefert die nun mal nicht.


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Okay eins vorneweg: Ich finde man sollte entweder den* Threadtitel ändern oder die Diskussion*, ob es eine Rechtfertigung für Glauben oder Nichtglauben gibt, *ausgliedern*. Erstere Variante scheint mir sinnvoller, denn es gibt in diesem Forum nicht genug Kreationisten, die gerne und gut diskutieren können. Gläubige gibt es hingegen in ausreichenden "Stückzahlen". (Ein drittes Thema wäre, ob Glauben oder Nichtglauben - ungeachtet der Begründung - besser für einen Menschen/ die Gesellschaft ist. Da finden sich dann sicher die ganzen platten Aussagen zum Thema "Moral gibt es nur mit Gott" usw. wieder. Ich finde übrigens die Argumente aus Richard Dawkins "Gotteswahn" und Hitchens "Der Herr ist kein Hirte ..." auch ziemlich dämlich und verallgemeinernd.)

In einem Thread, der nur auf wissenschaftlich fundierten Argumenten aufbauen soll (siehe Threadtitel) kann ein Kreationist/Gläubiger nicht "gewinnen", weil er seine Behauptungen nicht belegen kann. In einem Thread, der keine wissenschaftlichen Argumente gelten lässt, kann ein "kritsch/wissenschaftlicher" Mensch nicht "gewinnen". (Das hatten wir ja eigentlich schon durchgekaut) 

Quanti du liegst falsch! Religion ist etwas sehr wandelbares. Immer neue Abspaltungen und Strömungen entstehen. Alte Zweige sterben ab. Seit Jahrhunderten kann man beobachten, wie die Komponente Gott immer weiter aus den Erklärungsmodellen für unsere Realität heraus gedrängt wird. Vor 300 Jahren wurde die Vielfalt der Arten noch durch den gewaltigen Schöpfungsakt durch Gott erklärt. Heute kann die erweiterte Evolution auf zufriedenstellende Weise erklären, wie die Artenvielfalt entstanden ist (Einnischung, divergente Entwicklung usw.). Nach jedem Etappensieg für die Wissenschaft wurde der christliche Glaube so modifiziert, dass er gerade noch in die Zeit passt. 

Für die Einen ist Gott der Kit zwischen den Bausteinen, der alles zusammenhält und für die Anderen ist er eine "Verunreinigung", die beseitigt werden sollte.

Wie sich die Religion entwickelt, kann man z.B. am Gottesbild zeigen.

Altes Testament: Strenger und harter Gott (Vernichtung ganzer Städte aus trivialen Gründen, Heimsuchung bis ins dritte Glied)
Neues Testament: Vergebender Gott ("wegen Jesus")
Gottesbild im Mittelalter (afaik): Wieder der hart strafende Gott (Aus Profitgier der Kirchenoberen)
Heute: Wieder der vergebende Gott



xeno75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich mit Sprache und Verständnis auseinandersetzen .
> Jemand etwas zu *lehren* ist etwas vollkommen anderes als jemand zu etwas zu *zwingen*.



Du schaust auf das falsche Verb!


> Darum geht zu allen Völkern und *macht alle Menschen zu meinen Jüngern*


Das ist ein Befehl ohne Ausnahme. Wenn es so wäre wie du meinst, dann müsste da stehen:


> Darum geht zu allen Völkern und *macht alle Menschen zu meinen Jüngern, falls sie dies wünschen*



@ruyven_macaran Indem du Zufall in Gott umbenennst kommst du keinen Schritt weiter. Die Gleichsetzung von Gott und Zufall widerspricht außerdem fundamentalen Eigenschaften, die Gott zugeschrieben werden (Güte, Unterscheidung, Bestrafung der Richtigen, Handeln nach einem Plan für jeden Einzelnen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Quanti du liegst falsch! Religion ist etwas sehr wandelbares. Immer neue Abspaltungen und Strömungen entstehen. Alte Zweige sterben ab. Seit Jahrhunderten kann man beobachten, wie die Komponente Gott immer weiter aus den Erklärungsmodellen für unsere Realität heraus gedrängt wird. Vor 300 Jahren wurde die Vielfalt der Arten noch durch den gewaltigen Schöpfungsakt durch Gott erklärt. Heute kann die erweiterte Evolution auf zufriedenstellende Weise erklären, wie die Artenvielfalt entstanden ist (Einnischung, divergente Entwicklung usw.). Nach jedem Etappensieg für die Wissenschaft wurde der christliche Glaube so modifiziert, dass er gerade noch in die Zeit passt.


 
Ich sehe das eben anders. Die Gesellschaft verändert sich und damit die Auffassung über Gott und Kirche, nicht die Kirche oder der Glaube selbst, die halten sich ja an das, was damals war. Die Kirche musste halt eingestehen, dass die Erde und der Mensch nicht das Zentrum des Universums sind, aber das lag ja an der Forschung und den Fakten, die man belegen kann, da kannst du dich als Kirche nun mal nicht entziehen, da musst du dich anpassen, aber deswegen haben sich die Grundzüge des Glaubens ja nicht verändert.
Früher war das Modell Mann arbeitet und Frau hütet die Kinder weit verbreitet, das hat sich heute geändert, aber eben weil sich die Gesellschaft verändert hat, die Prioritäten. Heute hast du viel mehr Möglichkeiten, was aus dir zu machen. Vor 100 Jahren war das praktisch vorgegeben, dass die Jungen in die Fußstapfen der Väter getreten sind und die Mädchen einen guten Ehemann gesucht haben.
Zum Glück ist das heute nicht mehr so und wenn mein Kind ein gläubiger Mensch werden sollte, dann hab ich keine Probleme damit, aber da meine Frau Wissenschaftlerin ist, wachsen unsere Kinder halt auch anders auf, bzw. bekommen einen anderen Blick auf die Dinge des Lebens als z.B. bei einer sehr gläubigen Familie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Okay eins vorneweg: Ich finde man sollte entweder den* Threadtitel ändern oder die Diskussion*, ob es eine Rechtfertigung für Glauben oder Nichtglauben gibt, *ausgliedern*. Erstere Variante scheint mir sinnvoller, denn es gibt in diesem Forum nicht genug Kreationisten, die gerne und gut diskutieren können.



Abgelehnt. Ich stimme durchaus zu, dass die Kreationismus-Diskussion hier im Sande verläuft - aber ich werde nicht nach 6 Seiten den Threadtitel ändern, um eine komplett neue, eigenständige Diskussion zu beginnen. Dafür gibt es die Errungenschaft "komplett neuen, eigenständigen Thread erstellen".
Allgemein sehe ich aber auch kein Potential für eine derartige sachliche Diskussion über Glaubensrechtfertigung - es ist einfach kein objektives Thema.



> In einem Thread, der nur auf wissenschaftlich fundierten Argumenten aufbauen soll (siehe Threadtitel) kann ein Kreationist/Gläubiger nicht "gewinnen", weil er seine Behauptungen nicht belegen kann. In einem Thread, der keine wissenschaftlichen Argumente gelten lässt, kann ein "kritsch/wissenschaftlicher" Mensch nicht "gewinnen". (Das hatten wir ja eigentlich schon durchgekaut)



Dazu möchte ich mal allgemein anmerken, dass ich "wissenschaftlich" als eine Aussage zum Niveau, nicht der Art der Argumente interpretiert habe. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Gläubigen hier das meinten - aber wenn da nicht "naturwissenschaftlich" steht, dann kann man sehr wohl eine theologische Begründung der Schöpfungslehre abliefern.
(macht zugegebenermaßen keiner  )




> @ruyven_macaran Indem du Zufall in Gott umbenennst kommst du keinen Schritt weiter. Die Gleichsetzung von Gott und Zufall widerspricht außerdem fundamentalen Eigenschaften, die Gott zugeschrieben werden (Güte, Unterscheidung, Bestrafung der Richtigen, Handeln nach einem Plan für jeden Einzelnen).



Ich will hier jetzt nicht den Diskussionspart "Gläubige" übernehmen (da ich ihn -wie xeon75 richtig erkannt habe- nicht selbst vertrete), aber eines der Standardargumente von Strenggläubigen ist auch, dass die Wege Gottes "unergründlich" sind. Imho bringen solche Argumente keine Diskussion vorran, aber man kann sie auch nicht widerlegen:
Wenn wir zu blöd sind, die Ziele Gottes zu erkennen (und die basalste Definition von "höherem Wesen" legt nahe, dass es auf Gedanken kommt, die wir nicht nachvollziehen können), dann können wir auch keine eheren Ziele hinter scheinbar "willkürlichen", "zufälligen" oder gar "bösen" Handlungen erkennen. Im besonderen Falle des Christentums kommt noch hinzu, dass Tod ggf. eine Verbesserung sein kann (wenn Gott das will) und das sich die Gerechtigkeit erst nach dem jüngsten Gericht abschließend beurteilen lässt - bis dahin kann man überhaupt nicht sagen, ob das (scheinbar willkürliche) Aussterben der eine Linie zu gunsten der anderen ein gütiger oder ein fieser "Eingriff" gewesen sein könnte.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eben anders. Die Gesellschaft verändert sich und damit die Auffassung über Gott und Kirche, nicht die Kirche oder der Glaube selbst, die halten sich ja an das, was damals war.



Trenne dich mal von dem engstirnigen Gleichniss "Religion = röm.kath.Kirche". Abgesehen davon, dass sich selbst letztere gewandelt hat, gibt es massive Verschiebungen in der Ausrichtung des Glaubens vieler Leute. Wo man vor 500 Jahren dachte, Hexen verbrennen zu müssen, bekennt man sich heute zu Wicca. Es muss sich keine Kirche Wandeln, sondern die Meinung der Leute, damit sich die Religionsstruktur ändert. Und das geschieht alle naslang.
Glaubenfsformen unterliegen genauso evolutionären Prozessen, wie alle anderen Meme auch. Einige mutieren und wandeln sich, andere bleiben gleich, sterben aber aus - in beiden Fällen enden die Leute mit einer "anderen Religion". Wie bereits oben mehrfach geschrieben könnte man selbst die Einstellung vieler sogenannter "Atheisten" als kritiklosen Glauben an die, für sie unverständliche, Wissenschaft bezeichnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trenne dich mal von dem engstirnigen Gleichniss "Religion = röm.kath.Kirche". Abgesehen davon, dass sich selbst letztere gewandelt hat, gibt es massive Verschiebungen in der Ausrichtung des Glaubens vieler Leute. Wo man vor 500 Jahren dachte, Hexen verbrennen zu müssen, bekennt man sich heute zu Wicca. Es muss sich keine Kirche Wandeln, sondern die Meinung der Leute, damit sich die Religionsstruktur ändert. Und das geschieht alle naslang.
> Glaubenfsformen unterliegen genauso evolutionären Prozessen, wie alle anderen Meme auch. Einige mutieren und wandeln sich, andere bleiben gleich, sterben aber aus - in beiden Fällen enden die Leute mit einer "anderen Religion". Wie bereits oben mehrfach geschrieben könnte man selbst die Einstellung vieler sogenannter "Atheisten" als kritiklosen Glauben an die, für sie unverständliche, Wissenschaft bezeichnen.


 
Die Religion passt sich überhaupt nicht an, der Glaube auch nicht, es geht immer noch um das, um das es früher auch ging, Jesus ist der Sohn Gottes und hat dich für die Fehler der Menschen geopfert.
Die Gesellschaft ändert sich und damit die Menschen und weil in den Kirchen auch Menschen arbeiten, ändert sich das eben auch, aber die Grundstrukturierung ist immer die gleiche und ich kenne keine christliche Glaubensrichtung in Deutschland, die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe begrüßt.
Dass der Pastor heute eine andere Meinung hat als vor 500 Jahren, liegt eben daran, dass er auch das Wissen hat, das man heute allgemein hat, denn auch die sind zur Schule gegangen und haben gelernt, also auch das gelernt, was du und ich gelernt haben. Dass er dieses Wissen in seine Arbeit einfließen lässt, ist klar, aber es ändert nichts daran, an was der Christ glaubt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Hm, viele der grössten und klügsten Wissenschaftler haben an Gott geglaubt, z.B. Max Planck, Werner Heisenberg, Arthur Eddington und sogar Charles Darwin. Ich vermute, dass kein Naturwissenschaftler von grossem Rang Atheist war, höchstens Agnostiker. Aktuelle Naturwissenschaftler die das Thema Wissenschaft und Gott meiner Meinung nach gut behandeln und auch populärwissenschaftlich unterwegs sind, sind Prof. Harald Lesch und Prof. Dr. Hans Peter Dürr (der Physiker). 

Besonders mag ich Hans Peter Dürr. Wer Zeit und Lust hat mal einen Vortrag von ihm zu sehen: YouTube - Prof Dr. Hans-Peter Dürr - Wir erleben mehr als wir begreifen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die Gesellschaft zur Zeit des Charles Darwin eine andere war als heute, damals wurde jeder getauft, man ging in die Kirche, logisch, dass sie alle mehr oder weniger gläubig waren.
Auch Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts war es nicht viel anders, da war die Kirche noch mitten drin im Unterricht, Religionsunterricht war Standard, die Familie hatte im Glauben den Zusammenhang.
Frag mal heutige Wissenschaftler, Leute, die heute jung sind und forschen, wie sie zum Glauben stehen, du wirst sicher eine andere "Weltanschauung" antreffen.

Ach ja, du hast Ranga Yogeshwar vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Religion passt sich überhaupt nicht an, der Glaube auch nicht, es geht immer noch um das, um das es früher auch ging, Jesus ist der Sohn Gottes und hat dich für die Fehler der Menschen geopfert.
> Die Gesellschaft ändert sich und damit die Menschen und weil in den Kirchen auch Menschen arbeiten, ändert sich das eben auch, aber die Grundstrukturierung ist immer die gleiche und ich kenne keine christliche Glaubensrichtung in Deutschland, die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe begrüßt.
> Dass der Pastor heute eine andere Meinung hat als vor 500 Jahren, liegt eben daran, dass er auch das Wissen hat, das man heute allgemein hat, denn auch die sind zur Schule gegangen und haben gelernt, also auch das gelernt, was du und ich gelernt haben. Dass er dieses Wissen in seine Arbeit einfließen lässt, ist klar, aber es ändert nichts daran, an was der Christ glaubt.



Ich würde bei Aussagen über den Glauben von mehreren 100 Millionen Menschen etwas weniger Absolutheitsanspruch erheben...




Split99999 schrieb:


> Hm, viele der grössten und klügsten Wissenschaftler haben an Gott geglaubt, z.B. Max Planck, Werner Heisenberg, Arthur Eddington und sogar Charles Darwin.



Du weist, welchen Beruf Darwin gelernt hat?



> Ich vermute, dass kein Naturwissenschaftler von grossem Rang Atheist war, höchstens Agnostiker.



Ich könnte jetzt ganz subjektiv sagen "weil letzteres schlauer ist" , aber es gibt definitiv Gegenbeispiele. Dawkins ist ganz sicher nicht Agnostiker und er ist ganz sicher einer der bedeutenste Evolutionsbiologen des 20. Jhd.
Wie es insgesamt aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht - und bezweifle, dass irgendwer anders, einschließlich dir, darüber etwas sagen kann. Denn der persönliche Glaube des Autors ist nunmal nicht Bestandteil einer naturwissenschaftlichen Diskussion und dementsprechend selten dokumentiert. Bedeutende Wissenschaftler, die Atheist sein könnten, gibt es jedenfalls en masse.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

quantenslipstream

Das sind überzeugte Gläubige gewesen, keine "Mitläufer". Ausserdem waren es Koryphäen, Nobelpreisträger und nicht irgendwelche Wissenschaftler.



> Ach ja, du hast Ranga Yogeshwar vergessen.



Nö, ich hab 2 Wissenschaftler genannt die das Thema Wissenschaft und Gott meiner Meinung nach gut behandeln.


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt ganz subjektiv sagen "weil letzteres schlauer ist" , aber es gibt definitiv Gegenbeispiele. Dawkins ist ganz sicher nicht Agnostiker und er ist ganz sicher einer der bedeutenste Evolutionsbiologen des 20. Jhd.
> Wie es insgesamt aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht - und bezweifle, dass irgendwer anders, einschließlich dir, darüber etwas sagen kann. Denn der persönliche Glaube des Autors ist nunmal nicht Bestandteil einer naturwissenschaftlichen Diskussion und dementsprechend selten dokumentiert.



Die Studie ist 13 Jahre alt, sollte aber eine Einschätzung ermöglichen: Gläubige, Agnostiker und Atheisten in der National Academy of Sciences


----------



## Fragile Heart (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie es insgesamt aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht - und bezweifle, dass irgendwer anders, einschließlich dir, darüber etwas sagen kann. Denn der persönliche Glaube des Autors ist nunmal nicht Bestandteil einer naturwissenschaftlichen Diskussion und dementsprechend selten dokumentiert. Bedeutende Wissenschaftler, die Atheist sein könnten, gibt es jedenfalls en masse.


Spielt das denn überhaupt eine Rolle? Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, ob und welchen Glauben ein Wissenschaftler hat, ist für die Beurteilung seiner Arbeit nicht von belang, oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## DaywalkerEH (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Spielt das denn überhaupt eine Rolle? Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, ob und welchen Glauben ein Wissenschaftler hat, ist für die Beurteilung seiner Arbeit nicht von belang, oder siehst du das anders?


 
Es kann aber durchaus die Forschungsergebnisse (bzw. die Deutung seiner Ergebnisse) beeinflussen, da er mit mit verschiedenen religiösen oder nicht religiösen Hintergründen eine vorgefertigte Meinung hat zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Fragile Heart (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Es kann aber durchaus die Forschungsergebnisse (bzw. die Deutung seiner Ergebnisse) beeinflussen, da er mit mit verschiedenen religiösen oder nicht religiösen Hintergründen eine vorgefertigte Meinung hat zu diesem Thema.


Richtig, aber deswegen gibt es in der Wissenschaft ja immer einen offenen Diskussionsprozess, der teilweise extrem hart geführt wird.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Und trotzdem gibt es viele unterschiedliche Ergebnisse (Meinungen) unter den Forschern.

Es gibt viele die sagen das die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen die Evolutionstheorie stützen.
Es gibt aber auch viele die sagen das die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen den Kreationismus stützen.


----------



## Skysnake (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gibt es viele unterschiedliche Ergebnisse (Meinungen) unter den Forschern.
> 
> Es gibt viele die sagen das die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen die Evolutionstheorie stützen.


Ja, die Ergebnisse wurden ja auch schon sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr oft überprüft und konnten sogar schon an einigen Arten direkt beobachtet werden.

Bestes Beispiel meiner Meinung nach sind Birkenspanner (glaub die heißen so). Die sind normal hell, da eben Birken auf denen Sie recht lange Leben/paaren whot ever, eben auch sehr hell sind. Mit der Industrialisierung gab es aber eine sehr hohe Luftverschmutzung, wodurch Birken dunkler wurden. Sehr schnell hatte sich die Population von fast ausschließlich hellen, mit sehr wenigen dunklen hin zu sehr vielen dunklen mit nur sehr wenigen hellen geändert. Als dann die Luftverschmutzung sich geändert hat, hat sich die Sache wieder umgedreht. Da sieht man die natürliche Selektion in ihrer vollen Pracht.

Naja und die DDR hatte auch was "gutes" an sich. Durch die sehr strenge Abschottung nach außen konnten Wissenschaftler nach dem Ende der DDR sogar geringfügige genetische Änderungen zwischen Ost- und West-Deutschen finden. Ähnlich den genetischen Unterschieden zwischen Deutschen und Franzosen.



> Es gibt aber auch viele die sagen das die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen den Kreationismus stützen.


Welche *Wissenschaftler* kannst du mir denn bitte zeigen, die den Kreationismus mit echten wissenschaftlichen HARTEN Fakten untermauern können?

Sorry aber Wissenschaftler ist kein geschützter Begriff/Beruf. So kann sich jeder Depp nennen....
Nur weil ich mich Wissenschaftler schimpfe bin ich noch lange keiner!


----------



## dr_breen (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ja, das stimmt so. Nennt sich Industriemelanismus.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Erst 1998 wies Michael Majerus, ein Genetiker der Universität Cambridge, darauf hin, dass diese Experimente kein überzeugender Beleg für die natürlichen Vorgänge waren, die zu einer Verschiebung des Verhältnisses von hellen zu dunklen Individuen geführt hatten: Die ökologischen Zusammenhänge (die Übernachtungsplätze der Falter) seien nicht hinreichend genau beachtet und das Beuteverhalten der Vögel durch ein Überangebot an Faltern unangemessen gefördert worden. [4]
> 
> Majerus' Kritik an Kettlewells Vorgehen wurde 2002 von einer Journalistin in einem populärwissenschaftlichen Buch zugespitzt: Sie warf Kettlewell wissenschaftlichen Betrug vor. [5] Der Evolutionsforscher Jerry Coyne (University of Chicago) wies diese Unterstellung in der Fachzeitschrift Nature zwar umgehend zurück, [6] dennoch wurde Majerus' fachliche Kritik und das populärwissenschaftliche Buch von Kreationisten als Beleg für einen großen evolutionsbiologischen Schwindel herangezogen.



Langsam kennt man das Spiel ja.


----------



## Fragile Heart (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Sorry, das kann ich ja gar nicht einschätzen! Ist an den Anschuldigungen was dran? Immerhin scheint bis auf ein Abstreiten, nichts weiter erfolgt zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Spielt das denn überhaupt eine Rolle? Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, ob und welchen Glauben ein Wissenschaftler hat, ist für die Beurteilung seiner Arbeit nicht von belang, oder siehst du das anders?


 
Wenn es einen Unterschied macht, dann wäre seine Arbeit jedenfalls nicht mehr als naturwissenschaftlich zu bezeichnen...
Hier ging es aber nicht um die Ergebnisse einer Arbeit, sondern um die Vereinbarkeit von Glauben und naturwissenschaftlichem Weltbild - und wenn man den Glauben/Nichtglauben hochrangiger Wissenschaftler als Argument in einer Diskussion gebraucht, dann ist der Glauben/Nichtglauben von Wissenschaftlern in dem Moment von Bedeutung und muss ggf. belegt werden 
(an der Stelle dank an dr_breen für die Studie)




DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gibt es viele unterschiedliche Ergebnisse (Meinungen) unter den Forschern.



Im Vergleich zu identischen Ergebnissen sind "unterschiedliche" Verschwindent gering und auch die Unterschiede in deren Interpretation sind weitaus kleiner, als es von den Medien oft dargestellt wird. (z.B. "Klimaskepsis": Während Klimatologen und Klimaskeptiper in den Medien ~gleich viel Aufmerksamkeit erhielten, fanden sich zeitgleich in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur <2% Artikel, die Global Warming nicht unterstützten und selbst die waren neutral, nicht dagegen)



> Es gibt viele die sagen das die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen die Evolutionstheorie stützen.
> Es gibt aber auch viele die sagen das die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen den Kreationismus stützen.


 
Mir wäre keine einzige wissenschaftliche Untersuchung bekannt, die den Kreationismus stützt (Link!) und mir wäre kein einziger Experte auf diesem Gebiet bekannt, der den Kreationismus unterstützt (mag nicht alle kennen) und auch die paar Fachfremden = Laien mit Doktortitel, die gelegentlich vor Kameras springen, sind nicht "viele", sondern eher verdammt selten.



Bezüglich Industriemelanismus:
Ich kenn die ersten Studien nicht im Original und kann demnach nicht beurteilen, ob sie fehlerhaft sind, aber das Phänomen wurde vielfach untersucht und ist etabliert. Eine Veränderung der Umwelt z.B. Dunkelfärbung durch hohe Kohlestaub- und Rusbelastung führt zu einer Verschiebung im Verhältniss zwischen hellen und dunklen Morphen einer Art.
Für Kreationsmusdebatten kann man auf das Beispiel aber eh verzichten, denn das die Phänotypenzusammensetzung einer Art durch starke Selektionsfaktoren verändern lässt, beweist jeder Hund in einer deutlich anschaulicheren Weise.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Kreationismus ist ein radikaler, christlicher Flügel, sag ich mal. Der steht nicht repräsentativ fürs heutige Christentum geschweige denn für alle Gottgläubigen. Selbst der strenge Papst ist z.B. für die Evolutionstheorie. 

Die Evolutionstheorie ist aber auch nur ein Forschungszweig der Biologie. Die Naturwissenschaft umfasst freilich wesentlich mehr als Biologie samt ihrer grossen Evolutionstheorie. Die Frage ob Naturwissenschaft prinzipiell mit Spiritualität und ferner dem glauben an Gott vereinbar ist, ist ganz zweifellos mit ja zu beantworten. Man braucht dafür keine anerkannten wissenschaftlichen Theorie zu verwerfen oder muss irgendwelche Daten anfechten oder sachliche Interpretationen bekämpfen. Genau genommen lässt sich Spiritualität oder der glaube an Gott sogar hervorragend mit Naturwissenschaft stützen. 


ruyven_macaran 



> hochrangiger Wissenschaftler als Argument in einer Diskussion gebraucht, dann ist der Glauben/Nichtglauben von Wissenschaftlern in dem Moment von Bedeutung und muss ggf. belegt werden
> (an der Stelle dank an dr_breen für die Studie)



Nenn mir doch mal einen sehr hochrangigen Naturwissenschaftler der Atheist ist oder war. Dawkins ist einfach nur reich und populär. Seine wissenschaftlichen Thesen sind allgemein umstritten, neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse oder allgemein anerkannte Theorien hat er meines Wissens keine zutage gefördert. Dawkins würd ich ungern gelten lassen.


----------



## dr_breen (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Genau genommen lässt sich Spiritualität oder der glaube an Gott sogar hervorragend mit Naturwissenschaft stützen.



Muss ich das verstehen?



> Nenn mir doch mal einen sehr hochrangigen Naturwissenschaftler der Atheist ist oder war. Dawkins ist einfach nur reich und populär. Seine wissenschaftlichen Thesen sind allgemein umstritten, neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse oder allgemein anerkannte Theorien hat er meines Wissens keine zutage gefördert. Dawkins würd ich ungern gelten lassen.


 
Such dir einen aus: List of atheists in science and technology

@ruyven_macaran: Nichts zu danken!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Genau genommen lässt sich Spiritualität oder der glaube an Gott sogar hervorragend mit Naturwissenschaft stützen.



Wir warten immer noch auf Beispiele...



> Nenn mir doch mal einen sehr hochrangigen Naturwissenschaftler der Atheist ist oder war.



Steven Weinberg ist noch als aktiver Religionskritiker bekannt. Ansonsten findet sich eine längere Liste von bekennenden Atheisten naturwissenschaftlicher Auslegung (darunter eine ganze Reihe Nobelpreisträger) hier. _Edit: too late  _
(sicherlich nicht abschließend, denn wärend es dir schon unmöglich zu sein scheint, hochrangige Naturwissenschaftler der letzten 20 Jahre zu nennen, die ihren Glauben intensiv leben, obwohl dass ein vergleichsweise offensichtliches Merkmal ist, ist es quasi unmöglich, das nicht-Vorhandensein von irgend etwas von auen zu beurteilen)



> Dawkins ist einfach nur reich und populär. Seine wissenschaftlichen Thesen sind allgemein umstritten, neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse oder allgemein anerkannte Theorien hat er meines Wissens keine zutage gefördert. Dawkins würd ich ungern gelten lassen.


 
Du solltest dich mal deutlich mehr mit dem Wissenschaftler Dawkins befassen, bevor du irgend eine Aussage zu Evolution machen willst. Dawkins gesellschaftlich/kulturelles Engagement mag zu viel Gerede führen, aber seine wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten waren und sind definitiv der wichtigste Fortschritt in Evolutionsforschung seit Darwin.
(und wenn Kritik kommt, ist es afaik nie Wiederspruch gegen seine Erklärungsansätze, sondern nur der Hinweis, dass diese nicht ganz so abschließend sind, wie er es gerne darstellt, sondern in Einzelfällen von weiteren ergänzt werden. Das stimmt auch, aber derartige Feinheiten in diesem Forum auszudiskutieren ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie die Position sämtlicher Satzzeichen eines Buches in dessen Klappentext anzugeben, um nicht "zu stark zu vereinfachen".)
Hier liegt das grundlegende Missverständniss zwischen wissenschaftlischer "Allgemeingültigkeit" und dem, was ein Laie als "Erkenntniss" oder "durchgängig anerkannt" bezeichnet. Erstere gibt es nämlich schlichtweg nicht, keine naturwissenschaftliche Theorie ist vollkommen. Relativitätstheorie? Nur ne Theorie. Quanten? Passen hinten und vorn nicht auf, das was wir sehen. 1+1=1? Es gibt Mathematiken, die auf anderen Axiomen aufbauen. Trotzdem sind diese Ansätze gut genug, um in der Praxis verwendet zu werden und ihrerseits die Grundlage für weitere wissenschaftliche Durchbrüche zu legen. In der gleichen Dimension würde ich Dawkins positionieren (es gibt halt nur keinen Nobelpreis für Biologie): Nicht perfekt - aber näher an der Perfektion ist auch kein anderer dran.
Daraus abzuleiten, dass er keine "allgemein anerkannte Theorie" geliefert hat, ist genaso zutreffend, wie die Aussagen "Die Erde hat keinen Äquatorialdurchmesser von 12756,32 km" oder "Die Bibel ist nicht das heilige Buch des Christenums".


Spoiler



Alle drei stimmen - aber nur bei der Beachtung von Spitzfindigkeiten, die wir uns hier sparen sollten, weil wir sonst gar nichts mehr haben, womit wir diskutieren können


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

dr_breen 



> Muss ich das verstehen?



Müssen nicht, aber können. Natürlich sind deskriptive Wissenschaft und Weltbild 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. Man kann aber die Wissenschaft für sein (spirituelles, religiöses) Weltbild einspannen und sozusagen eine persönliche Interpretation/Sichtweise anbieten. So tun das z.B. Hans Peter Dürr oder Fritjof Capra.

Vielleicht verstehst du es besser wenn ich sage, dass ein religiöses Weltbild total im Einklang mit Wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen stehen KANN. Man kann dazu entweder sagen: "hey, das ist deiner persönliche Metaphyik/Interpretation, die muss ich nicht glauben" oder man kann sagen: "Wow, erkenntnistheoretisch äusserst interessant und faszinierend zugleich". 

Ich tendiere zu letzterem, weil Religion/Spiritualität ne sehr grosse Sache ist, die man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte. Sie hat extremen Einfluss auf Zeitrechnung und Feiertage, sie hat Jahrtausende lang Kulturen geprägt und auch heute ist Religion abgesehen von Westeuropa überall ne kulturelle Selbstverständlichkeit. Da muss was dran sein, und zwar mehr als fauler Zauber. Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang auch die "Neurotheologie". 




> Such dir einen aus: List of atheists in science and technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ok, da sind tatsächlich ein paar äusserst kluge Köpfe bei (z.b. Richard Feynman). Dann lieg ich mir meiner Vermutung falsch. 


ruyven_macaran  

Mag sein dass ich Dawkins etwas unterschätze, aber du relativierst hier ganz schön. ^^



> In der gleichen Dimension würde ich Dawkins positionieren



Ich nicht. Die Mem-Theorie z.B. kannste nicht auf eine Stufe mit der Relativitätstheorie stellen. Ich will Dawkins aber auch nicht schlecht reden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu letzterem, weil Religion/Spiritualität ne sehr grosse Sache ist, die man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte. Sie hat extremen Einfluss auf Zeitrechnung und Feiertage, sie hat Jahrtausende lang Kulturen geprägt und auch heute ist Religion abgesehen von Westeuropa überall ne kulturelle Selbstverständlichkeit. Da muss was dran sein, und zwar mehr als fauler Zauber. Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang auch die "Neurotheologie".



Das gilt auch für z.B. Krieg, Kriminalität und Unterdrückung. Was sagt uns das also über Religion?

(Okay: Letztere beiden mit etwas weniger Einfluss auf Feiertage  )




> Ich nicht. Die Mem-Theorie z.B. kannste nicht auf eine Stufe mit der Relativitätstheorie stellen. Ich will Dawkins aber auch nicht schlecht reden.


 
Wieso? Weil Physik und komplexe Formeln grundsätzlich mehr wert sind?
Es fällt mir schwer, Erkenntnisse verschiedener Fachgebiete nach einem anderen Kriterium als ihrer Bedeutung für die Menschheit abzuwägen und da würde ich eine Theorie, die die gesamte kulturelle, sprachliche, politische und theologische Entwicklung der Menschheit erklären will, nicht hinter eine Theorie stellen, die versucht, das Verhalten von Licht und Körpern bei Geschwindigkeiten, die sie nicht erreichen, zu erklären.
(was nicht heißt, dass ich Dawkins wegen dem Mem in diese Kategorie gestellt habe. Das ist eine originelle Idee, aber letztlich ein Abfallprodukt der eigentlichen Evolutionsforschung. Viel wichtiger war und ist das egoistische Gen, denn ohne dass fehlt die kausale Verknüpfung Fortpflanzung und persönlichem Vorteil, die entscheident für das funktionieren der Evolutionstheorie ist, ohne es funktioniert keine Kinselection, ohne... - viele Bereiche des Entwicklung des Lebens lassen sich nur dadurch kausal erklären, dass negative Folgen für den Organismus positive Folgen für seine Gene darstellen)


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

ruyven_macaran 



> Das gilt auch für z.B. Krieg, Kriminalität und Unterdrückung. Was sagt uns das also über Religion?
> 
> (Okay: Letztere beiden mit etwas weniger Einfluss auf Feiertage  )



Tja, wie kommentiert man das jetzt am besten? Ich sag mal nix. 



> Wieso? Weil Physik und komplexe Formeln grundsätzlich mehr wert sind?



Wenn du mich fragst genau deswegen! Aber ich kann deinen Standpunkt nachvollziehen.


----------



## On/OFF (31. März 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Nein,  könnte er nicht......... aber was solls , dazu ist unser Horizont zu klein

Ich würde sagen :  Dummer Zufall  oder Shit happens 

Was hat eigentlich Gott damit zu tun ,  ........Gibts doch garnich


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kreationisten Thread(Wissenschaftliche Diskussion ob der Mensch ohne Gott seine Existen erklären kann). Keine Glaubens Diskussion bitte!*

Ja. Ich existiere also existiere ich. 

Sobald man "Gott" in dieses Meinungskonstrukt einbezieht, wird es zwangsläufig eine Glaubensdiskussion, weil man dann erst mal Gott als etwas Gegebenes oder Ablehnbares annehmen muss. Damit ist die wissenschaftliche Diskussion aber auch schon wieder vorbei. Es gibt keine wissenschaftliche* Diskussion über ein wie auch immer geartetes unerklärliches, unerklärbares, mystisches, metaphysisches Etwas mit beliebigem Namen.
*)Theologie ist keine Wissenschaft zur Erklärung des Seins, Werdens und Sollens sondern die teilwissenschaftliche Betrachtung des Menschprozesses unter der Prämisse der Existenz Gottes und des ganzen faulen Zaubers drum herum.


----------

